# [d20 Modern / 4CtF] Windy City Mutants: Genesis [PG-17]



## Krizzel (Jan 31, 2003)

This is the IC thread for the Windy City Mutants game.  Please do not post here if you are not a player.  We greatly appreciate your comments though, which you can leave in the OOC thread.  You can take a look at the characters here.

Players, please check in the OOC thread before posting here for the first time.  Thank you.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 31, 2003)

A Guide to Windy City

If there is a true crossroads to the nation, then Windy City is it.  Located centrally in the northern Midwest, the city is not only a nexus of major highways, but is also a railroad hub and home to the world’s largest airport, serving both domestic and international destinations.  

Windy City has large populations of Irish and Eastern European heritage dating back from its earliest days.  The African population increased steadily in the years just prior to and following the Civil War, and is perhaps now even more significant than the earlier ethnic majorities.  Other groups are in the minority, though they are visibly present.  Overall there is much less ethnic tension in Windy City than other communities – here strife is based on class separations instead.  Still, there is little violence (relatively speaking) and Windy City is one of the most friendly cities in the nation.

The north side and Lyondale are where most of the old wealth lives.  

The south side and Calumet Park are the poorest neighborhoods.

The west side begins as poor to middle class, and generally gets more wealthy the farther west you go.  Oak Grove is a very wealthy suburb that’s not too far from the city.

Downtown is built from many blocks of skyscrapers, apartments, and various businesses and shops.  The whole area seems to go on and on, almost like it could go on forever, a whole city unto its own.  One could walk through here seemingly for days.  The Loop, an elevated train, circles around and through downtown, with ground-level spurs to all the outlying areas.


Landmarks

Soldier Field:  This Greco-roman style oval coliseum is the home of the Windy City Grizzlies (football) and the Sting (soccer).  It is located a little ways south of downtown (not quite into the south side though).

Chicago Stadium:  The west side home of the Windy City Buffaloes (basketball), and the Arrows (hockey).

Comiskey Park:  Not too far from Soldier Field, this baseball stadium is the home of the Clovers.

The Rosemont Horizon:  A ways west from the airport, into the suburbs, this smaller indoor facility sees high profile basketball and soccer games from the area’s high school and private youth teams.  It also hosts concerts and special events, and sometimes Sting games when they have a conflict with the Grizzlies.

O’brien Airport:  The world’s largest airport, serving both domestic and international destinations, O’brien is a sprawling complex of terminals, concourses, runways, hangars, warehouses, and more.  A miniature city unto itself, complete with shops, restaurants, hotels, and an interstate spur to handle all the traffic.

Schaumfield Tower:  The country’s tallest building, and the world’s second tallest.  This black skyscraper dominates the city, home to businesses, shops, and tourist attractions.

The Magnificent Mile:  A ‘mile’ of Michigan avenue in downtown is home to upscale stores and shops of spectacular proportion and wares.  This is one of the huge tourist attractions of the city.

Woodberg Mall:  A shopping center among the country’s largest, located in the western suburbs.  The surrounding area is full of satellite strip upon single store, along with a few small towers of cube farms.

Navy Pier:  A small, upscale shopping center located on a man-made peninsula on the downtown lakefront.  Various parks line the area from here to the Museum of Natural History, from the north to the south end of downtown.

Museums:  Art – downtown; Science & Industry – south side, near Soldier Field; Natural History, Planetarium, and Aquarium – downtown lakefront

Public High Schools:  in the city, North High, West High, and South High;  the suburbs have Lyons High in Lyondale, Lincoln High in Oak Grove, and Kaufmann High in Calumet Park

Private High Schools:  Barrington Academy in Lyondale, St. Catherine’s in the west side

Universities:  Evanston University in Lyondale, Windy City University along the south side lakefront, a branch of University of Illinois just south-west of downtown, and Windy Community College in the west side.

Fermilab:  Another largest for the nation, and second largest in the world, Fermilab is a laboratory and particle accelerator.  Besides their studies, the distinctive inverted-Y tower hosts lectures, concerts, and other cultural events.

Houseton Street Station:  A firehouse on the west side close to downtown, serving both firemen and EMTs.  This is an old, stone building, built during the reconstruction of Windy City after a great fire destroyed essentially the entire community in 1871.  Houseton Street often goes to calls all over the city due to their central location.

Hospitals:  Norris Hospital in Oak Grove; Chicago Memorial in the north side; Washington Medical Center in the south side; Pulaski Hospital in the west side


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 31, 2003)

The year is 2005.

It is Monday, January 31st.  Recent snowfalls, though not breaking the records set in the blizzard of ’78, have topped five feet, delaying the start of the University semesters to today.  The area High schools only started last week, two weeks late, and today the second week of school begins.

Almost two weeks ago the new President, Victor Harrison – a democrat – took office.  He was elected as a representative of the common citizen as a reaction after the previous President fought a year long war in the Middle East.  Though it was successful, a previously ailing financial sector, and the fact that taxes were actually lowered during the war, has crushed the economy (though the rich did get richer).  The problem has been further worsened by the nation’s new commitments to peacekeeping in the Middle East region, and the ongoing crusade against terrorism.  Harrison’s platform of economic repair with results for the middle and lower classes won out by far.

And experts in Windy City forecast that Harrison’s election may spell problems for the city’s current mayor, William S. Springfield.  This year is set to see the opening salvoes in what looks to be a hotly contested mayoral race that will actually be taking place next year.  The south side of the city has been hit particularly bad by the nation’s economic woes, and much of west side is barely better off.  

In sports news, the Buffaloes have had a huge start over the last couple months to their season.  There are high hopes for a championship this year after their last one five years ago.  The Grizzlies are also doing well, improving on their past performance, but it would be huge upset for them to even make it into the running for a shot at the finals.  The Arrows, though, are not doing well, and they haven’t been for the last couple years.  Interest in hockey games – at least Arrows games – is falling.

Daily life, aside from the difficulties of economy and weather, is more or less status quo for the city and its suburbs…


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 31, 2003)

*Eyewitness News, 6am, 1-31-05*

Monday, January 31st 2005

A jubilant fanfare with urgent and pressing undertones announces the start of the morning news.  “Good Morning Windy City!  Welcome to the Channel Two Eyewitness News at Six.  I’m Carol Davis…” the slightly conservative looking African-american anchorwoman greets.

“…And I, as always, am John Morgan,” greets her cohost, a Caucasian man with silvering brown hair, and the fake joking tone common among many news anchors.  “Our top story this morning is still the weather.  With temperatures over the last few days dipping below zero, and into the negative teens and twenties with wind chill, the cold is posing a danger.  An elderly woman was found dead last night in her apartment, apparently succumbing to severe hypothermia.  That makes two cold-related deaths so far, along with last week’s three fatalities from snow-related traffic accidents.

“We at Channel Two send our heartfelt condolences to the family.  If you or someone you know is without heat, the WCHA urges you to call their hotline at 312-555-HELP right away.”  He turns his head to the side.  “Carol?”

“A real tragedy,” the woman says solemnly, sharing a pitying look with her partner.  “Thanks John.”  She turns to face the camera.  “In other news, the President is in Pittsburg today visiting a conference of the Steelworker’s Union.  He’s expected to announce the formation of a new special Presidential committee on the economy.  President Harrison will be continuing his tour of the country for the rest of the week, stopping here in Windy City on Friday and Saturday before he heads back to Washington on Sunday.”  Carol pauses.  “We’ll have more when we return, along with a closer look at the weather and the sports report, just in time to bring you up to speed for tonight’s Grizzlies game.”


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 31, 2003)

Monday, 6:01am
DuPries home, Oak Grove

Dawn was just breaking over the snow drenched landscape, though here in Oak Grove the streets were expertly plowed and the sidewalks neatly shoveled, when the upper floor of the spacious DuPries home exploded with the shrill call of Stacy and Lana's alarm clocks.  The enormous house, built of tan bricks, sweeping windows, and vaulted ceilings, could have easily housed three times as many people - perhaps more.  As it was, with just the twins, their parents and Ba, the place should have felt empty, but somehow they managed to fill up the three floors (plus basement) with all manner of things.  Exercise equipment, computer rooms, studies, dens, two family rooms, a small dining room and a large formal one, even an extra kitchenette on the third floor, and plenty of roomy bathrooms (the master bathroom complete with a jacuzzi) ate space so quickly that the back room of the basement was filled with boxes of stuff that they had no room to keep out.

Even though Richard DuPries, the twins' father, having attained a spectacular success with his case last week and thus awarded this week off, had offered to drive the girls to school, it wasn't going to save them a whole lot of time.  Getting ready, eating breakfast, and then the fifteen minute drive to school left little extra time before class would start at 7:45.  The second week of the semester was not the best time to be late.  Still, it was better than getting up at 5:30 to walk with Ba to the bus stop at 7:00.

OOC:  STACY, LANA


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 31, 2003)

"Meow, Meow, Meow, Meow, Meow, Meow, Meow, Meow"  the kitten clock cried trying to wake the girl.  She had thought it was so cute and hadn't been able to pass it up.  Now she wished she had, it was annoying as hell.

Stacy rubbed her blurry eyes trying in vain to get them to open.  She gave a low whimper as she peeled back the covers knocking over the stuffed teddy bears her daddy had had been giving her the last 15 years.  Blinking she picked up on stuffed animal, a unicorn that her boyfriend , Chris, had won for her at the fair last year on ther first date.  She stroked its chin softly as she decided what to wear to school that day.

_Well I want to look good for Chris, soo.  I'll wear that skirt he likes soo much, and my white turtleneck, and of course some hose since its so cold._  She thinks, gathering each of the pieces of clothing as she makes her way to her private bathroom.

As the first stream of water hits her, steaming from the chill air, she finally comes awake.  Going through the motions she hurries through the shower, intent on not causing anyone problems by being late.  She dried herself off with a soft white towel.

Reaching into her well organized cabinent she drew out her deodorant, tommy girl perfume, mouthwash and tooth paste applying each in turn as she dressed.  The finishing touches were her cherry lip gloss, and her jade amulet that Ba had given her when she had turned 12.  Reaching up behind her head she put her beautiful black hair into a pony tail.

Stacy made her way into the kitchen to find a bowl of Choco Pebbles, as with many things, they were just too good to resist.  She takes her time over her cereal waiting for her father and her sister to arrive.

"Daddy, can we give Chris a ride too?  I mean so he doesn't have to get his brother to drive him.  Its not out of our way." She says hopefully, knowing her dad had known the boy for years and was the son of his best friend and neighbor.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 31, 2003)

"Damn, F@*$," came the not quite so perfectly ladylike grumble from beneath a mound of blankets piled on blankets.  A head poked out, identical the one that had just woke up to the cat alarm clock earlier.  The shrill blasting of Lana DuPries alarm clock came to a crashing halt as she grabbed, yanked it out of the wall socket and tossed across the room into the trashcan.

"10 points for me," the teenager muttered grouchily as she unwilling pulled herself out of bed with a long langorous yawn.  From across the hall she could hear her twin sister's alarm continue to 'meow' at her.

"One of these days I'd like to toss _that_ alarm across the room," Lana muttered, puttering her way into her own private bathroom.

Whereas Stacy's room had a plethora of stuffed animals, Lana's room looked like something out of the latest sci-fi flick or literary journal.  Movie posters, posters of her favorite scientists, odds and ends like various gadgets in different phases of completion littered her very messy room.  Books on literature and poetry scattered in different piles.  But there was method to that madness and Lana knew where every little piece of nonsensical item was.

Over in the corner of the bed where the Siamese cat that belonged to her grandmother but liked to sleep in her room, poked its head up from its curled up body.  Bí Mật, vietnamese for "Secret", yawned its maw opened and followed Lana around as she went about her morning routine.

Black leather motorcycle jacket lined for warmth with grey cashmere, her black boots, slim antiqued jeans, and a funky artsy sweater completed her winter routine.  She grabbed her thick red scarf, matching hat and leather gloves, stuffing them into her pocket.  By the door, her bookbag awaited with all her goodies and especially her much beloved laptop and favorite poetry book of the day.

When Lana entered the kitchen, she noticed her sister begging her father to give Chris a ride to school.  Rolling her eyes, Lana fixed herself a breakfast she much preferred over that sugary stuff.  Steamed white rice, some pickled vegetables, some leftover grilled salmon, an onsen egg and a bowl of instant miso soup.

"Well if you're gonna let Chris ride with us, make sure he sits in front," Lana told her father, settling down for a nice warm breakfast.  "Cuz I don't wanna listen to them cooing and kissing in the back."  She made a face at her sister and grinned.  "I wanna to be able to keep my breakfast down in the morning."


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 31, 2003)

Monday, 6:47am
Reynolds residence, Oak Grove

Lorenzo was awakened not by an alarm, but by the sing-song nagging call of "Lor-EN-zoooo!  Time to get up!"

That was his mom, from downstairs, accompanied by the clinking of dishware and the beeping of the microwave.  The Reynolds home was not quite so big as the DuPries, but they were still very well off themselves.  Especially when you considered that property values were signifcantly higher here closer to the city.

The house was more than a hundred years old, beautifully worked in a Victorian style and renovated several times through its life to maintain its authenticity.  Lorenzo's mom had snagged a phenomenal deal on the property, which included the lot next door, leaving them a bit of space on one side instead of having a neighbor within arm's reach.  They'd put in a deck and a pool a couple years ago, which his little cousins from the north side loved.

Inside everything was dark and extravagant, with fantastic wooden engravings.  Sprial staircases, little niche rooms, and even a 'secret' passage gave the house an interesting character, which was only enhanced by the work of the professional decorators Mrs. Reynolds had hired.  

Lorenzo's room was on the second floor, just off a balcony hallway that overlooked the family room on the first floor, which the kitchen was just off of.  There was a basement too, of course, and also a 3rd floor in a couple of spots, though the vaulted ceiling of the master bedroom took up most of what would have been the 3rd story.

OOC: LORENZO


----------



## Keia (Jan 31, 2003)

_Monday, 6:47am
Reynolds residence, Oak Grove_

“Yeah, ma!  I’m up and moving!” a muffled baritone voice called from Lorenzo’s room.  From beneath the quilts and blankets Lorenzo climbed down from his bed – a wide, tall feather bed with authentic 19th century stained oak.  The bed was huge and was a dream to sleep in.  The problem?  It was almost too difficult to get out of it, as though the bed was sucking you back in.  Back to sleep.  Warm . . . ‘no, I’m getting up, its an important day.’

Lorenzo bounded out of the bed beating its hypnotic call and slid into his desk chair and opened the roll-top desk.  A quick flip of the computer switch, and his connection whirred up.  A couple quick steps brought him to his bathroom.  Lights on, shower on, his day had officially begun.  Thoughts traveled though his head as he stood in front of the mirror.  ‘The date with Becca went well Saturday but she didn’t call on Sunday.’  Smooth, he figured she wouldn’t.  Today though at school would be when he found out officially how things went – assuming there was no e-mail from her.

Lorenzo showered and dressed for school in jeans, hiking boots, and a somewhat thin pullover sweater.  Hair properly tousled, bright blue eyes, a fit frame which was still hanging on to the tan from a summer on the beach.  Had to be part of his Spanish heritage shining through – just a touch though. 

A check of the homepage du jour brought him news, sports, weather, a check on his stocks (good),  . . . and no pertinent e-mail.  Undaunted, Lorenzo fed the fish in his aquarium, killed the rest of the lights and grabbed his cell and pager.  Knowing better than to turn them on before he had his breakfast with his mom (she hated interruptions), Lorenzo slid down the rail of the stairs to the bottom floor for breakfast with mom before driving to school.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 31, 2003)

Monday, 7:00 am
DuPries home, Oak Grove
Kitchen Table

Stacy blushes crimson at her sister's teasing.  "I'm sorry." she says softly, responding from habit, not that an apology would make her sister happy, it might even make her mad.  She just didn't know how her sister would react.

"I'm Sorry." she repeated not for the first time wishing she wasn't so thin skinned._  I wish  could be more like her.  She doesn't get upset when people tease her.  I know she really didn't mean it, but....  I geuss I am just too nice._  She thinks to herself with a sigh.

"Can we dad?  He is just next door."  she says trying to put it out of her mind, but she still looks slightly sullen and upset.  "I promise not to kiss him if it makes you uncomfortable Lana."  she says trying to please her twin.  She gives her father her most charming smile trying to win him over.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 31, 2003)

Monday, 7:00am
DuPries home, Oak Grove

Richard DuPries looked up from behind his newspaper - somehow he could read that thing, watch the local news on the small flat panel TV on the kitchen wall, and _still_ keep track of CNN on the big TV in the living room, all while eating his breakfast.  His sandy colored hair and strong jaw weren't reflected in his daughters, but his vibrant green eyes were, lively and full of intelligence behind thin-rimmed stylish glasses.  Since it was his day off, he'd dressed 'down' to business casual rather than wear a suit, but there was still a tie fastened neatly around his collar.

"I suppose that would be okay, honey," he replied to Stacy, smiling and sounding rather officious as if he was the king bestowing benevolence on his subjects.  As if he had any other choice but to give in to his darling daughter.

"A _boy_ in the car?  Oh, what would my mother say!" Ba exclaimed as she shuffled in from the other room, watering can in hand.  The old woman was short, yet she stood with a strong, board straight posture, and the girls knew from experience that their grandmother was a bit more spry than she usually liked to appear.  Her wheathered skin was still taut, her brown eyes sharp and quick, adding further evidence to the fact that though their grandmother was very old, she was still very healthy.

Ba tilted her head to the side while she set the can down on the table, as if listening, and then she nodded.  "Probably she would want to know why he's not a '_nice Vietnamese boy_,'" she decided, using the exasperated tone a child reserves for parroting the naggings of her parent.  Ba patted Stacy fondly on the shoulder, then turned her smile on Lana.  "And she'd want to know why Trac has not found one yet either, hmm?"  One of Ba's ideas to keep the girls mindful of their heritage was to nickname them after the legendary sisters who led a Vietnamese rebellion against China, Trung Trac and Trung Nhi.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 1, 2003)

Monday, 7:10am
Reynolds residence, Oak Grove

"Hurry Lorenzo," his mom chided as he walked into the kitchen.  "You don't want to be late."  She turned to the microwave and opened it to take out a plate of steaming freezer waffles and breakfast links, then slid it in front of his place at the table.  "Get yourself some orange juice from the 'fridge, honey," she ordered with a brief smile before frowning as she returned to the purse and briefcase she'd been rifling through as he came down the stairs.

Lorenzo's father was already gone, leaving at six as usual for his commute into downtown.  There was always a good deal of work to do at the office before the market opened, but the upside was that Mr. Reynolds usually got home by five.  

"So, we never got to hear about your date, Lorenzo," his mom inquired.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 1, 2003)

_ Monday, 7:00am
DuPries home, Oak Grove_

Lana rolled her eyes while she finished her breakfast.  What a surprise.  All Stacy had to ever do was bat her eyes or put on that hurt expression and dad would give her anything she wanted.  Well, Lana would put up with the pretty boy in the morning if she had to for Stacy's sake.

"Ba, when there's actually a boy worth dating, I'll date him," came her response as she shoved the last chopstick full of rice into her mouth.  "But the boys at school...they're all so boring and brainless.  You can't hold a conversation with them for five minutes before they run out of things to talk about."


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 1, 2003)

Monday, 6:15am
Murphy apartment, Calumet Park

There was a knock on Macario's bedroom door.  "Macario?  It's time for school, dear!"

Footsteps creaked away on the old floor as his mom walked all the way on down to the kitchen - hardly more than a corner of the single main room of their apartment.  Built back in the fifties, the Hyde Housing Projects might have been nice once, but they hadn't aged well at all.  Nor had the area around them, and it had turned into one of the more run-down sections of Calumet Park, although at least the crime wasn't too bad - especially in comparison to south side proper.

Two bedrooms, a small bathroom, and the main room was all that what was left of Macario's father's money could afford.  Where he was, no one seemed to know - it'd been so long, maybe he really was dead.  The government pension money would go to Marcario's mom in that case, but without a death certificate it was just held in limbo somewhere.  Until that changed, his mom would have to continue to work her waitressing job to make enough money for food and the rest of the bills.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 1, 2003)

Monday, 7:00am
DuPries home, Oak Grove

"Hmph."  Ba lifted her nose haughtily but there was a hint of laughter in her eyes.  "You should go to France - they have nice boys there, like your grandpa was."  With a toss of her head that sent her thigh-length braid of silvery-white hair swinging from side to side, Ba strode over to the counter with a swishing of her gold-colored _ao dai_.  A silky blue cashmere wrap the twins had given her a few years ago kept her shoulders warm.  "Son," she commanded as she opened the cabinet, "you should take us to France in the summer."

Now if Stacy had her father wrapped around her little finger, then so did Ba, and she had the experience, confidence, and willingness to use it expertly.  "Well Ba, I'll have to check at the office first.  We might be pretty busy soon," he waffled.

"Nonsense.  They owe you for your good work.  And Huyen has vacation time to use," Ba assured as if it was already decided.  She pulled out two bowls and then turned to the refrigerator.

"Well..."  Richard tried to think of something else, but he supposed vacation did sound nice.  They hadn't gotten to take one last year.  "I guess they did offer to give me two weeks if I wanted..."

"Good," Ba pronounced with finality.  She set a container of cooked fish and one of rice on the counter, then called "Bi Mat!" and rapped the counter with her knuckles.  A ringing bell answered almost immediately as the ivory colored cat with its black tail bounded in from the family room and leaped onto the counter.  She mewed demandingly, watching with large light blue eyes as Ba parceled out some pieces of fish into one of the bowls.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 1, 2003)

Monday, 7:00am
DuPries home, Oak Grove

"Thats not very nice Lana,  most of them are nice, thoughtful and very sweet.  I know for a fact that Kyle is very interested in you."  Replied Stacy to her sisters comment.

"Goodmorning Ba."

Stacy rose and took her bowl to the sink.  She slipped it into the dishwasher.  She reached into her teddy-bear back pack and pulled out her pink Cell phone.

"Please excuse me for a minute."  She says exiting the room to use the phone, trying not to be rude.  She hits the speed-dial thats marked with a heart, and waits for it to ring.  _God isn't he just so scrumptious?  I'm lucky Lana didn't want him, and that I get him for my very own._  she thinks unable to stop the herself from giving a dopey grin.

"Hi Chris, its me, Stacy... I love you.  I ah, asked dad if we could give you a ride, and he said yes, if you want one.  So yeah... Your brother doesn't need to give you a ride.  Do you want to come over?  I am wearing that skirt you like..."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 1, 2003)

_Monday, 7:00am
DuPries home, Oak Grove_

"Kyle?!  Sure he's got the body, but his brain is the size of a small pea," Lana scoffed, taking her bowl and plate to the sink to rinse before setting it in the dishwasher.  Standing near her grandma, she gave her a big hug from behind and kiss on the cheek.  What is it about Vietnamese grandmas that they always smelled sweet, spicey and powdery all at once.  And they always felt good to hug, warm and comfy.

"Dad, its not quite France, which by the way is really really awesome if you can swing it, but can you drive me to Greek Peak to do some boarding?"  Lana began to ready a pot of tea for her and grandma.


----------



## Keia (Feb 1, 2003)

_Monday, 7:10am
Reynolds residence, Oak Grove_

Lorenzo opened the frig and took out the juice carton and set it by his plate, stalling for time and setting the story.  “On Saturday?  I went out with Becca Serra – she’s a cheerleader and in drama club.  Anyway, we went to dinner and an IMax movie at the Navy Pier after I got off work.  We had fun, goofed off and kinda lost track of time.  I got her home late and her Dad was waiting up. But, no problems.  Hey, isn’t Mr. Serra on the one bank board with Dad?”  

Smoke screen, plausible story, change subject after reasonable time – now to see if ma bought it.  I did go to the Pier for dinner, but them we made out and talked for hours.  I did smooth it all over with her Dad.  Keep eating and look thoughtful.


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 1, 2003)

_Monday, 6:15am
Murphy apartment, Calumet Park_

Macario sat up for a moment before immediately lying back down again.  "I'm up, I'm up," he called to his mother, though it was sort of muffled by the bed.  But as usual, he didn't want to abandon the comfort of his warm bed to the frigid air in the house.  Cold.  Why was it always so cold?  So he tried to go back to sleep.  Unsuccessfully, because of what felt like a hole in his belly.  He fought it for a while, but in the end, voracious appetite beat out complete sluggishness.

He pushed off the four layers of ragged blankets, covered with the saturday morning cartoon characters of his youth, and rolled off his mattress.  Which was basically what his bed was, a boxspring and a mattress.  He didn't mind now, though - apparently they were all the rage with the rich folks these days and they called them futons.

His small room was pretty bare: a few potted plants he had liked the look of grew on the plank that sat across the radiator below his small window, his bed, a dresser his mom had found secondhand somewhere, with half its drawers missing.  He had the few pairs of clothes that still fit him in the drawers, and piled books in the open spaces.  A small wardrobe held his ratty winter jacket and a suit that was a size too small for him for special occasions.  And a mirror, intended for wall mounting but lacking the frame with which to do so, leaned against the far wall.  A few sketchbooks were scattered around the bed; he had been drawing himself to sleep that night.

He went to examine himself in the mirror, dreading it as he always did.  And immediately what he saw made him want to cry.  His face was peeling again, the sheets of dead flesh hanging off his face like tissue.  Rushing back to his bed, he saw that other flakes of his body had been sloughed off during the night.  Swearing under his breath, he quickly stripped off the covers and the lowermost layer of blankets, and opened the window.  Cold he could feel through to his bones almost paralyzed him.  Quickly gathering his strength, he flagged the sheets, sending those pieces of him to rain down like powder in the back.  Once he was done, he shut the window, sat down and cried.  He longed for the days when all he had to hide were sticky sheets.

Quickly, he went to the shower.  If his mother saw his tears, she'd suspect something.  And Macario never wanted her to look at him the way she did that first day, with fear and revulsion.  He'd never let that happen again.

Showering was like running through ice; and it never got warm enough for Macario, so he stayed only long enough to wash off the peeled skin and reveal his new, perfectly healthy skin beneath.  That's what baffled doctors the most; the way he seemed perfectly healthy - except for the fact that his skin would fall off every now and again.

He dressed in a thick checkered shirt he called his Lumberjack jacket, and some faded jeans that had been patched in the knees.  He carefully combed his finger-length hair out to a very small afro, and carefully washed around his eyes again, hoping the puffiness was out.  Then he gathered his school stuff.  The report he and Roz were supposed to be working on was almost done, and he had all of Dave's homework finished as well as his own.  Dave Goldstein being his only friend who was somewhat popular, Macario made sure the school's all-star MVP always did well on assignments.

By the time he came down for breakfast, he could smell the oatmeal porridge that he knew would be waiting for him on the table.  "Morning mummy," he greeted her brightly, "how you feeling?"


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 1, 2003)

Monday, 6:30am
Pulaski Hospital, West Side

The parking lot was quiet as Linh Tran walked out through the emergency room doors, breath puffing into the frigid air.  It was a much different scene from a few minutes before when she'd driven the ambulance up, sirens screaming, and then the organized chaos of the emergency room itself with doctors and nurses shouting ten different things at once.

A man's grandaughter had found him half-dead this morning - apparently he nearly froze to death over the weekend when the heat at the west side housing project where he lived went out.  Luckily she'd been coming to take him for a doctor's appointment, and had found him with literally tens of minutes to spare.  Even at that he was probably going to lose a few fingers and toes.

"Hey Tran," Mike Gardola, Linh's partner, called as he followed her out a couple minutes later, zipping his dark blue EMT jacket tight.  "The doc' says Mr. Olsen's stable.  He should be okay."  Mike's accent colored him as a Windy City native, and his short, somewhat curly black hair, complete with matching mustache made him look the part in combination with his fair skin.  He had blue eyes - and 'blue' blood too, of a sort.  His father, brother, and grandfather had all been policemen or firemen - or both - and so had Mike, joining up as soon as he got out of high school.  At twenty-five, he seemed to have finally settled on being an EMT, doing that for the last three years, though he still volunteered with Houseton's fire squad in his off time.

"Let's get some breakfast, huh?" he suggested as he headed for the passenger's door.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 1, 2003)

Monday, 6:00am
Windsor home, Oak Grove

Jonathon's alarm rang precisely at six, beginning the normal daily routine.  Or at least, his parents routine.  Breakfast was always at 6:30, and they always left at seven, dropping Jonathon off at school on the way to their gym.  This was the way of things in the Windsor household, always on schedule, always on track, always producing results.

The house itself was built of beautiful, rustic, stained timbers, but in a very modern design complete with irregular shapes.  This union of old and new sprawled rather than towered, which was only possible on the western edges of Oak Grove where larger pieces of wooded property had somehow survived the rapid expansion of the city.  So, there were only two other houses in sight distance, and plenty of land to run around on.  It was almost like living in a forest preserve, except that illusion was easily shattered when you could drive two minutes and hit miles of strip malls and restaurants.

There was a whirring from down the long hallway as one of his parents prepared the usual breakfast of blended shake supplements, fresh fruit, and grain cereals.  Nutrition had to be carefully monitored as well, after all.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 2, 2003)

Monday, 9:22am
Taylor apartment, South Side

The neighborhoods of old south side were filled with row upon row of squat, cereal-box houses.  They were skinny, but tall and deep, and squashed right up against each other into long chains.  And, for the most part, they were all separated into apartments, one on each of their three stories.

Joshua lived with his grandmother on the top floor apartment of one of these.  It was actually a pretty decent place, as things went in this area.  Ever since Joshua had found his new 'employment,' there'd been enough money to afford it, and it was closer to Washington Medical Center too.  

Of course, all that extra money meant late nights for Joshua.  Last night had been one of the latest - and the worst.  They'd said it wasn't his fault that other boy had died.  He'd had too many concussions over the last month, and it was only a matter of time before one more blow to the head left him unable to recover.  They said Joshua had to come back and fight again tonight.

"David?  David, where are you?"  Joshua's grandmother shouted loudly for 'David' - whoever that was, Joshua didn't know.  She was getting worse lately, it seemed like, though the doctors didn't say anything new.  He often woke up to the sound of her yelling for something these days.

"David!  You're supposed to take me to the market to get the Christmas ham today!"


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 2, 2003)

Monday, 7:00am
DuPries home, Oak Grove

At first Chris sounded a little groggy, but he seemed to be waking up quick.  "Oh heeeey, Stace...yeah, sounds cool...oh yeah!  I'll be right over!  Love ya!"  Stacy could've sworn she heard the sounds of Chris leaping out of bed, covers flying, straight into the shower, before the phone clicked off.  Maybe it was just her imagination.

Back in the kitchen, Richard DuPries set down his newspaper and gave Lana a thoughtful look.  "Not on a school night, but maybe this weekend.  That might be fun."  He was somewhat of an accomplished skier, but his wife, much like her mother, didn't particularly enjoy being out in the cold.  Ba meanwhile looked at the both of them like they were daft.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 2, 2003)

_Monday, 7:00am
DuPries home, Oak Grove_

"Really?!  Thanks dad!"  Lana beamed at her dad.  She loved the weekend getaways with just her and her dad on those snowy slopes, bonding over hot chocolate at the lodge afterwards.  Giving him a kiss on the cheek, she got the tea for herself and her grandmother and brought it to the table.  Setting everything down, she began the simple ritual of pouring the tea carefully for her elders, in this case, her grandmother and her father, before pouring her own cup.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 2, 2003)

_Monday, 7:10am
Reynolds residence, Oak Grove_

"Serra, Serra..." Mrs. Reynolds mused as she finished straightening out her things.  "Yes, I think so.  Should I have your father invite them to dinner?"  Lorenzo's mom loved showing off their house.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 2, 2003)

Monday, 7:00am
DuPries home, Oak Grove

_I wonder why he sounded in such a rush?  I think he really really likes this skirt.  I think I'll have to wear it more if it makes him happy._  Stacy thinks to herself feeling heat entering her cheeks.

She returns to them room smiling brightly and puts the phone back into the bag.  "He is on his way.  Thanks daddy."  She gives him a grateful look and a hug.  She gives her sister and Ba a considering look, but blushes ruining the effect.

"Please be nice to Chris, I really like him."  She pleads her voice only a little bit away from begging.  She retakes her seat next to her father to wait for Chris, double checking her appearance with a pocket compact.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 2, 2003)

Monday, 6:37am
Murphy apartment, Calumet Park

"Oh, I'm good baby," Macario's mom cooed, happy to see him in an aparently good mood.  "How about you?  Come and eat," she prompted, patting the seat at the small dining table where a bowl of porridge and a glass of milk awaited him.  "D'you have all your things ready for school?"


----------



## Keia (Feb 2, 2003)

_Monday, 7:10am
Reynolds residence, Oak Grove_ 

"I don't know, ma"  Lorenzo replied. "Maybe, but I should probably make sure she enjoyed being with me or I could have one awkward dinner."  

Lorenzo made small talk, finished eating, and put his dishes in the sink.  Gulping from the juice carton, Lorenzo put it back in the frig and started grabbing his gear.  

"Thanks for breakfast, ma, but I've got to get rolling to school soon, so I have enough time before classes," Lorenzo said. _(Enough time to check on how things went last weekend and talk with Becca - as well as all my friends.  There was never enough hours in a day for my social calendar - and I wouldn't have it any other way.)_


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 2, 2003)

Monday, 7:00am
DuPries home, Oak Grove

Richard chuckled at Lana's attention.  "You're welcome."

Leaving Bi Mat to eat on the counter, Ba brought her own breakfast over to the table and sat down, watching the tea-pouring with a critical eye.  The cat, for her part, glanced up now and then at the silly people.  The fact that she thought her higher place on the counter, when compared to the table, was indicative of the house's social hierarchy was plainly obvious on her whiskered face.  Even Ba would have been hard pressed to sniff more disdainfully.

As Stacy returned, Richard put his arm around her and squeezed affectionately.  "Of course honey.  I'd better go warm the car up," he then decided, getting up to go find his coat and keys.


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 2, 2003)

_Monday, 6:37am
Murphy apartment, Calumet Park_

"Uh-huh," Macario grunted as he embraced his mom.  He held her a bit longer than usual because he really needed this hug right now.  No matter what, she was always there for him, and he didn't even know how he'd pay her back.  _Don't worry Mummy,_ he thought to himself, _I'm gonna take care of you, bring you away from this place._

Sliding into his seat, he began to down his porridge.  Not too fast - mom would ask him who he was racing again - but not too slow, either.  His stomach demanded sustenance, and he gave it.  In no time he was licking the inside of the bowl and wiping away a milk mustache, glancing hungrily at the pot Mummy had made porridge in to see if there was any left.

"D'we got any more food?  It's a long walk to school, y'know."  He said the words with a tinge of irony in them, and hoped he didn't sound as desperate as he was feeling.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 2, 2003)

Monday, 7:00am
DuPries home, Oak Grove

"I am very sorry that I have been ignoring you this morning Bi Mat. Can you forgive me?"  Stacy asks the regal cat whimsically.  She even gives her a curtsy.

"Goodbye Ba, I'll see you when I get home from school.  I am going to go wait for Chris at the front door."  she says hugging the older woman enthusiastically before scampering out of the kitchen to wait by the door for her Beau.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 2, 2003)

_ Monday, 7:00am
DuPries home, Oak Grove_

Lana rinsed her cup in the sink after a couple of quick gulps.  "I'll help you, daddy.  I want to get to school a little earlier."  Giving her grandma a quick kiss goodbye, she slipped on her coat, tossing her bookbag over one shoulder and wrapped the scarf around herself as she followed her father outside to help him de-snow and de-ice the car.  The cold air always felt brisk and wonderful, never as wonderful as when she was speeding down a slope on her board, but still a great feeling indeed.


----------



## garyh (Feb 2, 2003)

_Monday, 6:30am
Pulaski Hospital, West Side_

"Sounds like a plan to me, Mike," Linh replied.  "You know, cases like this, I usually feel worse for the person who stumbles on to the victim.  That's always traumatic.  Hope Olsen's granddaughter isn't too scarred from this."

Linh got along well with Mike.  He didn't seem to let his family history give him _too_ much of an attitude, at least most of the time.  Some of the other guys at the station, though, could be just plain terrible _all_ of the time.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 2, 2003)

Monday, 7:10am
Reynolds residence, Oak Grove 

"Alright Lorenzo," his mom agreed.  "Just let me know.  And don't be home late!"  She stuck the dishes in the dishwasher before grabbing her own things and heading into the garage.  

OOC: unless there's anyting else you want to do at home, I'll post the school arrivals shortly


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 2, 2003)

Monday, 6:37am
Murphy apartment, Calumet Park

Mrs. Murphy smiled.  "Of course!  I always save some for my growing baby!"  She parceled out the remainder of the porridge into his bowl before taking the pot to the sink to wash it.  There was a long pause, and then she went on while drying the pot.  "Do you want to try riding the bus today, Macario?" she asked rather casually.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 2, 2003)

Monday, 7:10am
DuPries home, Oak Grove

Before long Mr. DuPries had the car out in the driveway warming up, with him and Lana sitting inside waiting.  Soon Chris came running around the fence from next door, coat half-zipped and bookbag trailing in one hand.  His hair looked like it was still wet, and at first he ran towards the car, but then stopped and took a few steps towards Stacy as she emerged from the house.  "Heeeeeeey..." he greeted with a big dopey grin.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 3, 2003)

Monday, 7:10am
DuPries home, Oak Grove

Stacy took a few steps towards Chris before remembering to shut the door.  Blushing she closed it and kisssed him taking his hand and leading him to the car and her waiting family members.

_Hehe, him being around really does make do dopey stuff, and I don't even care.  It really must be love.  God he is soo perfect._  She thinks to herself stiffling a giggle.

"I love you." she says simply returning his Dopey grin, and releasing his hand only long enough for her to get in the car.  She gives Lana a pleading look to get her to let Chris sit next to her.  

"So how do I look? I know you like the skirt, but all the rest of it?"  she asks a little nervously as she waits for everyone toget in the car and for them to leave.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 3, 2003)

Monday, 6:35am
Pulaski Hospital, West Side

"That's true," Mike agreed as Linh backed the ambulance up and then started down the hospital's drive towards the street.  "I think she'll be fine, though.  's'alot better than finding him dead.  _That's_ the one they never get over."

Traffic was starting to pick up now, though it certainly wasn't nearly as bad as it would have been on the highways.  Rush hour pretty much never ended there - 7am and 5pm were just the times when traffic came to a full halt.  But down in the city things were tolerable.  It wasn't too long at all before they were pulling back into the station.

Houseton Street Station, West Side, 6:57am

"Hey, Tran and Gardola are back!" one of the other guys called as Linh and Mike got out of their ambulance.  There was a small chuckle among the gathered firefighters and EMTs at the expense of the two 'lucky' ones who got to take the early morning call.  "Come on and have some chow!"


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 3, 2003)

Monday, 7:15am
DuPries home, Oak Grove

"Hi Lana, Mr. DuPries!" Chris said as he got in the car.  "Um...you guys always look nice, Stace," he answered, glancing at Richard in the front seat.  "My mom says you've got good fashion sense."  Chris smiled goofily at Stacy as they pulled out and started on the way to school.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 3, 2003)

_Monday, 7:15am
DuPries home, Oak Grove_

Lana rolled her eyes, crossing her legs as she leaned back in her seat, watching the trees fly on by.

_"His broad clear brow in sunlight glowed;
On burnished hooves his war-horse trode;
From underneath his helmet flowed
As he rode down to Camelot.
From the bank and from the river
He flashed into the crystal mirror,
'Tirra lirra,' by the river
Sang Sir Lancelot,"_*

she spoke with a slight smirk, unaware of how prophetic her little disparaging remark was or how perceptive either.

*Lord Alfred Tennyson, _The Lady of Shalott_  For more information on Elaine, the Lily Maid of Astolat and what Lana meant with the sarcasm of her poem (or foreshadowing)


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 3, 2003)

Monday, 7:30am
Lincoln High School, Oak Grove

School was busy this morning.  Both to account for the weather, and just because it was still so early in the semester, a lot of kids were coming to school early.  A couple more weeks and the temptation to slack would set in of course, for the most part.

"Yo, 'Zo!  What's up, man?" called Derek Tilmans upon seeing Lorenzo walking in from the parking lot.  Derek was a senior, and one of those guys who always hung out with the cool kids, to the point where he was sort of one of them himself, but only when they were standing next to him.  "Dude, you went out with Serra right?  How was she?"

Just out in front of the main doors Lorenzo saw a black Mercedes pull up.  Chris Hart, the JV quarterback came out - that guy would probably be starting for the varsity team next year - followed by those really cute sophmore twins.  Derek almost got distracted staring at them, but only almost.  "Did you nail her, 'Zo?"  

Meanwhile, Chris and Stacy were walking up from the front where her dad dropped them off, followed by Lana.  As soon as Mr. DuPries had pulled away, Chris put his arm around Stacy as they walked towards the school and leaned in close to her ear.  "You look _hot_, Stace!"

Over to the side, all three of them could see Lorenzo Reynolds, or 'Zo as everybody knew him, that senior who was so cool everybody liked him.  Of course, maybe that was because he was nice to everyone, even the freshmen and nerds.  Some of the junior and senior boys were gathering around him as he walked towards the doors.

OOC:  LORENZO, STACY, LANA


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 3, 2003)

*Stacy DuPries*

Monday, 7:30am
Lincoln High School, Oak Grove

"Thanks Chris, I wore it just for you."  Stacy says twirling around in front of him so he can see all of it.  She tucks herself in under his arm and puts her own arm on his waist.

"You look good yourself you know." she commented thinking not for the first time how lucky she was.  A boyfriend who was simply perfect, an intelligent and loving sister(in her own way), great friends, constantly surrounded by nice people; she had everything life couldn't get any better.

"Hey whats that guy's name ?  Zoey or somethng right?  He always seemed pretty nice, what do you think?"  she asks Chris indicating 'Zo.  She waves hi to him and a few of the people around him.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 3, 2003)

Jon yawned, turning off his alarm and rolling over again.. He'ld had a long night and wasn't ready for school right now.  There'd been some kinda accident at onea the fights, he'ld heard.. some kid got killed or something.  He'd been thinking about it all nightand hadn't gotten a good sleep.

OOC: Just roll over and go back to sleep until his parents yell at him or he wakes up again.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 3, 2003)

Monday, 9:25am
Taylor apartment, South Side

Joshua had lain for a while awake in the bed this morning, and only when he heard his granny shout he decided to get up. He went into the small bathroom and washed his face with the icy water, then looked at his face in the dirty mirror.
He had no bruises to hide today, because last night's one was a short match. No matter what they say, he knew that boy was going to die. He knew it and couldn't help it. He had that strange feeling in the muscles, that sort of burning itch, and he let out a punch much more powerful than he wanted. And tonight he was supposed to go there again. They wanted him, they liked what he did. They respected him more now, he could see it in their eyes. They wanted to see him beat those poor drugsters who only longed for a dose till they barely breath. Joshua hates that. He hates them all. He'd like to leave and never go back there.



> *"David!  You're supposed to take me to the market to get the Christmas ham today!" *




But he couldn't. That's the only job he could find that let him get barely enough money to pay for granny's pills.
He finishes to wash himself and puts on some kinda good clothes.
David again. Well, that's better than when she called for his father and cried.
Joshua goes into her room, takes her in his strong arms and carries her in the bathroom, while kindly saying "David had some problems with the snow on the streets, gran, but wouldn't you like to dress up for him if he arrives on time?"
He changes her diaper, wash her lovingly, puts on her a nice housecoat and a shawl to keep her warm, then feed her with an homgenized soup and her pills.
Joshua switches their little TV on for her and says "I'll be right back, granny. Don't worry about me, I'll put on the red scarf. I'll ask Mrs Jones to come and see if you need anything. I love ya."
With a final kiss on her forehead, he leaves their flat.
He has to ask Mrs jones on the floor below to go and check the granny sometimes, while he has to get a newspaper and look for a daily job.


----------



## Keia (Feb 3, 2003)

Monday, 7:30am
Lincoln High School, Oak Grove

Lorenzo looks disapprovingly at Derek, “Derek, you know better than to ask a question like that.  For one thing, I never tell, and for another, it’s just a rude thing to say.” Lorenzo smiles at him to ease the blow to him.  “However, I did go out with her and I really enjoyed the evening with her.”

“So, what did you guys do this weekend? Anyone catch the Buffaloes game yesterday?” Lorenzo asked.  He half listened to the responses as he watched the Dupries twins walk into the school. Lorenzo thought ‘Dupries . . . Lana and . . . Stacy.  That’s right.  Stacy’s dating Chris, the football player.  I don’t think I’ve ever talked to them.  I should correct that, but not today.’

Lorenzo nodded to Stacy and she waved and gave her a big smile, then turned back and continued listening to the guys around him talking.  ‘I know the drill, smile and notice her, but not so much that her boyfriend thinks I’m interested. But . . . nice skirt.’


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 3, 2003)

_Monday, 6:37am
Murphy apartment, Calumet Park_

Because Macario's face was hidden mostly by the bowl, his scowl would go unnoticed, even if her back hadn't been turned to him.  He made sure to fill his mouth so that he would have to swallow before he could speak.  That would give him enough time to think of a good excuse.  After setting down the bowl he wiped his mouth with the back of his hand, and inhaled deeply.

"Nope, not today, Mummy," he told her.  "I promised Roz I'd meet up with her before school and we'd talk and walk.   About the science fair stuff."

Well, _some_ of that was kinda true.  He would have to start working on that science fair project, and Roz had agreed to be his partner.  But they weren't going to discuss anything until Roz talked with her uncle Baroma,  which would be after he got back from a vacation to his native Thailand.  He was a technician for one of Illinois' bigger chemical plants and he had promised his neice that he'd help her out.

But Macario wouldn't be meeting up with her before school.  For one thing, he got the impression that her parents disapproved of him, they were always so gruff and bad-tempered.  And for another thing, he was _not_ pushing her wheelchair through foot-high snow.  Her parents would most definitely drive her to school.  He was just hoping that his mom wouldn't think too hard about it.

In fact, the more he thought about it, the more it seemed that he should leave, and quickly, before she caught on.  "Anyway, I'll be late if I don't get out of here.  See you after school."  He planted a kiss on her cheek, gathered his gear and made for the door as quickly as he possibly could, grabbing his paper bag lunch off the counter as he left.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 3, 2003)

_Monday, 7:30am
Lincoln High School, Oak Grove_

Lana watched the whole exchange with an inward sigh as she went ahead and jogged pass her sister and Chris.  _It figures, two identical twins, and I would be the invisible one,_ she thought for a moment, feeling slightly jealous of her sister's popularity and the ease of which she seemed to accumulate friends, especially Lorenzo.

_She got all the social genes and I got all the loner ones_, Lana mused to herself pushing her way into the door.  Though the conversation of this morning had hurt and angered her more than she wanted to admit when Stacy mentioned Kyle.  _Another one of her castoffs?  He couldn't have Stacy so he would have to put up with trying to screw me?_

Waving to hi to all her friends, all fellow boarders, she headed over to her locker to gather her books and head off to her first period class. When she caught sight of Kyle, she slammed her locker much harder than she intended. _I'm no one's second choice._ And walked off.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 3, 2003)

Monday, 7:30am
Lincoln High School, Oak Grove

Stacy watched her sister stalk past her and Chris, and began feeling guilty.  She had totally fogotten about her, and even her father when Chris had shown up, and that wasn't very nice.  _But darn is this boy is cute.  Thats it, I know how to make her happier, I'll fix her up with some one and she can be as happy as I am with Chris._  She thought, not even bothering to consider that maybe Lana didn't want a boyfriend, or that she wouldn't want to be set up.  She didn't consider that Lana was more self-contained and private then she was.

She looked up at Chris on the way to her first class of the day.  "Chris, do you know anyone who wants to go out with Lana?  She doesn't seem really happy, and I want her to be.  Maybe if we fix her up with one of your friends she'll be a s happy as we are."  She said quietly trying to make sure no one overheard.  "think about, and I'll see you after class.  By the gym?" she said making it a question.  She gave him a quick kiss on the cheek and hurried off to class, waving to people and saying hello to everyone she passed.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 4, 2003)

Monday, 6:05am
Windsor home, Oak Grove

There was a knocking on Jonathon's door no more than five after six, no less.  "Jon?  Time to get up, bud - it's monday.  You want to take a shower before school, don't you?"  Mr. Windsor opened the door a sliver to glance in and make sure his son was there - and was getting up.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 4, 2003)

Jon Yawns "Yeah,yeah, whatever" He says as he gets out of bed and gets ready for school.


----------



## garyh (Feb 4, 2003)

_Monday, 6:57am
Houseton Street Station, West Side_

"Nothing like an early call to get the day started, right guys?" Linh asked.  "Maybe tomorrow you guys will get the chance to have some 6 AM fun."

Linh then strolled over to the food and helped herself to a plate of pancakes.

"Did you cook this morning, Martinez?" she called out.  "Looks like it, and if so, someone's gonna need to hold off so they can get the rest of us to Pulaski."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

Lana walked into the bathroom before first period.  The whole bathroom to herself, how rare was that occassion?  Setting her stuff on the sink, she leaned forward to stare at her reflection for a long moment.

_Never win first place, I don't support the team_

Reaching into her backpack, she pulled out a slim tube.  

_I can't take direction, and my socks are never clean_

The button on top released a stream of vibrant red color that coated one length of the midnight black locks, turning it crimson.

_Teachers dated me_

Another lock of bloody crimson to frame her delicate exotic features, the mark of her mother's heritage on her face. Another red streak.

_my parents hated me_

She clicked the hairpaint off, giving it a little shake before replacing it in her book bag.  Walking over to the handdryer, she stuck her head beneath it, letting the warm stream of air dry her wet locks.

_I was always in a fight cuz I can't do nothin' right._

When that was done, Lana headed back over to the mirror to look at her handiwork.  Blood red highlights framed her face, bringing out the glow of her fair clear skin and a tint to her naturally dark pink lips.

_Everyday I fight a war against the mirror
I can't take the person starin' back at me_

She pressed her lips together, bringing more color to them.

_I'm a hazard to myself_

Her fingers squeezed her cheeks, turning them a darker shade of pink.

_Don't let me get me
I'm my own worst enemy_

Pulling off her sweater, she wrapped it around her waist, letting the simple black sleeveless turtleneck hug her fifteen year old curves that looked so much like her sister's.  Just above the low rise of her jeans, the gleam of a silver belly-button stud glittered on her taut abdomen.  

_Its bad when you annoy yourself_

On her left shoulder blade, on her back, a simple tatoo she had secretly gotten with a few of her boarder friends stood out against the pale skin.  A small bird wreathed in flames and rising into the sky...a phoenix.

_So irritating_

Lana slipped her black motorcycle jacket over everything, pulling out her now ruby-black hair and shaking it so it gleamed in the flourscent light.

_Don't wanna be my friend no more_

One last look in the mirror, Lana smiled at herself and then winked.

_I wanna be somebody else_


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 6, 2003)

Monday, 12:30pm
Lincoln High School cafeteria, Oak Grove

Oak Grove’s Lincoln High School had been growing for the past ten years, dwarfing small colleges and now coming to the point where the city had finally broken ground on a second high school over the summer.  There were lots of consequences from the overcrowding for the students, not the least of which was lunch.  Nowadays, Lincoln had lunch ‘hours’ every half hour from ten-o’clock to twelve-thirty, leaving a majority of kids hungry either during the morning or afternoon.

Still, late lunch, during the last lunch hour, had its advantages.  Besides being somewhat more relaxed and fun since everyone was awake, it was also a good turning point in the day, leaving only two classes left before it was time to go home.  Well, unless you were one of those unlucky (or voluntarily masochistic) kids who got to take an 8th period.

Lorenzo’s day had been pretty good so far – as usual.  Not only did all the kids like him, but so did many of the teachers.  If they could have only inspired him to not slack off so much he’d be their most prized pupil.  As it was they were willing to give him a little benefit of the doubt since he was such a nice and friendly guy.

Things with Becca though, might or might not have been so smooth.  She’d been smiling the couple times ‘Zo had seen her, but she kept slipping away all morning without letting him talk to her.  To top it off, her friends would giggle and act very mysterious whenever he was near.  ‘Oh _hiiii_, _Lorenzooo_,’ they had said.

Becca was already sitting at one of the tables when Lorenzo walked into the cafeteria.  She was eating apple slices and talking to a couple of her friends, but she looked up and smiled as she saw Lorenzo before turning back to her conversation.

*OOC*: _Let me know if you had any look or personality in mind for her, or if you’d rather I just made it up._

Meanwhile, Jonathon was surrounded at his own table by a group of ‘burn outs,’ nerds, and other guys who just didn’t fit in.  Jonathon had gotten a detention this morning thanks to Paul Turens, a junior who liked throwing his weight around and bullying anybody he thought he could get away with.  After Jonathon had fought him and won last Thursday after school, Turens had been waiting to get him back, and he’d had a rather easy time blaming Jonathon for some goofing off in class this morning.  

It didn’t help much that the teacher already thought of him as a trouble maker, and however thin Turens’ story had been the teacher had been more than ready to believe it.  So now all the kids that Jonathon had protected from Turens were eager to see what his next move would be.  Paul Turens had lunch this hour too, after all.

Back on the other side of the room, next to Becca Serra’s table, Stacy DuPries and some of her friends had a table of their own.  A couple of girls from the soccer team who also played on an indoor ‘traveling’ team with Stacy in the winter, a couple of the popular girls who were on the dance committee with her, and finally Melissa Anderson and Kelly O’hare, both ranking members of the junior cheerleading squad.

They wanted Stacy to join the squad so she’d have the experience to get on the varsity squad with them next year.  If Chris made it onto the varsity football team next year, and Stacy was a varsity cheerleader, that would of course achieve some sort of cosmic balance of perfection.  It might be a little tight schedule-wise with soccer, but it’d be doable.

Finally, Lana was busy in a dark corner of the lunch room doing something arcane on her laptop while enjoying the lunch that Ba prepared each morning for both of the girls.  Her day had been pretty normal so far.  Jason Rayleigh, a big-nosed, red-haired guy with brown glasses and mild acne had snagged a seat next to her in chemistry again.  He did it Thursday and Friday of last week too, though he never said anything.  She’d just catch him looking at her every once in a while when he thought she wasn’t watching.

And now, apparently, Jason was going to brave the skater territory of the lunchroom and sit at Lana’s table.  He walked up a couple minutes after she sat down, carrying a brown paper bag along with some books, and took a seat across the table and a little ways over.  Of course, he was silent as normal, and pretty obviously nervous.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 6, 2003)

Monday, 12:30pm
Lincoln High School cafeteria, Oak Grove



> They wanted Stacy to join the squad so she’d have the experience to get on the varsity squad with them next year. If Chris made it onto the varsity football team next year, and Stacy was a varsity cheerleader, that would of course achieve some sort of cosmic balance of perfection. It might be a little tight schedule-wise with soccer, but it’d be doable.




_Wow, I can't believe they actually want me on the Cheerleading squad.  Thats soo nice of them._ Stacy thought flushing with pride at the invitation.  _I can't wait to tell Chris and Lana, they are going to be soo proud of me.  But what about soccer?  Maybe I can work around it?  I mean they did ask, and it would be really rude to say no.  I can't do that to them, it would hurt their feelings._  she made up her mind.

"Of course I'll do it if you really want me, how could i say no to my friends?" the soccer star aks smiling at them, though when they asked they had to have already known her answer.  It was the same for everyone after all a yes naturally, and everyone knew it.

"Now that that is out of the way," she continues, grinning, "Who is taking you guys to the Dance ?"  and from the way she asks its clear dance is with a big 'D'.  "Chris hasn't asked me yet."  she said conspiratally, "He sould soon though."

She starts munching on the apple that she had snagged from one of the fruit bowls on the table, while listening to the oher girls gossip about who is going where and doing what with who.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 6, 2003)

Monday, 1:13pm
Delano’s Pizza & Pub, South Side

Joshua’s job hunt that morning hadn’t gone so well.  Most of the security firms weren’t too interested in a high school dropout without any work history, and the ones that didn’t care so much – mostly bars looking for bouncers – needed people at night.  There were more places elsewhere in the city, but they were all too far away.  The only things so far that looked like they were possible were a couple of janitorial shifts at a factory and a warehouse.  They only paid minimum wage, but at least it was something.

Delano’s was a pretty decent place for lunch – their deep dish was pretty good, made Chicago style, although they also had burgers and sandwiches.  What was more, the people that owned the ‘gym’ where Joshua worked had some kind of connection here, and he always ate for free.  It had seemed like a good place to stop for lunch instead of heading all the way back home.

That was until Slim walked in.  A skinny white guy with a shaved head – currently hidden under a knit black hat – ‘Slim’ Davis also worked for the ‘gym.’  He seemed to be fairly important, bringing in a lot of Joshua’s opponents in the ring, telling Joshua whether to win or lose.  

Slim had his hands jammed in the pockets of his leather jacket, shivering as he walked in from the cold.  Right behind him was Rodney, who followed him everywhere.  There wasn’t a whole lot to know about Rodney other than that he was big, Hispanic, didn’t say so much, and had a bad attitude.  Both of them walked straight over to Joshua’s booth and slid in across from him.

“Josh, my man, how you doin’?” Slim asked, leaning forward over the table.  “Good fight last night, J-man.  We got another guy for tonight we want you to do exactly the same, okay?”  Slim nodded as if answering his own question.  “That’s not why I’m here though – I got another offer for ya.  You wanna make some extra dough, right?  Buy some more drugs for your granny?”


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 6, 2003)

Monday, 1:14pm
Delano’s Pizza & Pub, South Side

Josh puts down his sandwich.
"Whaddya mean 'exactly the same', Slim?"
he shudders as the image of the boy's blank eyes as he falls unconscious to the ground comes to his mind.

"Yeah, I could use some more cash. I'm looking for a job for the day, you know, those doctors at the hospital ask too much darned questions. Have you got anything clean for me?"

Joshua turned to look at Rodney. He didn't like him very much. Those like him are a dangerous kind.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

_Monday, 12:30pm
Lincoln High School cafeteria, Oak Grove_

Lana sighed staring at the screen of her computer.  Well, it was a start at least.  That was five stanzas written for the school literary magazine with enough teen angst to fill the cafeteria, wait...the cafeteria was always filled with teen angst.  At her side was the half-eaten packed lunch, some white rice in a plastic container with pickled vegatables, grilled fish and a peeled orange for dessert.  Next to it rested her Sanrio chopstick set and her thermos of hot tea plus bottled water.

Her dark eyes flitted over the students present, noting her sister sitting there giggling with the Gap-Nazi's aka the overly popular kids at school.  Alighting on Lorenzo she watched as he noticed Becca and of course all the girls giggling.  Lana sighed disgustedly at herself and the mentally smacked herself.  _No, no...he's not your type even if he is cute...he's just too whitebread, but he is cute...argh, girl, get over it.  As far as he's concerned, you're non-existent._

Lana stared back at her screen, dejected and noticed Jason admist all her skater buddies.  "Oh...hi."  Her dark brow creased in confusion.  "What are you doing here?  Did you need help with honors chem?"


----------



## Keia (Feb 6, 2003)

_Monday, 12:30pm
Lincoln High School cafeteria, Oak Grove_

Lorenzo walked into the cafeteria, much like any day and tried to decided where to sit today.  Every day was different, depending on his mood and on where he had been the days before.  Lorenzo did this almost subconsciously, more from a willingness to socialize with anyone than from a fear of being type-cast.  Today’s lunch was different, however.  Last Thursday and Friday he had sat with Becca Serra (first at the table across from her, then with her).  Something was going on today that he wasn’t privy to - of course, he could find out if he sat over at one of the guys’ tables.  But that might complicate things with Becca, he just didn’t know her well enough to make that call.

Becca was comfortable around him and was a good talker, which is one of the things that attracted Zo to her.  That and her long, wavy brown hair, petite frame, sparkling blue eyes, and all the rest of her attributes.  Cheerleading and drama club certainly helped with all of those things.  The question was, was she acting or was it real?  

_Well, only one way to find out.  Into the lion’s den.  _

Lorenzo made his way to Becca’s table, nodding and commenting to the groups at the  various tables as he passed – the jocks, the band, the brains, etc. 

“Hey, Becca . . . girls,” Lorenzo said with his best smile as he arrived at the table.  “There any space for me over here today?”

_ OCC:  I did the part I thought ‘Zo would know (and what I had in mind), the rest is all yours. _


----------



## Jemal (Feb 6, 2003)

_Monday, 12:40pm
Lincoln High School cafeteria, Oak Grove_

Jon sat talking to the others, trying to come up with a way to get back at that A$$ Turens.  "Man, I wish I could just beat the Sh|thead again, but he's obviously to DENSE to understand that a fist to face means 'f*ck of'."  He glances around the room, his eyes settling on that hacker chick, Lana.. hmm, yeah that could work.. "I think I've got an idea.." He smiled as he watched her working on her computer, a plan forming...

OOC: Ah, the good old days... Get beat up, get back at the bully using a computer, and then when they come to beat you up again they find out you've got friends.. 
I miss high school.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

_  ooc erased_


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 7, 2003)

_Hey guys, can we keep the OOC stuff in the OOC thread if it's more than a couple lines?  And please, take out the .sigs   Too big._


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 7, 2003)

Monday, 2:25 pm
Tran apartment, West Side

Besides a couple of minor auto accidents, the rest of the day was boring for Linh – which was good for the citizens of Windy City, of course.  With her shift over at two, there was time in the afternoon and evening for a little relaxing before it was time to rest and be in at 5am the next morning.

Linh’s apartment was in a nicer area of the west side, a neighborhood with an almost small-town atmosphere.  The building itself was an old, two-story red brick house that had been renovated and separated into about ten apartments, from Linh’s studio on up to a couple of two bedrooms.  It was small, but pretty nice, and all she could afford on her EMT’s salary.

Mike and a couple of the other EMTs were going out for food and pool around six and had invited Linh along, but that still left the afternoon for her to do with as she pleased.  There was always the Windy City Vietnamese Association – they met on Mondays and Thursdays.  Her father had found it on the internet and kept bringing it up as a suggestion every time he called.  Or there was the Egypt exhibit at the Natural History museum this month.  Or shopping, a lecture at the university, or perhaps something else entirely…


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 7, 2003)

Monday, 2:25pm
South High School, South Side

South High was long, low, brown, and dirty, sitting right within the middle of one of south side’s busy neighborhoods.  It was a marked contrast to a school like Lincoln that was a little ways off the main road and surrounded by open lawns and plenty of trees and flowers.  Around South High it was hard to find anything that wasn’t paved, and space was an absolute luxury.  The school was always begging and borrowing more room wherever it could – and more of anything else they could get, really.  There was never enough to go around.

Macario had made it to school uneventfully – it was too cold even for the bullies to hang out outside.  And once he was there, that hadn’t been too bad today either, aside from the usually stares and hushed voices and giggles about ‘that weird guy.’  But that was all what a normal day was like.

Roz, at least, understood.  She had the same problem, being an outcast among outcasts.  Skeletally thin, with a look about her that was always ragged no matter what she did, she was a constant target for abuse from other kids.  And if that wasn’t enough, she was confined to a wheelchair, paralyzed from the waist down.  Either as cosmic balance, though – or just because she was stuck inside all the time – Roz had a pretty sharp mind, and a mental backbone forged of solid steel.

Chemistry class was the last class of the day, and Roz and Macario were lab partners.  They were supposed to be working on the science fair projects, but no one was doing that of course.  Roz already had a good deal of it done anyway.  Instead she was venting about the neighbor boy who’d been throwing rocks at her chair this past weekend.  At the table just in front of them, Faith Richards and Brenda Moran – the popular female duo of South’s sophomore class, provocatively dressed and wearing more makeup than their classmates combined – were snickering and whispering about something.


----------



## garyh (Feb 7, 2003)

_Monday, 2:25 pm
Tran apartment, West Side_

Deciding that the WCVA would still be there next month, Linh headed to the museum.  _Okay,_ she thought, _Egypt was going anywhere either,_ but the exhibit would be soon enough, and she enjoyed the three history classes she took for general ed. as an undergrad.  Hoping in her Civic, he headed downtown to the Natural History Museum.  That should keep her busy until she met up with the other EMTs.


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 7, 2003)

_Monday, 2:25pm
South High School, South Side_

Chemistry was one of Macario's favourite classes, though Biology fascinated him more.  In any case, he loved the strange antiseptic smell to the place - it held a certain charm for him.  The mix of formaldehyde and sulphur, it was... what, exactly?  Not intoxicating or addictive.  He didn't long for the scents when they weren't around.  Intriguing, that was it.  They were interesting enough that he found them pleasant.  Of course, he'd never say that to Roz - she still didn't let him live down the time he ate glue in first grade -

Roz.  Focus on Roz.  He looked over at her.  Raven hair cut in a conservative bowl and huge ungainly glasses that took up too much of her face.  And she was buck-toothed.  The girl just didn't have _any_ luck.  Like he was one to talk.  On the other hand, if he looked at her in a certain way, he could see that if this was just an awkward phase, that she could end up quite the looker.  A haircut, some contacts, and braces would bring out those exotic brown eyes and emphasize those thick, pouty lips...  While he was likely to just deteriorate more and more.  Just eventually waste away into nothingness.

_Okay, no more thinking down this path,_ he told himself, _Because herein lay depression and madness._  Instead he decided to listen to Roz's words.

She was talking about one of those thug bullies.  He knew the type too well.  Leaning back in his chair, he examined the obvious dents in the back of her chair.

"You know, you should sue his punk ass," he declared idly.  "Isn't that like a federal offense, picking on people in a wheelchar?  You should sue him."  Then he looked forward at the Dynamic Duo and lowered his voice.  "Or you could cake on the facepaint and get all slutted up and hope he calls you up for dinner and a movie."

Absently, he turned to the back of his notebook and started a sketch of Faith and Brenda as he saw them in his imagination, garish makeup emulated by a red-inked pen, and cleavage that took up most of their exaggerated bodies.  He wasn't a very accomplished artist, but he found drawing to be a good release.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 7, 2003)

Monday, 12:30pm
Lincoln High School cafeteria, Oak Grove



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Now that that is out of the way," she continues, grinning, "Who is taking you guys to the Dance ?"  and from the way she asks its clear dance is with a big 'D'.  "Chris hasn't asked me yet."  she said conspiratally, "He sould soon though."
> 
> She starts munching on the apple that she had snagged from one of the fruit bowls on the table, while listening to the oher girls gossip about who is going where and doing what with who.




"Well, Kelly is going with Bobby, of course," Melissa informed, evoking a round of laughs.  Kelly had been dating Bobby Hicks since early last year.  "_I_ want Andy McConnell to ask me - he looks like Vin Diesel with his shirt off!"  Melissa got a somewhat dazed look on her face, staring off into space as if she was seeing something else entirely.

"Oooh...skip that, I wanna go with Vin!" Julie Serra laughed.  She was a starting forward on the soccer team and also on the dance committee.  She glanced at the table behind her then leaned in conspiratorially.  "I think Lorenzo Reynolds is gonna ask my sister.  She always gets _everything_!" Julie complained.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 7, 2003)

Monday, 1:14pm
Delano’s Pizza & Pub, South Side

Joshua couldn't be sure, but it almost sounded like Rodney growled at him.  Slim didn't seem to notice.

"Oh yeah, Big J, I got a nice easy job for you.  It pays two bills, and if it goes okay then we got more work for ya.  I'm sure it'll be a breeze, right big guy?"  Slim's weasly face creased with a sly smile.

"So, there's this laundromat down on Elm street," he goes on in a more hushed voice.  "You know Dozer, the head honcho down at the gym, right?  Well see the guy who runs the laundromat - Freddie Ching - he owes Dozer some money.  And Dozer, being the 'el importanto' guy he is," Slim explained, badly imitating a spanish accent, "don't have time to go pick up his money."

"Basically he needs somebody to run his errands, you know?  Just like you do for your granny, my man!"  Slim grinned.  "'Cept Dozer gots the cash to fix you up with.  So you just head over there - Ching's Laundry on Elm - and pick up the money.  Bring it to the gym tonight and you get your cut."

"S'easy, right?" the scrawny man pronounces happily, motioning for Rodney to get up and then following himself.  "You bet your mamma's cookies it is!"


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 7, 2003)

Monday, 12:30pm
Lincoln High School cafeteria, Oak Grove



> *
> Lana stared back at her screen, dejected and noticed Jason admist all her skater buddies. "Oh...hi." Her dark brow creased in confusion. "What are you doing here? Did you need help with honors chem?"
> *




Jason's face turned a shade that could have bettered any stoplight as he looked up from his lunch at Lana with surprise.  "...hi," he replied quietly, still stunned.  "Um...uh...no...well, unless you wanted to study...uh...I was just thinking...um...wondering..."

"Heeeeey, Lana!" a suave, self assured voice interrupted from the other side, completely oblivious to Jason.  "How are ya?" Luke Winters asked as he sat down right next to her.  Luke was a track star, running back on the JV football team, and one of the more well-to-do popular sophmore guys.  A few of the skaters, who hadn't even seemed to notice Jason's presence, looked up at this new intrusion with expressions from shock to outright hate.

"That's a cool computer.  What are you working on?" Luke wondered, smiling at Lana and then trying to peer at the screen.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 7, 2003)

Monday, 12:30pm
Lincoln High School cafeteria, Oak Grove



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *“Hey, Becca . . . girls,” Lorenzo said with his best smile as he arrived at the table.  “There any space for me over here today?”*




Becca looked up with a warm smile, those blue eyes of hers wide and bright.  Sometimes it seemed like they might swallow up the world, especially when their luminance was set off so well by her blue and green cheerleading sweater.  There was a varsity basketball game today after school, and all the varsity cheerleaders were wearing their sweaters and pleated white skirts today.  In fact, it seemed like most of the squad was sitting at this table right now, all with fingernails painted blue or green to match, their hair back in pony tails, and skin perfectly tanned to a light brown shade.

Becca Serra seemed to wear the guise better than most though - somehow it all looked more natural on her.  Wherever she walked through the halls freshmen wilted in admiration and envy.

"Hi 'Zo," she chimed, voice as bright as her eyes but tinged with warm and deep undertones like a fine, aged wine.  A chorus of greetings from her friends sounded around her as she pointed to the seat across from her own.  "Sure.  Have a seat."


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 7, 2003)

Monday, 12:30pm
Lincoln High School cafeteria, Oak Grove



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> *Jon sat talking to the others, trying to come up with a way to get back at that A$$ Turens.  "Man, I wish I could just beat the Sh|thead again, but he's obviously to DENSE to understand that a fist to face means 'f*ck of'."  He glances around the room, his eyes settling on that hacker chick, Lana.. hmm, yeah that could work.. "I think I've got an idea.." He smiled as he watched her working on her computer, a plan forming...*




"Duuuuude, wha's your plan, dude?"  Alex Duardnas was a pretty fun guy to be around, and he was more or less nice to everyone - except for jocks.  Perpetually mellow, he didn't seem to get excited about much beyond heavy metal and the local band scene - indeed he was always wearing a shirt with an obscure band, which today's was 'Dismembered Megarodent' - but making jocks and jerks look dumb was pretty high on his list as well.

"Are you gonna dunk him in the toliet?  I saw that happen to a kid last year and it was friggin hiliarious, dude!"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 7, 2003)

_Monday, 12:30pm
Lincoln High School cafeteria, Oak Grove_

Lana tried not to show her annoyance at  being interrupted in whatever her task might be, and in this case, by some jock who for some reason wanted to talk to her.  Probably to ask about Stacy.  How many times had she always acted as the boys link to Stacy?  Though it had gotten easier ever since Stacy started dating Chris.

"Don't strain yourself, Luke.  You might need those two brain cells someday," Lana replied equally smooth and snapping her laptop closed so he couldn't read her poetry.  "You'll get to see it in the next issue of the _Reflections_, the school literary magazine," she added in case he didn't realize what it was she was referring to.

Before the JV boy could speak, she raised one hand to stop him.  "Wait a sec, I was talking to Jason." Turning her attention to the other boy, those dark eyes met his gaze evenly.  "What were you wondering...?"


----------



## Keia (Feb 7, 2003)

_Monday, 12:30pm
Lincoln High School cafeteria, Oak Grove_

“Outstanding,” Lorenzo said lightly.  He wove his way between the girls seated at both Becca’s table and the table across from her as he made his way to the seat.  Lorenzo nodded and smiled at the girls, called out names when he knew them.   He was sure to say “what’s up?” to Becca’s sister, Julie, and flash a good smile her way. _ No reason to alienate a sibling _ Lorenzo thought.

“So, is everyone set for the game tonight?” Lorenzo asked as he gracefully sat down.  Lorenzo worked lightly on his lunch – he always did – as the main meal at home was dinner, unless his mother was showing a home.  Lorenzo relaxed and rolled in his element, “and, what was with Ms. Stevens this morning – bad weekend, or what?”

He, then, listened to what the girls had to say.  As his mother had taught him, one had to  be truly interested (by really listening, and commenting to let them know you’re listening) in what a person was saying to be able to understand them and be friends with them.  Lorenzo found that almost everyone appreciated that, especially girls.

All the while, without being rude, Lorenzo smiled and almost glowed himself, awash in Becca’s presence, and favored her when she spoke.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 7, 2003)

Monday, 1:15pm
Delano’s Pizza & Pub, South Side

Still looking at Rodney, Joshua bends his neck to make it snap loudly, then he turns back to face Slim, lowering his voice.

"Then tell me Slim, what happens if this Ching doesn't want to give Dozer's money to me? Am I supposed to 'convince' him? And what if he really doesn't have the money?"

Josh takes his coke and drinks it in one gulp.

"I'll do it, pal, but I also need to find a normal job. Doesn't anyone in the quarter owe you or Dozer a favor, and could use a couple strong arms? I've got lots of time during the day."


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 8, 2003)

Monday, 3:41pm
Museum of Natural History, downtown

The Queen of the Nile exhibit was located downstairs – indeed, the museum had imported genuine bricks from an Egyptian tomb and rebuilt it right inside the museum itself.  The top of the tomb rested on the ground level, with a tightly wound staircase descending through its roof into the exhibit below, lit with sconces mocked up to look like torches, complete with oscillators to make the orange light flicker.  

The lower corridor of the mock-tomb emptied out into a maze of darkly lit glass cases and dioramas, filled with artifacts from tools to ceramics to beautiful jewelry.  The centerpiece was certainly the well-preserved mummy of one of the Queens of Ancient Egypt, along with those of her protectors and servants.  Her death mask was intricate gold and turquoise, and unbelievably gorgeous, but it was only half as awing as the revealed face of the mummy herself.  The features were so well defined it felt as if her eyes would pop open any second.

Just as Linh was taking a closer look, a man’s voice called out from somewhere behind her.  Turning, she could see a young asian man approaching from around the next case, his features softened in the dim light but nonetheless his strong jaw was obvious.  Short well-groomed hair and a long, clean-lined trench coat reinforced the intelligent cast of his eyes, and though he seemed somewhat distressed there was an equal amount of friendliness.  The words didn’t seem to make sense though – it was only after he repeated his request that Linh could tell he was speaking Chinese.  That much was easy enough to recognize.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 8, 2003)

Monday, 12:30pm
Lincoln High School cafeteria, Oak Grove



			
				Krizzel said:
			
		

> *"Well, Kelly is going with Bobby, of course," Melissa informed, evoking a round of laughs.  Kelly had been dating Bobby Hicks since early last year.  "I want Andy McConnell to ask me - he looks like Vin Diesel with his shirt off!"  Melissa got a somewhat dazed look on her face, staring off into space as if she was seeing something else entirely.
> 
> "Oooh...skip that, I wanna go with Vin!" Julie Serra laughed.  She was a starting forward on the soccer team and also on the dance committee.  She glanced at the table behind her then leaned in conspiratorially.  "I think Lorenzo Reynolds is gonna ask my sister.  She always gets everything!" Julie complained. *




Stacy laughed with Julie at her comment about Diesel.  The actor was certainly very attractive,  her cheeks pinkened at the thought.  "Lorenzo is certainly handsome, and soo nice to everyone. " she agreed with her teammate.

_I wish I could find someone like that for Lana_  Stacy mused.  "Lets see,  what do we want to do for music, I think a band, what kind though?" she asks her fellow comitee members

She finishes her fruit and places it downin her napkin.  Her eyes stray to her sister across the cafeteria.  She smiles when she sees Lana talking to Luke.  _Thats the ticket girl, keep it up!_  "Hey look, Luke is talking to Lana, do you think he likes her?" she asks her friends.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 8, 2003)

Monday, 2:25pm
South High School, South Side



			
				loxmyth said:
			
		

> *"You know, you should sue his punk ass," he declared idly.  "Isn't that like a federal offense, picking on people in a wheelchar?  You should sue him."  Then he looked forward at the Dynamic Duo and lowered his voice.  "Or you could cake on the facepaint and get all slutted up and hope he calls you up for dinner and a movie."*




"Oh, I _heard_ that, loser."  Brenda turned around with a frown and a disdainful look on the features that were signicantly darker than the pale skin of the rest of her body that was generously exposed even with the cold weather.  Voluptuous red lips pouted out from the sea of bleached blond hair as she stared hatred at Macario.

Faith was as dark as Brenda was pale, and ironically, her face was a shade lighter than the rest of her.  All those cosmetics had to be far more than either girl could afford, but they got them somehow.  "Don't trip, girl.  Freakazoid just wishes he could get some 'a this," she asserted, indicating herself and her friend flamboyantly, "instead of his scrawny, technofied girlfriend."

Roz stared back daggers of her own.  "You think I'm not all there?  Look who's talking - you don't have a face of your own!"


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 8, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Before the JV boy could speak, she raised one hand to stop him.  "Wait a sec, I was talking to Jason." Turning her attention to the other boy, those dark eyes met his gaze evenly.  "What were you wondering...?" *




If it was possible, Jason looked even more uncomfortable and embarrassed, like he wanted to hide behind his lunch.  "Um...just that...well...chemistry notes?" he decided quickly, looking like he was about to break into a sweat.  His glasses were definitely trying to slide off his nose.

Luke touched Lana's hand and pushed it down gently.  "There you go.  Anyway, Lana, do you want to come over for dinner tonight?  I got this killer snowboard over vacation - you'll like it."  Golden brown hair that was stylishly messy sparkled above his cool smile.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

_Monday, 12:30pm
Lincoln High School cafeteria, Oak Grove_

Her brow quirked slightly at Jason.  "Oh...okay."  She sifted through her bookbag and pulled out a disk.  Popping it into her laptop, she pulled up her chemistry notes and transfered a copy to the disk.  Snapping the disk out of her computer, she placed it on the table and slid it over to Jason.  "There you go."

Then she turned her attention to Luke, puzzlement creasing her brow.  "What?  Why are you asking me to look at your snowboard?  Did you want me to test it for you, make sure you got the real deal?"


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 8, 2003)

Monday, 12:30pm
Lincoln High School cafeteria, Oak Grove



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *All the while, without being rude, Lorenzo smiled and almost glowed himself, awash in Becca’s presence, and favored her when she spoke. *




Becca certainly seemed to appreciate the attention, though, she had seemed to this weekend as well, so that wasn't a big surprise.  They all talked for a while, about teachers, other kids, and various things, including tonight's game.  Finally the other girls excused themselves - almost as if on cue, though Lorenzo hadn't noticed any communication between them.

"So..." Becca began, lowering her voice a little bit and pursing her lips as she let the syllable drag.  Cerulean eyes studied Lorenzo's face thoughtfully for a moment before looking away.  "My dad seemed happy after you talked to him.  He did threaten to call my brother home from EU [Evanston University] and send him with me as a chaperone the next time I go out, though."


----------



## garyh (Feb 8, 2003)

_Museum of Natural History, downtown
Monday, 3:41pm_

"I'm sorry, sir," Linh called back in English, "I don't speak Chinese."  Then, in Vietnamese, "Maybe you speak some Vietnamese?"

She then approached him to see if he needed some sort of medical attention - an EMT was never off the clock, not really - or if he was just asking which way the mens' room was.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 8, 2003)

Monday, 1:15pm
Delano’s Pizza & Pub, South Side



			
				Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *"I'll do it, pal, but I also need to find a normal job. Doesn't anyone in the quarter owe you or Dozer a favor, and could use a couple strong arms? I've got lots of time during the day." *




"Oh, don't worry - we know he has it.  Freddie likes to be a little sneaky though, ya know, so don't let him trick you," Slim advised as he fixed his hat and got out his gloves.  "And yeah, lots of people around here owe Dozer.  You do this, and he'll hook you up with somethin' else, ya know?"  Slim turned for the door with Rodney in tow.  "See ya, J-man!"


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 8, 2003)

Monday, 12:30pm
Lincoln High School cafeteria, Oak Grove



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> *She finishes her fruit and places it downin her napkin.  Her eyes stray to her sister across the cafeteria.  She smiles when she sees Lana talking to Luke.  Thats the ticket girl, keep it up!  "Hey look, Luke is talking to Lana, do you think he likes her?" she asks her friends. *




Kelly and a couple of the other girls laughed slightly, while the rest strained to look past Stacy's shoulder at her twin.  "No offense, Stacy," Kelly soothed, "but Lana is kind of, well, a wench.  Especially to the guys.  She acts like she doesn't like them!" the cheerleader asserted, believing it impossible that any girl in her right mind wouldn't be thrilled for Chris Hart or Luke Waverly to just _talk_ to them.  "I'm kind of surprised Luke is even talking to her."


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 8, 2003)

Monday, 12:30pm
Lincoln High School cafeteria, Oak Grove



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Then she turned her attention to Luke, puzzlement creasing her brow.  "What?  Why are you asking me to look at your snowboard?  Did you want me to test it for you, make sure you got the real deal?" *




Jason accepted the disk gratefully, appearing for the most part relieved that he wasn't at the center of attention anymore.  He needn't have worried about Luke, though, who hadn't looked anywhere but at Lana the whole time.

"Yeah, sure," Luke was saying.  "I board a little bit - my dad has a cabin out in Colorado.  I guess that's a little far, but we could go board up in Wisconsin this week."  He gave her a sly look and rested his elbow on the table, supporting his head with his fist.  "I heard you're pretty good - you can show me your moves."


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 8, 2003)

Monday, 3:41pm
Museum of Natural History, downtown



			
				garyh said:
			
		

> *"I'm sorry, sir," Linh called back in English, "I don't speak Chinese."  Then, in Vietnamese, "Maybe you speak some Vietnamese?"
> 
> She then approached him to see if he needed some sort of medical attention - an EMT was never off the clock, not really - or if he was just asking which way the mens' room was. *




The man didn't seem to be hurt, and he frowned at Linh at first, but then his expression turned to a relieved smile.  <Oh, Viet!> he exclaimed in broken Vietnamese.  <I speak this a little.  I'm so glad!  I'm visiting my sister in this city.  She's at school.  She showed me the way to the museum.>

He kept motoring things out, very energetic in his speech and animated in gestures, throwing in Chinese words here and there when he didn't know the equivalent, but Linh could follow, more or less.  <I got lost,> he was saying, grinning sheepishly with embarrassment.  <This museum is very good, but why do they make it so dark?  The only people here speak nothing but English!>


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

_Monday, 12:30pm
Lincoln High School cafeteria, Oak Grove_

Lana arched a dark brow and then glanced at all her skater friends before returning that gaze upon Luke again.  "You want to board, do you?"  A smirk curved the edge of her lips.  "We go boarding every weekend up at the Peak.  Show up and we'll see what you're made of."

That said, Lana returned her attention back to her laptop.


----------



## garyh (Feb 8, 2003)

_Monday, 3:41pm
Museum of Natural History, downtown_

[Viet]"Yeah, for being such a big city, you'd think they'd have some staff with language skills,[/Viet] Linh agreed.  [Viet]"I'm glad you like the museum - I'm pretty imrpessed with it, too.  As for the lighting, I think they're trying to give the feel of an ancient tomb down here.  It's now really _supposed_ to be cheerful."[/Viet]

[Viet]"So, is there anything I can help you with?  My name's Linh by the way,"[/Viet] she introduced herself.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 8, 2003)

Monday, 12:30pm
Lincoln High School cafeteria, Oak Grove


"Thats not very nice," Stacy says looking hurt, her eyes lowerig she lets out a sad sigh.  _She could be nicer to everyone, and less sarcastic, but she is a good person.  I just know it_

"How can you say that?  I know she is a little sarcastic, but she is really sweet when you get to know her." she insisted, sticking up for her twin.  "I'm not surprised that he wants to talk to her, he has good taste." she draws her knees up to her chest putting her arms around them.  "She's my sister, no one is perfect."


----------



## Keia (Feb 8, 2003)

_Monday, 12:30pm
Lincoln High School cafeteria, Oak Grove_ 

"I suppose that would be alright," Lorenzo said, his voice lowered, "assuming he brought a date along as well.  Otherwise, he would look awkward and all alone while we were dancing," Lorenzo said quietly as he glanced around conspiratorially, then continued, "that is, of course, if you would consent to be my date fo the Dance."  Lorenzo waits, heart in his throat for a response.

"I, hope though, that we can get together before then, because I really enjoyed going out with you this weekend."

"Maybe we can get away without a chaperone, if things were solid with your parents.  Perhaps, you and your parents could come over for dinner and I can make sure things are smooth - and, my mom's an excellent cook."


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 8, 2003)

Monday, 12:30pm
Lincoln High School cafeteria, Oak Grove



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Lana arched a dark brow and then glanced at all her skater friends before returning that gaze upon Luke again.  "You want to board, do you?"  A smirk curved the edge of her lips.  "We go boarding every weekend up at the Peak.  Show up and we'll see what you're made of."
> 
> That said, Lana returned her attention back to her laptop. *




"Sounds fun," Luke agreed.  "So how about coming over tonight and giving me some pointers?" he went on, unswerved.

Meanwhile, a few seats over Kate Figaro and Mike Mulkeen were chuckling and talking in whispers, glancing at Lana and Luke now and then.  Kate was the only other girl in the skater crowd, and though she might have looked very girly to some, she was more than willing to throw a punch in anyone's direction if they ticked her off.  Through the resulting detentions she'd gotten to know Mike pretty well, who couldn't seem to keep out of trouble himself despite his ability to smoothly lie and explain with the best of them.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

_ Monday, 12:30pm
Lincoln High School cafeteria, Oak Grove_

"Mike can help you with that.  He's a better teacher than I am.  I tend to get too impatient," Lana murmured, her mind concentrating the last stanza to her poem.  What was Luke up to now?  She didn't trust these JV boys as far as she could spit, and she was pretty good at spitting quite the distance too...probably too much practice in kindergarten.

Then remembering there was another person at their table, Lana added with only a brief glance, "And Kate can help you, too, Jason, if you want to learn how to board.  I haven't got the patience to get instructor certification yet for the Peak."


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 8, 2003)

Monday, 3:41pm
Museum of Natural History, downtown



> *
> [Viet]"So, is there anything I can help you with?  My name's Linh by the way,"[/Viet] she introduced herself. *




<Oh!>  He looked embarrassed, and Linh got a better look at his dark eyes - they seemed like they were black in the dim light, but even so some energy shone through.  <I am Leong Sheng Bo.>  He thought for a second more and grinned sheepishly, extending his hand.  <Bo.>

<Can you show me the way out?> Bo wondered, waving his hand around with the same goofy grin on his face.  <I'm so happy to meet someone who speaks Cantonese or Viet.  And it's a pretty girl like you!>  He almost looked like he might start dancing.  <Do you know where other Chinese and Vietnamese are?  My sister - she is at WCU> Bo explained, speaking the letters uncertainly in english.  <She goes only there, the museum, and the library.  And to stores.  She does not go to Chinese places.>


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 8, 2003)

Monday, 12:30pm
Lincoln High School cafeteria, Oak Grove



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> *"How can you say that?  I know she is a little sarcastic, but she is really sweet when you get to know her." she insisted, sticking up for her twin.  "I'm not surprised that he wants to talk to her, he has good taste." she draws her knees up to her chest putting her arms around them.  "She's my sister, no one is perfect." *




"She's not trying to be mean, Stace," Melissa interjected.  "It's just that, well, Lana is kind of hard to figure out, you know?" she soothed, brown eyes blinking sadly.  "I think she could be a cheerleader too if she wanted."


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 8, 2003)

Monday, 12:30pm
Lincoln High School cafeteria, Oak Grove 



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *"I suppose that would be alright," Lorenzo said, his voice lowered, "assuming he brought a date along as well.  Otherwise, he would look awkward and all alone while we were dancing," Lorenzo said quietly as he glanced around conspiratorially, then continued, "that is, of course, if you would consent to be my date fo the Dance."  Lorenzo waits, heart in his throat for a response.*




Becca's eyes grew wide and her cheeks seemed to color slightly - maybe it was just her makeup, though.  But those blue orbs definitely glistened as she reached across the table to shove Lorenzo's shoulder lightly.  "Of course, silly!" she exclaimed, unable to suppress a giggle.  "So formal!  I like that," she added quietly, folding her hands under her chin as she gazed at him with a bright smile.



> *"I, hope though, that we can get together before then, because I really enjoyed going out with you this weekend."
> 
> "Maybe we can get away without a chaperone, if things were solid with your parents.  Perhaps, you and your parents could come over for dinner and I can make sure things are smooth - and, my mom's an excellent cook." *




"Dinner with the parents," Becca repeated, rolling her eyes.  "I'm sure _yours_ are nice, but maybe we can go out a couple more times before we get to that?  I think we can get away without Bill tagging along.  My dad seemed to like you - or we could just not tell him," she added, eyes narrowing mischievously.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 8, 2003)

Monday, 12:30pm
Lincoln High School cafeteria, Oak Grove



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Then remembering there was another person at their table, Lana added with only a brief glance, "And Kate can help you, too, Jason, if you want to learn how to board.  I haven't got the patience to get instructor certification yet for the Peak." *




Jason, just as his face had finally cooled, went right back into a new blush, though not quite as red as earlier.  

Luke frowned.  "Yeah, but Mike isn't cute like you, Lana," he argued, turning his expression to a smile.  "I think that's worth a little impaitience, don't you?  Besides, I'm pretty good already - I don't think we'll have to take too long with lessons.  Maybe we can just have some fun."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

_Monday, 12:30pm
Lincoln High School cafeteria, Oak Grove_



			
				Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> I don't think we'll have to take too long with lessons.  Maybe we can just have some fun. *




At that remark, warning bells went off in Lana's head and she swiveled immediately to frown at Luke.  She should have known...stupid JV boys...damn Stacy.  Not another one.

"I don't know what..._fun_ you had in mind, Luke Waverly, but I'm not like my sister.  I know how to tell someone to back-the-f#ck-off.  So why don't you go find yourself a perky little cheerleader to satisfy some of that horny teenage lust with.  I'm sure one of them knows what a snowboard is."


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 8, 2003)

Monday, 12:30pm
Lincoln High School cafeteria, Oak Grove



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *"I don't know what...fun you had in mind, Luke Waverly, but I'm not like my sister.  I know how to tell someone to back-the-f#ck-off.  So why don't you go find yourself a perky little cheerleader to satisfy some of that horny teenage lust with.  I'm sure one of them knows what a snowboard is." *




"Oh, that is _it_!"  Luke stood up, trembling with anger, one fist clenched at his side and the other jabbing a finger at Lana.  "Next time you want a date go ask for it yourself!  What do you like?  Girls?!"  Luke backed away, drawing stares from Kate, Mike, and others nearby.  "I hope so!  Cuz no guys in this school want _you_!" he spit before storming off across the lunchroom."


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 8, 2003)

Monday, 12:30pm
Lincoln High School cafeteria, Oak Grove

Stacy nodded sadly at what Melissa said, she knew exactly how difficult her twin was to understand.  It was part of the reason why she loved her soo much.

_She knows whats she wants and doesn't just go along with everyone else, she can put herself first.  That is soo cool, I wish I could be more like her, she just needs to know to tone it down some, thats all.  I love the fact she can say no, she just needs to be able to say yes too.  I just wish I was more like her, and she was more like me._  she reflected.

"I know she can be difficult at times, I really do, its just..."  she shrugs helplessly uable to really express her yriad emotions about her sister.

Her eyes got very wide as Luke jabbed his finger at Lana and yelled stomping away.  _ This can't be good, I wonder what she said to piss him off that much?_



> "Oh, that is it!" Luke stood up, trembling with anger, one fist clenched at his side and the other jabbing a finger at Lana. "Next time you want a date go ask for it yourself! What do you like? Girls?!" Luke backed away, drawing stares from Kate, Mike, and others nearby. "I hope so! Cuz no guys in this school want you!" he spit before storming off across the lunchroom."




"Oh dear," she murmurs sadly.  Stacy excuses herself from her friends and hurries over to her sister her face wearing a very concerned expression.  "I'm so sorry honey, are you ok?" she moves closer to her sister, obviously intending to hug her and comfort her.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

_Monday, 12:30pm
Lincoln High School cafeteria, Oak Grove_



> _Originally posted by Shalimar _*
> "I'm so sorry honey, are you ok?" she moves closer to her sister, obviously intending to ug her and comfort her. *




_That was it._

"Stacy, your pity party, not appreciated right now."  

Lana gathered up her things, having had enough of the whole lunchroom staring at her and feeling humiliated, not because Luke had said that...who cared about that prick...but that he had said that in front of Lorenzo.

Throwing her bag over her shoulder, Lana exited the lunchroom to find a quieter place to work, a place where she could escape from all those eyes staring at her, judging her, and one pair in particular probably agreeing with the prick.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 8, 2003)

Monday, 12:30pm
Lincoln High School cafeteria, Oak Grove



> "Stacy, your pity party, not appreciated right now."




"I'm sorry," Stacy apologized for the second time, this time for the first apology.  She reaches out for her sister's retreating back futiley.  Sighing, not relly knowing what to do she sinks down into her sister's seat.

She looks at her sister's friends blinking back tears at her sisters behavior.  "What happened?" she asks quietly.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 8, 2003)

Monday, 12:30pm
Lincoln High School cafeteria, Oak Grove

For Stacy's information, Luke says "Tell Chris _he_ can take her out!" as he passes her, but he doesn't leave a chance to respond.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> *She looks at her sister's friends blinking back tears at her sisters behavior.  "What happened?" she asks quietly. *




Kate leaned towards Stacy and spoke up while Jason gathered his things to leave.  "That jerkwad tried to hit on her.  Stupid prick.  Those guys are too dumb for Lana."


----------



## Keia (Feb 8, 2003)

_Monday, 12:30pm
Lincoln High School cafeteria, Oak Grove_

Lorenzo suddenly feels that he can breathe again after Becca's answer.  He leans forward and puts his hands out on the table - close to Becca's but not touching, letting her make the decision.  

"Yeah, the parents thing was too early I thought, too.  But, I was ready to try it, if necessary, just for the chance to go out with you again," Lorenzo explained.

"If there's too much fuss, we could double date.  I'm sure that there's someone you could think of to double with, if we need to . . ." Lorenzo paused as Luke stormed through the cafeteria, snapping Lorenzo out of Becca's world, briefly.

" . . . but probably not with Luke." Lorenzo said with a smile.  He looked over his shoulder to see what the commotion was about he vaguely remembered hearing while talking with Becca.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 8, 2003)

Monday, 12:30pm
Lincoln High School cafeteria, Oak Grove



> For Stacy's information, Luke says "Tell Chris he can take her out!" as he passes her, but he doesn't leave a chance to respond.




_Oh, no, what have I done?  She is going to hate Chris for this, and its all my fault.  If I hadn't asked....  I need to tell her its all my fault, and not his, she dislikes him enough as it is._



> Kate leaned towards Stacy and spoke up while Jason gathered his things to leave. "That jerkwad tried to hit on her. Stupid prick. Those guys are too dumb for Lana."




Stacy dabs at her eye sorrowfully.  "That wasn't very nice kate."  she says half-heartedly.  "I'm sure they aren't all stupid.  I'm really sorry for all this." she apologizes on Lana's behalf.  Noticing Jason leaving she feels guilty about causing the scene that made him leave. so she puts her hand on his shoulder to stop him from going.  "You don't have to leave if you don't want to.  If you want you can even eat with us at or table, I'm sure there is room."  she says giving him  friendly smile.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 8, 2003)

Monday, 12:30pm
Lincoln High School cafeteria, Oak Grove



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *" . . . but probably not with Luke." Lorenzo said with a smile.  He looked over his shoulder to see what the commotion was about he vaguely remembered hearing while talking with Becca. *




"Definitely," Becca agreed, peering around Lorenzo to see what was going on as well.  They could see Stacy go over to her sister's table, and then Lana got up and left a moment later.

"Anyway," Becca went on, "we'll just have to figure it out when you ask me somewhere else," she decided, raising a delicately shaped auburn brow in an unvoiced question.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 8, 2003)

Monday, 12:30pm
Lincoln High School cafeteria, Oak Grove

Kate shrugged.  "It's not your fault Luke can't handle rejection," she pointed out before turning back to her lunch.

Jason, meanwhile, was pushing the limits of the shades the human body could naturally assume.  He looked about ready to fall right out of his own skin at the notion of sitting at Stacy's table.  "...ummmm...no, that's okay...I'm done...uh...I need to go get my book," he explained nervously, trying to get away without falling, dropping something, or knocking into someone.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

_Monday, 12:30pm
Lincoln High School Hallway, Oak Grove_

_I'm a hazard to myself_

Lana walked along the hallway, stopping only briefly to stuff her books into her locker before heading off to the music room.  It always made her feel better to practice guitar or violin when she was upset, and how much more could she be upset now after that lunch debacle.

_Don't let me get me_

At least during lunch the music room would be relatively empty, and it had a great window seat where she could sit and be gloomy for a while longer yet before rejoining society.

_I'm my own worst enemy_


----------



## Keia (Feb 8, 2003)

_Monday, 12:30pm
Lincoln High School Cafeteria, Oak Grove_

Lorenzo, never needing to get hit with a pile of bricks more than once a few seconds, follows through with the implied question (only with voice this time).

"Soooo, I know you'll be at the game after school," Lorenzo said looking at appreciably at her outfit.  "What are you doing after that?  I'll most likely be at the game - have to show support for the team and their beautiful cheerleaders."

"Perhaps when you're done with the game we could sneak away for a late bite to eat and get you home, none the wiser?"  Lorenzo asked with a smile.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 8, 2003)

Monday, 12:30pm
Lincoln High School cafeteria, Oak Grove



> Jason, meanwhile, was pushing the limits of the shades the human body could naturally assume. He looked about ready to fall right out of his own skin at the notion of sitting at Stacy's table. "...ummmm...no, that's okay...I'm done...uh...I need to go get my book," he explained nervously, trying to get away without falling, dropping something, or knocking into someone.




"Oh, ok, are you sure you don't want to?  You guys too Mike, Kate, feel free to join us.  Do you want to all sit with us tomorrow?  I would really like it."  The newest cheer-girl says.

"Well, I'll see you guys later.  I think I need to talk to someone.  Byebye."  she says waving before going back to join her friends at the popular table.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 8, 2003)

Monday, 12:30pm
Lincoln High School Cafeteria, Oak Grove



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *"Perhaps when you're done with the game we could sneak away for a late bite to eat and get you home, none the wiser?"  Lorenzo asked with a smile. *




"Hmm...I don't know," Becca teased with a smile.  "You're sweet, and it sounds nice, but..."  She tapped her pink lips, tinged with a hint of glitter, thoughtfully.  "Where would you take me?"


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 8, 2003)

Monday, 12:30pm
Lincoln High School cafeteria, Oak Grove



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> *"Well, I'll see you guys later.  I think I need to talk to someone.  Byebye."  she says waving before going back to join her friends at the popular table. *




"Are you okay, Stace?" Julie wondered with concern as Stacy returned to the table.

"Yeah, is everything okay?" Melissa added, an unhappy look on her face.  "Luke is really harsh.  I heard he slapped Lindsey Harrington on their date last week," she added in a very hushed tone, glancing at the other girls for any confirmation, and receiving a handful of nods.


----------



## Keia (Feb 8, 2003)

Monday, 12:30pm
Lincoln High School cafeteria, Oak Grove

"A girl needs some surprises in her life, don't ya think?" Lorenzo said with a sly wink. "Like I said, I'll be at the game. You can let me know then, if you're uncertain now."

Lorenzo will listen to Becca for a few minutes more then start gathering his lunch up and cleaning the area.  "I'd better go see if there's been a tragedy, elsewhere, before the final classes.  See you tonite, then?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

*Lingering Daydreams, Part 1*

_Monday, 12:30pm
Lincoln High School Music Room, Oak Grove_

Lana walked inside, dropping her bookbag on the window seat.  Her finger was about to switch on the light, but then she decided that she liked the semi-darkness with only the faint light of a winter's day to light the room.  Walking over to the case where the instruments were kept, she pulled out a guitar, the one she'd been using to practice lately in preparation for asking her parents to buy her one of her own.

Carrying it over to the window seat, she sat down, plucking at the strings gently, letting her soft voice echo in the empty room.

_This is the place where I sit
This is the part where
I love you too much_

Her fingers danced over the instrument.  Her mind remembering how he looked sitting there at the table, laughing, smiling.

_Is this as hard as it gets?_

Her eyes closed tightly remembering Luke's words and imagining what it must be like for Lorenzo Reynolds to hear them. Cuz no guys in this school want you, he had said...and how right was he to say that?  Who would want a shadow when they could have a star?

_'Cause I'm getting tired
Of pretending I'm tough_

The window pane felt like ice against her cheek, but she preferred the chill.  It reminded her that she was still alive, and she loved to be alive.  She truly did.  And she loved the way she was, she wouldn't give it up to be one of those cheerleaders, those people sitting at the table...but if it meant he would finally see her...

_I'm here if you want me
I'm yours, you can hold me_

Would he care?  If only he would look at her the way he looked at Becca.  If only she were Becca, but she wasn't.  And she never could be Becca or Stacy.

_I'm empty and taken and
Tumbling and breakin'_

She was the invisible twin, watching him from afar.

_'Cause you don't see me_

Watching him laugh, that wonderful deep laugh that made her smile inside.  Laughing and never knowing what effect it had on her, never realizing that someone else was there, sharing a bit of his life with her.

_And you don't need me
And you don't love me_

Or knowing that he shared such a large part of her own life.

_The way I wish you would_

Closing her eyes tightly, she sighed.

_The way I know you could_


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 8, 2003)

Monday, 12:42pm
Lincoln High School Music Room, Oak Grove

A creaking at the door interrupted Lana's isolation.  Jason Rayleigh was standing over there, books in his arms, and had apparently leaned too hard against the door.  "Oh!  Uh...I'm sorry...I didn't want to interrupt you...I mean...yeah..."


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 8, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *"A girl needs some surprises in her life, don't ya think?" Lorenzo said with a sly wink. "Like I said, I'll be at the game. You can let me know then, if you're uncertain now."
> 
> Lorenzo will listen to Becca for a few minutes more then start gathering his lunch up and cleaning the area.  "I'd better go see if there's been a tragedy, elsewhere, before the final classes.  See you tonite, then?" *




"A suprise?"  Becca gave him another thoughtful look while the warm oceans of her eyes seemed to swirl in circles.  "I like suprises - especially if they come wrapped in bows!  Alright," she agreed, "I'll see you tonight.  Bye 'Zo!"

_Where does Lorenzo want to go to now?_


----------



## Keia (Feb 8, 2003)

Monday, 12:30pm
Lincoln High School cafeteria, Oak Grove

_Bows?!? Ahhh, as in a gift.  Hmmm . . . not yet._ Lorenzo thinks as he gives a warm smile and nods goodbye to Becca.  Being male, his thoughts drift to Becca in just a bow. _ Hmmm, possibilities. . . _ 'Zo shakes the image out of his head and reflects on the conversation, _Wonder if she's playing me? It'll be fun finding out._

Lorenzo will make the rounds of the cafeteria, catching up on the gossip - helping others out where he can.  He'll stop and talk with some of his friends (boys and girls), find out what they know about him and Becca or about Becca in general.  Lorenzo is just gonna work the grapevine and find out what shakes out.

Otherwise, 'Zo finishes classes, hangs a little bit after school then heads home for dinner before coming back for the game (assuming there's time between).


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 8, 2003)

_Monday, 12:42pm
Lincoln High School Music Room, Oak Grove_



> _Originally posted by Krizzel _*
> A creaking at the door interrupted Lana's isolation.  Jason Rayleigh was standing over there, books in his arms, and had apparently leaned too hard against the door.  "Oh!  Uh...I'm sorry...I didn't want to interrupt you...I mean...yeah..." *




Lana had definitely been startled, but she quickly got over that.  Her head half-turned, the loose locks of her black-red hair over one dark eye, the other one gazed curiously at Jason's entrance.  The light was dim though, and she wasn't sure what he was doing exactly there in the shadow of the door.

"It's alright.  Did you need something else, Jason?"  She asked him, running her fingers lazily over the guitar strings.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 8, 2003)

Monday, 12:30pm
Lincoln High School cafeteria, Oak Grove



> *"Are you okay, Stace?" Julie wondered with concern as Stacy returned to the table.
> 
> "Yeah, is everything okay?" Melissa added, an unhappy look on her face.  "Luke is really harsh.  I heard he slapped Lindsey Harrington on their date last week," she added in a very hushed tone, glancing at the other girls for any confirmation, and receiving a handful of nods. *




"I uh...yea, I geuss I'm ok." she shrugs helplessy looking at her feet.  "Its just that that was all my fault.  I mean I asked Chris this morning if he knew anyone that was interested in Lana.  I just thought she would be happier if she had a guy like Chris, I mean, I'm happy.  I just didn't think about it."  She says unhappily.

"Chris only asked him to do it for me, and know she is going to get even madder at him.  I can't belive he would ask Luke, I mean I am sure Luke is nice, but he had to have known what happened ight?  Maybe he just forgot?"  she said hopefully, not wanting to attribute it to him doing it on purpose.

"Should we go talk to the cheerleading coach now?  About me joining."  The asian beauty asked Melissa and Kelly not wanting to wallow in the subject and make everyone else feel bad for her and Lana.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 8, 2003)

Monday, 12:40pm
Lincoln High School cafeteria, Oak Grove

"Already taken care of," Melissa informed, brightening.  She opened up a folder and took out a piece of paper, sliding it over to Stacy.  "You just need to have your parents sign the permission slip.  You already paid the activity fee for soccer, right?  So you don't need to do that again."  The pale, dark haired captain of the squad nodded to herself.

"There's a practice tomorrow after school - mostly every tuesday and thursday.  Everybody is coming over to my house this weekend, too, if you want to come, and we can help you through the basics," Melissa added with a perfectly formed smile.

Meanwhile Eric Bennet walked into the cafeteria, carrying a large portfolio under his arm.  Eric was another one of those few people who had friends among many circles - and enemies, too - and for the most part he seemed not to care about the social agenda.  In some people's eyes that made him cool, in others not so much.

Certainly most of the girls didn't seem to mind, though.  His black hair, pulled back into a ponytail aside from a stray lock that framed his face, and his shadowed eyes were maturing to give him a darkly handsome look, and he was pretty fit too, though he didn't play on any of the school's teams.  A quick wit and a talent for art certainly couldn't hurt, either.

Glancing around, Eric nodded to Stacy and walked over, weaving his way between the tables.  "Hey Stacy.  What's up?" he greeted, friendliness hidden among the depths of his shadowed gaze.  "Do you want to get together to work on that history project tonight?  I'm trying not to procrastinate _too_ much this time," he added with a laugh.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 9, 2003)

Monday, 12:42pm
Lincoln High School Music Room, Oak Grove



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *"It's alright.  Did you need something else, Jason?"  She asked him, running her fingers lazily over the guitar strings. *




"Uh...no...well..." he tried to begin, walking over slowly.  "I just wanted to say I hate that guy.  He's a jerk," Jason explained, saying it like a curse.  "And he's wrong, too...yeah..."  He nodded and shifted from one foot to the other.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 9, 2003)

_Monday, 12:42pm
Lincoln High School Music Room, Oak Grove_



> _Originally posted by Krizzel _*
> "Uh...no...well..." he tried to begin, walking over slowly.  "I just wanted to say I hate that guy.  He's a jerk," Jason explained, saying it like a curse.  "And he's wrong, too...yeah..."  He nodded and shifted from one foot to the other. *




Lana chuckled.  "Well, I think the whole school knows that.  Besides, Luke Waverly certainly isn't worth another thought so don't worry about it.  But...um...thanks."  She smiled at him, before turning back to guitar, coaxing another few notes out its worn strings.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 9, 2003)

Monday, 12:42pm
Lincoln High School Music Room, Oak Grove

"Yeah..."  Jason smiled back slightly.  "You're welcome, Lana...uh...see you tomorrow, in chemistry," he added, backing away carefully and giving her a little wave.  He was a bit startled when he bumped into a big bass drum, and almost dropped all his books.  Thankfully Jason succeeded in holding everything except for a couple of papers, juggling the books clumsily in his hands.  "Oops!  Sorry..."  He bent down to snatch them up hastily and then almost seemed like he was about to sprint to the door, lest anything else happen, but somehow contained himself to a walk.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 9, 2003)

Monday, 12:40pm
Lincoln High School cafeteria, Oak Grove

Stacy puts on a smile for Melissa and the others as she accepts the permission slip, starting to feel like they had set her up, but not really caring.  "That was so thoughtful, thinks 'lissa, thats very thoughtful of you.  I'll get daddy to sign it tonight, he is going to be so proud."  She says positively beaming  at the prospect, cheer replacing her earlier sadness.

"It might be a little tough with soccer practice, but I'll do my best I promise.  I would love to come over this weekend, but uh, me and Chris, we have been together for an entire year and uh... but thats just Saturday night, If its really important... I can talk to Chris."  She looks really torn about what to do.  _ love Chris, but they're all my friends and going out of their way for me, I shouldn't just say no._  she thinks to herself.  "Maybe I can come over earlier and you can help me get ready?" She asks hopefully.

Its then that she notices Eric and waves to him as he comes over.  "Hi Eric, its good to see you whats going on?  Well, I am joining the Cheerleaders, isn't that great?" she asks grinning and playing with her necklace.

"Ah... sure, we can get together tonight for the project I geuss.  I'm glad that you aren't going to be procrastinating, thats never good.  I promised some people I would go to the game tonight, come with us, an we can go somewhere afterwards to work."  she says her smile starting to falter, she had wanted to be with Chris after the game.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 9, 2003)

Monday,_ 12:42pm
Lincoln High School Music Room, Oak Grove_

"Bye, Jason!" Lana  calls out before returning to her guitar.

OOC: Lana is pretty much done for the day unless Jon accosts her for whatever plan he's got going.  She'll go to classes, hang out with her skater buddies, do the extracurricular stuff she normally does...the guitar class afterschool with her music teacher, whatever.  Hang out with Kate and Mike.


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 9, 2003)

_Monday, 2:25pm
South High School, South Side_

In Macario's mind, he always had it planned out.  He'd say something charming and witty, and whether people liked him or not, at the end of the day they would have to admit a certain amount of respect for him.  And that's all he could ask for at this point, all he wanted.  To be seen as something more than a geek.  Even though the heavy application of makeup was gross, the Duo _were_ girls, and he really needed all the friends he could get.

But them overhearing caught him off guard, and their words stung, so when he opened up his mouth, it was to spit vitriol.



			
				Krizzel said:
			
		

> "Don't trip, girl.  Freakazoid just wishes he could get some 'a this," she asserted, indicating herself and her friend flamboyantly, "instead of his scrawny, technofied girlfriend."
> [/B]




"Biyatch please," he threw back with a laugh that didn't reach his too-large eyes.  "Get some 'a that?  The two of you look like a pair of raccoons.  But I guess if I looked as bad as you two do, I'd hide my face behind mask too."

He glared at them, a crooked, ironic smile on his face hiding the fact that he was angry - and scared.  He tended to avoid arguments if he could, and in fact avoid the possibility of anyone even noticing him.  His anger had gotten the better of him, again.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 9, 2003)

_Monday, 12:40pm
Lincoln High School cafeteria, Oak Grove
_

Jon chuckles and turns to his friend "Oh but that would be spoiling the surprise, wouldn't it?  Tell ya what, when I get it set up you guys'll be the second to know.. After me, of course."  He smiles and finishes his lunch, rolling his apple to someone else at the table who wants it, and trying to score some chocolate pudding off someone as he chats a little to them, but keeps avoiding telling them his plan as he tries to work out the details in his head.

OOC: don't wory Kit, I won't acost Lana... yet. hehe.

Kriz - I'm done for the lunch unless something else happens to me.


----------



## garyh (Feb 10, 2003)

Monday, 3:41pm
Museum of Natural History, downtown

<Pleased to met you, Bo.  Sure, I'll lead you out>, Linh replied.  <I do know about a Windy City Vietnamese association, but I've never been.  I can also try to point you in the direction of WCU.>


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 10, 2003)

Monday, 1:16pm
Delano’s Pizza & Pub, South Side

Joshua slowly finishes his sandwich, thinking.
_There we go again. I just hope it'll be all so easy as Slim thinks it is. I just hope it'll be the last time._
He squeezes the coke can with his big hand, and throws it in the bin, then he nods goodbye to Delano and go back home

Monday, 1:36pm
Taylor apartment, South Side

Josh stops at the Jones apartment to thank Mrs. Jones and ask her if everything was ok. Again, he asks her if he can do anything for her, then goes upstairs to prepare his granny's lunch. After he has changed her and put her to bed with a kiss, he watches a bit of sports on the TV. At nearly three o'clock he goes out, leaving the TV on should his grandmother wake up before he's back, and goes to the laundry.

Monday, 3:38pm
Ching's Laundry, South Side

Josh stays for a while at the other side of the street, looking at the laundry for anything strange and waiting for a moment no customer is in, then he crosses the street, enters the laundry and turns the sign on 'CLOSED'.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 11, 2003)

Monday, afternoon
Lincoln High, Oak Grove

The afternoon roundup:

*Lorenzo*:

‘Zo hears the following during his grapevine shaking…

[*]Becca: “Dude, she’s _hot_!” “She used to date David Waverly before he left for college” “She’s acing English” “Her favorite color is purple”
[*]Lorenzo and Becca: “Hey, I heard you guys went out” “Do you like her, man?” “I wish I was you, dude!”
[*]Luke (most of the talk is about him at the moment): “What a jerk!” “He’s okay – he caught the winning pass last week!” “How could that girl diss him like that?” “He’s cute” “He took Lindsey Harrington into the city last week – she’s so lucky!” “Man, he gets _all_ the girls!  A different one each week!”
[*]Lana and Stacy: “I wish I was more like her” “She’s just trying to help her sister out” “Duuuude! Twin hotties!” “What a wench!”

After that the rest of school is more or less uneventful, then home for a quick dinner (before his parents get home), and then back to school for the game.

-----

*Stacy*:

“Cheerleading, huh?” Eric wondered with a laugh and a sparkle of his dark eyes.  It sounded like he was laughing both at her and with her at the same time.  “That’s cool,” he went on with a smile.  “And yeah, I’ll meet you at the game.  Later.”

The cheerleaders agree to Stacy’s idea – in fact Melissa says it’s great.  She ‘totally’ understands about Chris.  Stacy doesn’t see Lana for the rest of the day until their dad comes to pick them and Chris up, but Lana goes home with Kate instead to have dinner at her house.  Stacy and Chris ride home with Mr. DuPries, and she easily gets her dad to sign the permission slip (he seems quite proud).  Chris invites her over to his house to ‘work on homework’ until it’s time for Mr. DuPries to drive them to the game.

-----

*Lana*:

Luke Waverly glares at Lana all through history class, but nothing else happens besides some giggling among some of the other kids (but at who she’s not sure).  After getting the okay from Mr. DuPries she goes home with Kate, eating dinner with her and her family.  They spend some time playing Tony Hawk and messing around on the internet before heading back to school for the game (Kate has a crush on one of the varsity basketball players and never misses a game).  Her house is within walking distance of the school, and Mr. DuPries is going to give her a ride home when he picks up Lana and Stacy.

-----

*Jonathon*:

Jonathon has to stay after school for detention, and his parents are *not* pleased at the interruption of The Schedule.  They threaten to ground him if he gets in trouble again, but otherwise he manages to survive unscathed.

Is Jonathon going to go to the basketball game at school?  There’s also the Grizzlies game in the city – there are still seats left since it’s so cold and most people don’t want to go outside.  Or perhaps something else entirely?

-----

*OOC*:  _I'll post the game soon, so no need to respond unless you want to do something specific beforehand._


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 11, 2003)

Stacy's preperations
Oak Grove, Hart Home

Stacy will spend all but the last half hour before the game making out with Chris, hugging, lap-sitting, the usual puppy love kind of thing.  If Chris tries to go further she will tell him she has to get ready for the game, and start preparing.

She puts on a shirt, and another skirt identical to Chris's favorite except that both are in the school colors.  she pulls back her hair into a pony tail with ribbons also in the school colors.  She re-applies her cherry lip balm.  She applies some pink and red heart stickers to her cheeks in honor of the season (Usually temporary tatoos of the school mascot).  On top of that she applies some glitter.

OOC:  Thats really it, she'll spend as much time as possible with Chris, and even on the way to the game she will lean her head on his shoulder.  feel free to fast forward her there.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 11, 2003)

Monday, 3:46pm
Museum of Natural History, downtown

<Oh, I know how to get back> Bo informed, then stopped to consider.  <I think,> he clarified, grinning sheepishly.  <Maybe you _can_ show me,> he decided finally, swaying from one side to the other before waving for Linh to lead the way.  

<And your association sounds interesting – would you like to go together?> Bo wondered as Linh led him back into the ‘tomb’ and to the stairs.  <I am here for another two weeks, and I have so much time when my sister is at school.  I should invite you over for tea, too!  You are so nice—>

Without the slightest of warnings the world seemed to stop.  The floor leaped and all at once Linh found herself laying on the ground, weighed down by the very air itself.  There was a brief glimpse of Bo a few feet away, leaning against the wall with blood on his forehead as he tried to push himself up, and then it was all replaced by a blinding flash of light.  

Immediately the light faded to darkness, so fast Linh couldn’t have been sure that she saw anything.  Then there was pounding all about her, smashing into her body like a hundred baseball bats until she couldn’t breath, couldn’t think…

…

It was some time before Linh woke –if indeed she had slept at all, it being hard to tell when everything was dark even with her eyes open.  There was a heavy weight all about her, but still some space somewhere, to the side and in front of her.  Breathing, while difficult, was not impossible, and the sound of her own breath felt loud in her ears, amid the softer faraway sounds of creaking and shifting brick.  Those were the only sounds she could remember hearing since Bo’s voice…

*OOC*: _Linh takes 5 lethal damage and is disabled (only one action per round (move or standard)._


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 11, 2003)

Monday, 2:25pm
South High School, South Side



			
				loxmyth said:
			
		

> *"Biyatch please," he threw back with a laugh that didn't reach his too-large eyes.  "Get some 'a that?  The two of you look like a pair of raccoons.  But I guess if I looked as bad as you two do, I'd hide my face behind mask too."
> 
> He glared at them, a crooked, ironic smile on his face hiding the fact that he was angry - and scared.  He tended to avoid arguments if he could, and in fact avoid the possibility of anyone even noticing him.  His anger had gotten the better of him, again. *




"Whatever, Dandruff Boy," Brenda dismissed with a shake of her head as she turned back around.

Faith followed suit, but she raised her hand as well.  "Mr. Morgan!" she complained, not waiting to be called on.  "Macario farted again!  It _smells_!"  

Most of the class erupted into laughter while Mr. Morgan just looked up from his desk with a frown.  "Quiet down, people," he said with boredom, completely ineffectual.  If the low pay hadn't made him apathetic, then the troubled, disobedient kids had.  "Keep it to yourself Faith," he instructed before going back to grading quizzes.


----------



## garyh (Feb 11, 2003)

_Monday, 3:46pm
Museum of Natural History, downtown_

"Bo!" Linh called out quietly.  "<Are you there, Bo?  Are you okay?>"  _Was that an earthquake?  Here in Windy City?_ Linh though to herself.  _If not, what was it?_

_OOC:  Linh will try to determine the extent of the her injuries.  After that, she will feel her way around in the darkness and look for Bo if he does not respond and, in any case, a way out._


----------



## Jemal (Feb 11, 2003)

Jonathon will go to the basketball game, to see if anyone he knows is there.


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 11, 2003)

_Monday, 2:26pm
South High School, South Side_

Macario held his peace this time, even though he could hear the blood pounding in his ears.  This time, embarassment won out over the need to lash out.  Narrowed eyes glared daggers at the girls as he waited for class to come to a close.

As soon as it was over, he strode quickly from the room.  In a few minutes he was off the school property and on his way to the local public library.  Easiest way to drown his sorrows and anger was to find himself nose-deep in some book or another.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 12, 2003)

Monday, 3:45pm
Ching's Laundry, South Side



			
				Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *Josh stays for a while at the other side of the street, looking at the laundry for anything strange and waiting for a moment no customer is in, then he crosses the street, enters the laundry and turns the sign on 'CLOSED'. *




The laundromat was skinny and cramped, extending a fair distance back with large washers lining one side and dryers lining the other.  Along the back wall was a change machine, and a counter behind which was a shelf full of detergents and other laundry supplies, along with a small cooler of drinks and a rack of snacks.  

Sitting up on top of the counter with her back resting against the cash register was a lanky girl, one leg dangling off and swinging to and fro.  Long strands of unbound raven hair hung down, hiding the face that was buried in an old, tattered novel.  A messy pile of other books rested at then end of the counter beyond her other foot.

At the sound of jingling entry bells as the door closed, she glanced up to see Joshua flip the sign around.  A thin jaw dropped open between her wayward locks, and she jumped forward off the counter and started towards Joshua in a flurry of sticklike arms and legs.  "Hey!  What are you _doing_?!  You can't do that!"


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 12, 2003)

Monday, 5:30pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove

It was getting dark by the time the game started.  The teams and cheerleaders had been there since after school, of course, but everyone else had arrived within the last half hour.  

The gym itself was huge, easily big enough to fit three basketball courts, though the central one was obviously The court.  Instead of black lines it was painted in the school’s green and blue, and featured expensive backboards and scoreboards much like those of the NBA.  All the players were out on the court now, waiting for the toss of the ball to start the game.

Lorenzo sat on the first row of bleachers on the home team side, just behind the cheerleaders’ area.  Becca was out in front with the squad, jumping and kicking high with her long athletic legs, trying to spur the team on to a good start.

A few rows behind and above Lana and Kate sat together, watching the waiting players on the court below.  Or, at least Kate was.  Off to the side Luke Waverly was giving them dirty looks from where he was seated with some of his friends.

Down in front, not too far from Lorenzo, Stacy and Chris were sitting with Becca’s sister Julie.  The young quarterback was nonchalantly sneaking his arm around Stacy’s shoulders while she and Julie talked about the upcoming spring soccer season.

There were some rumors floating through the crowd about the museum downtown.  “Did you hear something happened?”  “No…to the Natural History Museum?”  “The boiler blew up.”  “The building collapsed.”  “A plane crashed into the building.”  No one seemed to know for sure – no details had yet been forthcoming.  It didn’t seem to dampen spirits too much, though – nothing bad ever happened in Oak Grove.

Finally the ref tossed the ball up in the air and the game was on, with Oak Grove taking the first possession and scoring a quick basket on West High.  The crowd cheered and Becca’s squad shook their pom-poms, just as Jonathon walked in and glanced around.

*OOC*: _Feel free to move around to new seats as you like – I just wanted to start you off somewhere.  If you’re looking for someone other than those listed ask me first please._


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 12, 2003)

_Monday, 5:30pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove_

Lana sighed, half watching the game and the other half trying not to be too obvious at watching Lorenzo.  And of course the only thing he seemed to be watching is Becca bouncing around in her cute little cheerleading outfit.

_Cause you don't see me_

If two eyeholes could burn in her skin, she was sure Luke would have done so by now.  All day he had been giving her the most unpleasent of looks, but Lana hadn't risen to the jibe.  In fact, she had steadfastedly pretended that he didn't exist.  Soon he would grow tired of it and forget she existed, she hoped.

_And you don't need me_

Glancing over at her friend, she shook her head slightly, the loose strands of her usual updo brushing her cheekbones.  Kate had just discovered make up...although the only thing she could get Lana to wear was that pink lipgloss.  Even that felt a little weird compared to her usual lipbalm.  She was afraid to even touch her face in case that stuff got all over her hand.

_And you don't love me_

Like Lorenzo would notice her even if she ran naked down the hallway.  He'd be too busy staring at the perfect Becca to notice some lowly sophomore.

_The way I wish you would_

"So which one is he?" Lana asked Kate, trying to pick out her crush in the sea of uniforms on court.


----------



## Keia (Feb 12, 2003)

Monday, 5:30pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove

Lorenzo had arrived 30 minutes early to the gymnasium, parked the car by where the cheerleaders exit, and found a good seat in the front row.  Most of the time before tip off was spent giving advice, answering questions, and talking with friend and classmates.

“Sorry to break this to you, Dan, but Karen isn’t interested in you.  Maybe you should talk to Susan.” . . . “Yeah, last night’s episode of Firefly was awesome, can’t believe they brought it back either.” . . . “Go with Grizzles by 9 tonite , they should cover.” . . . “I agree, the latest Ge-Force just isn’t there, but with some tweaking it should be alright.”  . . . “No, I hadn’t heard about the Museum, what happened?” . . . “No, that’s just an urban myth” . . . etc.

Lorenzo talked with the team when they arrived on court, giving encouragement, talking smack, and cracking jokes to keep them at ease.  The coach had a few words for him, mostly wanting him to join the team, but Lorenzo side-stepped the issue with some fast-talk about class work and life at home.

Lorenzo talked with all the cheerleaders easily and equally, but his eyes kept special attention on Becca until the game was well underway.  Lorenzo knew that Becca was busy and concentrating on the game.  He gave her a look and a motion with his head, mouthing  that he was going to wander a bit.  Then, Lorenzo looked around the crowd for someone to hang with or for someone who looked troubled that he could help out.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 12, 2003)

Monday, 5:30pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove

Stacy sat as close to the cheerleaders and the front row as she could, wanting to be around the action and inspire the team with her spirit.  As Chris puts his arm around her shoulder she moves closer so that there bodies formed a line, as she snuggled her head in against his chest.  Despite the mussing, her stickers and glitter, which she had so expertly applied, remained in place and unscathed.  Her left arm snaked its way across his lower back ending up on his waist.

"So what do you think?" she whispers to him, "about me being a cheerleader I mean?  And why did you Set Lana up with Luke, I am sure you heard what happened."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 13, 2003)

Monday, 3:45pm
Ching's Laundry, South Side



			
				Krizzel said:
			
		

> *"Hey!  What are you doing?!  You can't do that!" *




"It'll better stay that way until I talk with Freddie. I don't want anybody to get hurt." Joshua says, trying to seem threatening, enough, even if he couldn't force himself to even touch the girl.
"Take me to him. He has to give me something."


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 13, 2003)

Monday, ?:??pm
Museum of Natural History, downtown



			
				garyh said:
			
		

> *"Bo!" Linh called out quietly.  "<Are you there, Bo?  Are you okay?>"  Was that an earthquake?  Here in Windy City? Linh though to herself.  If not, what was it?
> 
> OOC:  Linh will try to determine the extent of the her injuries.  After that, she will feel her way around in the darkness and look for Bo if he does not respond and, in any case, a way out. *




There was no answer beyond the occasional creek of masonry or steel.  Though she was in exquisite pain, Linh could tell that her injuries weren't immediately threatening.  Definitely some cracked ribs, but hopefully nothing worse.  Her legs were trapped under some rubble at the moment, though, which made evaluating their condition difficult.  Training also told her that any strenuous movements would risk aggravating the injuries she _did_ have.

In front of her there was some space, along the base of the wall, which felt like it was still somewhat intact.  There didn't seem to be any sign of Bo - wait.  There was a finger, and another, but they were wet, slick with something.  Linh couldn't reach any further without freeing her legs somehow.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 13, 2003)

Monday, 5:35pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove

"So which one is he?" Lana asked Kate, trying to pick out her crush in the sea of uniforms on court.

Kate failed to suppress a small giggle, frowning at herself as she leaned in close to Lana and pointed out at the court.  "Him - number 57.  Nick Damato."  Nick was one of the smaller guys on the team, coming in at only 5'6" but still taller than Kate's 5'4".  He was very quick though, and he could sink both 3-pointers and lay-ups with ease, as long as no big guys were in the way.  Short, wavy black hair and a big-cheeked grin dominated his looks.

-----

"So what do you think?" she whispers to him, "about me being a cheerleader I mean? And why did you Set Lana up with Luke, I am sure you heard what happened."

"Cheerleaders are hot, Stace," Chris replied with a smile and a squeeze of her shoulder.  "I can't believe it took them so long to ask you, 'cuz you're the hottest!"  His blue eyes twinkled as he looked at her, and then he turned back to the game.

"Anyway, what?  Lana?  You said she wanted a date."

-----

Then, Lorenzo looked around the crowd for someone to hang with or for someone who looked troubled that he could help out.

There was Stacy DuPries and Chris Hart over to the side not so far away, by Becca's sister.  Stacy and Chris were sucked up pretty tight together, watching the game and talking to each other in low voices.

Behind them a ways was Vincent Tran, a lanky junior with a sullen look on his face as he watched the teams play.  His chin rested in his hands, elbows propped up on his knees as he almost appeared to be looking straight through the court and off into somewhere else.

Luke Waverly was up and off to the other side, and clearly looking a bit pissed in between bouts of laughter with his friends.  He kept gesturing over towards...

...Lana DuPries and Kate Figaro were leaning close together and whispering with an occasional giggle.  Besides that their expressions ranged back and forth from wistful to forlorn.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 13, 2003)

Monday, 3:45pm
Ching's Laundry, South Side

The girl stopped short, her jaw dropping again as eyes like melted chocolate bulged, only half visible behind the web of raven-colored hair.  Her expression quickly hardened into indignation.  "You're one of them, aren't you?" she asked rhetorically.  "Oh no you _don't_!" she warned, striding up to him with a low, dangerous tone to her voice.

"You leave my daddy alone!" the lanky girl practically screeched, swatting at Joshua's chest and arms with her book and pounding with the other fist.  Arms flailed around like bony whips.  "We don't have any money!  <some unintelligble words - probably another language>  Go away!"


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 13, 2003)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> *As soon as it was over, he strode quickly from the room.  In a few minutes he was off the school property and on his way to the local public library.  Easiest way to drown his sorrows and anger was to find himself nose-deep in some book or another. *




There's a public library about five blocks from Macario's home.  It's pretty small compared to those elsewhere in the city, but they've still got plenty of stuff, and even some computers with 'net access.

How long is Macario going to stay there, and where is he going to go afterwards?  Anything in particular he wants to read or look up?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 13, 2003)

Monday, 3:45pm
Ching's Laundry, South Side



			
				Krizzel said:
			
		

> *"You leave my daddy alone!" the lanky girl practically screeched, swatting at Joshua's chest and arms with her book and pounding with the other fist.  Arms flailed around like bony whips.  "We don't have any money!  <some unintelligble words - probably another language>  Go away!" *




Joshua, impressed by this girl's courage, kindly grabs her wrists to make her look in his eyes.
"Listen to me. If I go away now, they'll send someone else, someone even I wouldn't like to meet."
He shivers thinking about what Rodney, or someone like him, could do to the girl.
"Let me speak with your father, and we'll solve this situation in the better way, will'ya?"


----------



## Keia (Feb 13, 2003)

Monday, 5:35pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove

Lorenzo leaned over to the guy sitting next to him and said with a smile, “Hey, man, you hold this seat for me – I’ll be back in few.”  

Lorenzo made his way through to Stacy, Chris, and Julie for a few kind words, “Hey, Julie, it’s good to see ya, how’s it going?” Lorenzo leaned close to Julie and said in a false whisper and a wink at Stacy and Chris, “Tell the love birds I said hi – I don’t want to interrupt anything”

Lorenzo will then work to Vincent and have a seat next to him. “Vin, buddy, what’s up?  You looking through the court into the basement again?  Seriously, anything I can help with, bud?”


----------



## Jemal (Feb 13, 2003)

Jon, seeing that everyone he knows is busy with other people 'typical.. hmff' turns around to leave... 'maybe I'll check out the Fight scene, see if anythings going down tonight.'


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 13, 2003)

> "So what do you think?" she whispers to him, "about me being a cheerleader I mean? And why did you Set Lana up with Luke, I am sure you heard what happened."
> 
> "Cheerleaders are hot, Stace," Chris replied with a smile and a squeeze of her shoulder. "I can't believe it took them so long to ask you, 'cuz you're the hottest!" His blue eyes twinkled as he looked at her, and then he turned back to the game.
> 
> "Anyway, what? Lana? You said she wanted a date."




Stacy blushed in pleasure when Chris told her how she was the hottest girl in the school.  _I am so lucky to have him, he always knows just what to say to make me blush_

She leaps up out of her seat cheering when the school team scored a three almost from half-court.  "WAY TO GO, KEEP IT UP GUYS." she shouted waving her arms in the air before sitting again.

"Well, uh, Lana never said she wanted a boyfriend Chris.  I just thought that if she found someone as great as you she would be as happy with him as I am with you.  But didn't you hear he hit a girl last week?"  she says giving him a kiss.

She waves at Lorenzo as he is leaving.


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 13, 2003)

Macario loved the library.  The quiet, the solitude, the musty smell of old pages.  The weight of a good book in his hand.  The only place he could just ignore everything.  The few things he really enjoyed were reading and drawing, and the library allowed him to do either unmolested.

Today he picked out a large unwieldy tome, _The Big Book of Herpetology_.  Dinosaurs had been his last big thing, but now he had moved onto lizards and their ilk.

He read until one of the librarians (who all knew him by name) told him the place was closing, and then he headed home.  He looked forward to a night of lying in his bed and filling another sketchbook with weird drawings of the things that lived in his head.


----------



## garyh (Feb 14, 2003)

_Monday, ?:??pm
Museum of Natural History, downtown_

Linh will give a shout for "HEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLPPPPPPP!!!" as loud as she can given her injured ribs.  She attempted to wiggle out from beneath the rubble on her legs.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 14, 2003)

_Monday, 5:35pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove_

Lana sighed as she watched the game.  Players going back and forth, cheerleaders bouncing up and down in little skirts.  Her sister practically on Chris' lap.  Lorenzo talking to all his friends and looking at Becca do her high kicks.

Stretching out lengthy jean-clad legs onto the bleachers in front of her, she propped her elbows on the seat behind her, trying to find a comfortable position on the hard bleachers.  Her jeans rode low on her hips, her black shirt rising to expose the sparkling silver belly button stud.

As the game progressed, her mind drifted off to her two favorite physical pastimes, skating and boarding.  All she could think of sitting on the benches was how great they were to pull off a couple of grinds.

"Hey lets do some skating during half-time," Lana suggested to Kate even if her friend seemed to be completely engrossed in player #57.  " Or we could hit the mall with Mike after hours...doesn't he work there now?  Think he can sneak us in?"


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 15, 2003)

Monday, 5:45pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove

"Hey lets do some skating during half-time," Lana suggested to Kate even if her friend seemed to be completely engrossed in player #57. " Or we could hit the mall with Mike after hours...doesn't he work there now? Think he can sneak us in?"

Kate frowned, twirling a stray lock of strawberry-blond hair in her fingers - a nervous habit she hated, but didn't seem able to break.  "Yeah, he does, but do you think your dad would take us to the mall after nine-thirty?  And then come pick us up later?" she wondered further, with half-lidded skeptical eyes.

"We could try skating the cafeteria - it's got rails and tables, and I doubt anybody'd be there.  But don't you want to stick around for half-time and uh...mingle?"

-----

"Well, uh, Lana never said she wanted a boyfriend Chris. I just thought that if she found someone as great as you she would be as happy with him as I am with you. But didn't you hear he hit a girl last week?" she says giving him a kiss.

"Yeah," Chris answered with a shrug.  "He said she through a drink or something at him, so he slapped her.  It didn't sound like a big deal.  Lots of girls like him - isn't that what you wanted?"

-----

Lorenzo will then work to Vincent and have a seat next to him. “Vin, buddy, what’s up? You looking through the court into the basement again? Seriously, anything I can help with, bud?”

"Huh?"  Vincent's long frame started with suprise, and then he leaned back after blinking at Lorenzo.  "Oh...no, 's'ok man.  Just wishing this headache would go away."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 15, 2003)

_ Monday, 5:45pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove_

Lana made a face, scrunching up her nose.  "Not really, Kate.  Basketball just ain't my thing.  Would you mind if I went and skated the cafeteria for a bit?  All this sitting around is making my butt fall asleep."  _And it would be nice to get Lorenzo off my mind._

"Mingle? Are any of the guys coming?  You're right though, my dad isn't going to let me go anywhere on a school night.  At least we have boarding this weekend...I'm psyched for that."


----------



## Keia (Feb 15, 2003)

_Monday, 5:45pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove_

Lorenzo looks at Vin in sympathy, "I feel for ya, man. A Monday and a headache - that's gotta suck.  You take some aspirin for it.  If you don't have any, I've heard if you load up on caffeine it can help.  

"How'd this headache show up?" Lorenzo asks with interest.  _Well . . . can't really help with a headache.  Need to be polite though and hang for a few._ 

OCC: If there's nothing to help Vin with, Lorenzo will chat a while, then move around and mingle.  He'll be back down to the front row a few minutes before half-time to hang out with Becca.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 15, 2003)

Monday, 5:45pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove



> "Yeah," Chris answered with a shrug. "He said she through a drink or something at him, so he slapped her. It didn't sound like a big deal. Lots of girls like him - isn't that what you wanted?"




Stacy looks at Chris shocked, her mouth hangnig open slightly.  "You knew he hits girls and you thought it was okay for him to go out wth Lana?"  she asks shaking her head softly and sliding out of his lap, where she had sat after the last play.

"You know how I feel about that type of thing," she says softly looking him in the eye seriously.  "How could you do that to her, what if he had hit her, what would you have done? Laugh?" she asks her lip quivering.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 15, 2003)

Monday, 5:45pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove

"Not with the guys, doofus," Kate corrected, thumping Lana's shoulder lightly.  "With blondie over there."  She nodded her head towards Lorenzo.

-----

"Dunno," Vincent answered.  "Just started this afternoon."  He paused to rub his temple before resuming his previous posture with his chin resting on his hands.  He told Lorenzo he'd take something when he got home.  

As Lorenzo got up to move on he noticed Kate Figaro nodding towards him as she talked with Lana.  He could also see Stacy giving Chris a look that certainly spelled trouble.  Luke was still up to the same tricks.  

He also saw Jonathon Windsor walk in, look around for a moment, and then turn around to leave.  Finally Becca waved at him from the gym floor below before turning back for the next cheer.

-----

"Stace!" Chris hissed, looking around to see if anyone heard her, cheeks reddening slightly.  "Of course not, but he didn't _hit_ her, he just slapped her.  'Cause she threw her drink on him.  Guys - and girls - slap people all the time."  Azure eyes blinked as he reached a hand out to her.  "He wouldn't hurt Lana."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 15, 2003)

_Monday, 5:45pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove_

Despite herself, Lana felt her cheeks pinken.  Still she persevered with a shake of her head.  "That _blonde_ over there probably doesn't even know my name, much less I exist other than being Stacy's twin sister.  He hangs out with the preppy people, not the skaters.  And why would I want to talk to him anyway?"

"If you want to sit around talk to the preps, go right ahead.  But I'd rather skate.  And if you dare walk up to him and say anything, I'm going to scream for #57 right now, right here."  She arched a dark brow at her friend while gathering her things together.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 15, 2003)

Monday, 5:45pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove



> "Stace!" Chris hissed, looking around to see if anyone heard her, cheeks reddening slightly. "Of course not, but he didn't hit her, he just slapped her. 'Cause she threw her drink on him. Guys - and girls - slap people all the time." Azure eyes blinked as he reached a hand out to her. "He wouldn't hurt Lana."




Stacy lets chris put his arm around her again, but she does continue to be upset as she tucks a strand of her that had come out of the pony tail behind her ear.

"Is that how you really feel?  Would you slap me?"  she asks a little nervously wanting him to reassure her that he would do no such thing.

"Slapping is still hitting Chris, and it shouldn't happen, definitely not by a guy.  Your stronger then we are, you could really hurt us.  And girls don't slap without a reason, the good ones anyway.  Did you find out why Luke slapped her?  I know you said it was because of the Drink, but why would she throw a drink on him, what did heh do to her to make her do it?"  she asks him in a whisper mindful of his embaressment and not wanting to make him feel anyworse.


----------



## Keia (Feb 15, 2003)

_Monday, 5:45pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove_



> As Lorenzo got up to move on he noticed Kate Figaro nodding towards him as she talked with Lana.  He could also see Stacy giving Chris a look that certainly spelled trouble.  Luke was still up to the same tricks.
> 
> He also saw Jonathon Windsor walk in, look around for a moment, and then turn around to leave.  Finally Becca waved at him from the gym floor below before turning back for the next cheer.



Lorenzo rose from talking with Vin and stretched looking for somewhere else to go.  He smiled and waved to Kate when he saw her nod.  _Kate, I think, and Lana, I should go see whats up withthe boarder crowd this week.  I have boarded in years, wonder what's changed,_ Lorenzo thought as he started to make his way over to them.  A heavy guffaw from Luke and his friends changed his mind.

_I better have a talk with Luke, he seems to be the type to carry a grudge._ Lorenzo made his way across the stands. arms out balancing on a few occasions, to Luke and his friends.

"Hey, Freddy . . .Sam . . . Luke, how's it going?"  Lorenzo will have a seat next to Luke to talk privately with him.  "Hey, man, I heard what happened at lunch today," Lorenzo said to give Luke the opportunity to explain what happened.  

After he explains, Zo continues, "Yeah, looks like you got over, Luke.  Word is, you're smelling like a rose from the talk I heard after lunch.  But . . . I wouldn't rub it in, I'd drop it.  Take the high road, man, other girls will respect that about you." [OCC: Fast-talking and Bluffing as necessary]

Lorenzo will chat football for a while with them and then make his way back to his seat for the end of the half.  Lorenzo looks to Lana and Kate on his way back to his seat and will try and listen for any further comments from Luke and his friends.

_I hope I diffused that.  Now for a little me time._ Lorenzo thinks on his way to his seat.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 16, 2003)

Monday, ?:??pm
Museum of Natural History, downtown



			
				garyh said:
			
		

> *Linh will give a shout for "HEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLPPPPPPP!!!" as loud as she can given her injured ribs.  She attempted to wiggle out from beneath the rubble on her legs. *




There's no answer to Linh's shout, aside from a weird echo.  Struggling, she at first fails to make any headway, and then, pushing a little harder, she manages to move forward a good foot until a sharp pain halts her.  It feels like her right side is on fire, and there's a distinct throbbing ache from her left leg (3 points of STR damage - particularly bad though because she rolled a 1 on her FORT save  ... 7 STR => -2 to physical actions).

After a few moments when she can think clearly again, Linh can feel that the hand she found before is covered with rubble just beyond the wrist.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 16, 2003)

Monday, 3:45pm
Ching's Laundry, South Side



			
				Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *Joshua, impressed by this girl's courage, kindly grabs her wrists to make her look in his eyes.
> "Listen to me. If I go away now, they'll send someone else, someone even I wouldn't like to meet."
> He shivers thinking about what Rodney, or someone like him, could do to the girl.
> "Let me speak with your father, and we'll solve this situation in the better way, will'ya?" *




She screamed wildly when Joshua grabbed her, swinging her free arm around until her small fist connected with his shoulder in a blow that Joshua hardly even noticed (3 points non-lethal ... essentially no effect).  "Let go!  <more unintelligible words>"

A few tears dripped down her cheeks as she writhed and squirmed, long black hair flying all over the place.  A creaking and thumping from overhead and then in the back of the shop told Joshua that someone was running down from upstairs.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 16, 2003)

Monday, 6:02pm
Brookton Public Library, South Side

Macario was knee deep into lizard ecology when a suspiciously familiar bubbly laughter caught his ear.  It was a sound that almost made his skin feel like it was crawling - and then he could see why.  Faith and Brenda were walking through the library, heading towards the back where the computers were, followed by a couple of brawny jock-types from school.  

"Mr. Hunt sucks so bad!" Faith was complaining.  "Why d'we have to do a project the second week of school?"


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 16, 2003)

Monday, 5:45pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove


			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Despite herself, Lana felt her cheeks pinken.  Still she persevered with a shake of her head.  "That blonde over there probably doesn't even know my name, much less I exist other than being Stacy's twin sister.  He hangs out with the preppy people, not the skaters.  And why would I want to talk to him anyway?"
> 
> "If you want to sit around talk to the preps, go right ahead.  But I'd rather skate.  And if you dare walk up to him and say anything, I'm going to scream for #57 right now, right here."  She arched a dark brow at her friend while gathering her things together. *



"Suuure," Kate challenged, though she made no move towards Lorenzo.  "Oh and _why_?"  Her brown eyes flashed mischievously as she leaned back, crossing her arms behind her head.  "Come on, Lana.  I've seen you imagining him doing a private pole dance for you.  But go on, go skate.  Message me when you find a spot and I'll come join you at half time."  She tapped the cell phone strapped to her belt.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 16, 2003)

Monday, 5:45pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove


> _Originally posted by Shalimar _*
> Stacy lets chris put his arm around her again, but she does continue to be upset as she tucks a strand of her that had come out of the pony tail behind her ear.
> 
> "Is that how you really feel?  Would you slap me?"  she asks a little nervously wanting him to reassure her that he would do no such thing.
> ...




"Have I ever slapped you?" he asked rhetorically, squeezing her shoulders soothingly.  "I think it's kinda mean, but so is throwing stuff on people, I guess.  I don't know why she did that," he went on with a shrug.  "Well, sort of - Luke said he tried to kiss her and stuff, and then she just spazzed on him.  It's weird cuz I thought that girl liked him."


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 16, 2003)

Monday, 5:45pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove


			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *"Hey, Freddy . . .Sam . . . Luke, how's it going?"  Lorenzo will have a seat next to Luke to talk privately with him.  "Hey, man, I heard what happened at lunch today," Lorenzo said to give Luke the opportunity to explain what happened.
> 
> After he explains, Zo continues, "Yeah, looks like you got over, Luke.  Word is, you're smelling like a rose from the talk I heard after lunch.  But . . . I wouldn't rub it in, I'd drop it.  Take the high road, man, other girls will respect that about you."*




"Man, why don't you go tell it to her and her _girlfriend_ over there," Luke countered, rousing a chorus of snickers and a few mutter slurs from his friends.  "It's cool, Lorenzo, but I don't really need any help with it.  Oh hey - I heard you hooked up with Serra, you lucky dog!"


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 16, 2003)

Monday, 5:45pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove

*


			
				Krizzel said:
			
		


			"Have I ever slapped you?" he asked rhetorically, squeezing her shoulders soothingly.  "I think it's kinda mean, but so is throwing stuff on people, I guess.  I don't know why she did that," he went on with a shrug.  "Well, sort of - Luke said he tried to kiss her and stuff, and then she just spazzed on him.  It's weird cuz I thought that girl liked him."
		
Click to expand...


*
Stacy sighed and nodded nuzzling up against him.  "I know you haven't hit me.  I love you, and I would hope you wouldn't hit someone you loved."  the girl replied.  

_How can I explain it without making him feel bad or angry?  I don't know if I can, so I better just drop it, I might hurt his feelings_ she worried to herself.  "I'm sorry about brining this up, can we not talk about this any more, please?"

Stacy Raises her voice so Julie can hear her, "Hey, what do you know about Lorenzo?  Did I see him with your sister earlier, are they together or something?  Your sister certainly is pretty."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 16, 2003)

_Monday, 5:45pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove_



> _Originally posted by Krizzel _*
> "Come on, Lana.  I've seen you imagining him doing a private pole dance for you.  But go on, go skate.  Message me when you find a spot and I'll come join you at half time."  She tapped the cell phone strapped to her belt. *




Lana's cheek flushed a dark shade of pink.  "Kate, I think #57 has turned your brain to mush cuz I don't know where you get your delusions from."  Standing up, she shook her head at her friend.  "I'll text you, later.  See ya."

That's when she noticed that Lorenzo was talking with Luke, and it just made everything worse.  She could just imagine what Luke would be telling him...nothing pleasent she was sure of it.  

Feeling more than ever the desparate need to skate and get her mind off everything depressing, Lana threw her backpack over one shoulder and made her way down the bleachers to go to her locker and gather her skateboard.  Anything to get away from Kate's knowing eyes.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 16, 2003)

Monday, 5:45pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove

"No problem, Stace," Chris whispered to her.  "I don't want you to be upset."

"Hmm?"  Julie looked up.  "Oh, yeah - he asked her to the dance," she explained with a smile.  "What a surprise," the younger Serra sister joked sarcastically.  "Becca getting the prime beefsteak," she whispered to Stacy, rolling her eyes and trying to pitch her voice so Chris wouldn't hear.

"Just like she gets everything," Julie continued in a normal voice, sighing.  "She even got early acceptance to Harvard."


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 16, 2003)

Monday, 5:45pm
Lincoln High 2nd floor, Oak Grove

"Bye-ee!" Kate called laughingly after Lana.

The main hallways were lit, but most everything beyond was dim, drawing light only from what spilled over from the hallway.  There were a few teachers still around somewhere, probably, but the only person Lana passed on the way to her locker was Jonathon Windsor, using one of the payphones near the main doors.  Past him, it looked like it was snowing outside again.

Her locker wasn't too much farther, in one of the U-shaped culdesacs that were just up the stairs from the main lobby.  It was a bit dark up there, but Lana could see one or two classrooms with lights on, far down the hallway.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 16, 2003)

Monday, 5:45pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove

"Aww, its ok honey."  She says giving the other girl a hug, while the gesture might seem odd coming from anyone else, Stacy was known for her comforting hugs and attempts to help.

"I'm sure you'll get into Harvard too, just keep working at it."  she said giving her a bright smile that could give a 100 watt a run for its money.  She leans in close to her friend, " and I am quite sure that any guy would love to date you, so don't worry.  Your smart, your beautiful, your friendly, and your funny all of it more then me.  I'm the one who should be worried not you, you just might steal Chris away."  she raises her voice for that last part so Chris can hear it, winking at him playfully.  But also to make sure he wasn't in love with Julie.  She still couldn't believe her luck at snagging the boy, and she was afraid he might realize he could do better.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 16, 2003)

Monday, 5:45pm
Lincoln High main lobby, Oak Grove

"Jonathon," his father's voice sighed over the phone.  "You said you wanted to go to the game.  Now you want me to come and pick you up right away?"  Another sigh.  "I can be there in fifteen minutes, but I'm not driving you next time if you're going to be doing this," he went on without waiting for an answer.

Just then, Jonathon heard footsteps and saw one of the DuPries girls go up the stairs behind him.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 16, 2003)

_ Monday, 5:45pm
Lincoln High main lobby, Oak Grove_

Lana sighed, opening her locker and shoving her bookbag and leather jacket inside.  Taking out her skateboard, one of many that she had...but this one was her favorite for skating around the school during the winters when she wasn't boarding the slopes.  She slipped her small cellphone into one of the pockets in her jeans, before locking her locker back up.

Dropping the skateboard, onto the floor, Lana pushed off, rolling around the hallway and checking out various places to do a few grinds and tricks.  Her luxurious black hair breezed about her face, dark eyes concentrating on the path ahead while her athletic body moved gracefully as she skillfully navigated the hallways...and ollied to grind a few stair rails on the way.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 16, 2003)

Monday, 5:45pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove

"Staaace," Chris complained while Julie just gave a little laugh, rolling her eyes again and blushing slightly.

With a toss of his head the young quarterback moved a few strands of wayward brown hair out of his face.  "So..." he began, pitching his voice just for Stacy and glancing down at his hands, "do you wanna come over again after the game?  We didn't have a lot of time earlier."


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 16, 2003)

Monday, 5:45pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove

Skating down the darker side of the hallway, Lana made her way around to the stairwell that led to the back of the cafeteria.  She tried to ollie up and ride the railing down, but the board didn't quiet make it.  Thankfully Lana wasn't a newb and managed to catch herself on the rail without falling while her board clattered down the stairs to crash to a stop on the landing.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 16, 2003)

_ Monday, 5:45pm
Lincoln High Hallways, Oak Grove_

Lana lowered herself down on the staircase. Resting her elbows on her knees, she just sat there for a long while, staring at her downed skateboard.  Even her technique was off tonight.  Everything was off.

Finally she pulled herself off the stairs again and picked up her skateboard.  Pushing off again, she navigated the hallways alone with only the soft humm of the wheels against the linoleum floor to keep her company.


----------



## Keia (Feb 16, 2003)

Monday, 5:45pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove



> "Man, why don't you go tell it to her and her _girlfriend_ over there," Luke countered, rousing a chorus of snickers and a few mutter slurs from his friends.  "It's cool, Lorenzo, but I don't really need any help with it.  Oh hey - I heard you hooked up with Serra, you lucky dog!"




"Well, I was just trying to look out for your interests, and yeah, I asked Becca to the dance.  I'm looking forward to it.  You ask someone yet?" Lorenzo pauses for a reply and comments on the answer.

"Well, I'm heading back down.  You guys take care and, Luke, keep Freddie out of trouble,  I've heard stories about little red hearts.  But I don't wanna know - seriously, don't wanna know.  Later, guys," Lorenzo said with a warm chuckle and smile.

_Off to the front row and Becca!!!_


----------



## Jemal (Feb 16, 2003)

_Monday, 5:45pm
Lincoln High main lobby, Oak Grove_

Jon looks back at the girl and then returns to his phone-call  "Hey, There they are!" Jon says 'excitedly'.. "Listen dad, never mind, They just got here.. I thought my friends weren't coming, but guess they're just late.. Sorry bout that, I'll talk to you later, k?" 
He hangs up after saying good-bye and turns to follow her, trying to find out which one it is.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 16, 2003)

*Stacy*

Monday, 5:45pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove



> With a toss of his head the young quarterback moved a few strands of wayward brown hair out of his face. "So..." he began, pitching his voice just for Stacy and glancing down at his hands, "do you wanna come over again after the game? We didn't have a lot of time earlier."




"Of course I want to come over after the game honey.  Its just that I sorta promised Eric I would work on our History Project with him.  I ah.... I can call him, he might understand."  Stacy said doubtfully not really wanting to disappoint Eric, but at the same time Chris was her boyfriend.

She takes his hands which he is staring at and puts her own inside.  She isn't really watching the game, her attention is spilt between Chris, and the Cheerleaders on the court, trying to see what they are doing and how.  _I hope I can learn quick enough to not mess everyone up.  Especially after they went out of their way to invite me._


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 16, 2003)

_ Monday, 5:45pm
Lincoln High Hallways, Oak Grove_

Feeling bored and not really seeing much space to do anything interesting, Lana continues to skate around,having fun with a few tricks she knows.  Her foot pressed down on her tail as she ollied, scooping it around backside about 180 degrees with a little pop forward.  The board spun under her as her body moved forward in the air, catching up with her feet as she landed again on the floor, completing her backside popshuvit, hopefully with precision.  If only her father would drive her to the nearest indoor skate park, she'd rather be there than at this silly game anyway.

[OOC: She's not going to notice Jonathon, esp if he's coming up behind her, unless he says something or makes noise--and here's hoping Krizzel gives her some good rolls for her tricks]


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 17, 2003)

Monday, 3:45pm
Ching's Laundry, South Side



> *She screamed wildly when Joshua grabbed her, swinging her free arm around until her small fist connected with his shoulder in a blow that Joshua hardly even noticed (3 points non-lethal ... essentially no effect).  "Let go!  <more unintelligible words>"
> A few tears dripped down her cheeks as she writhed and squirmed, long black hair flying all over the place.  A creaking and thumping from overhead and then in the back of the shop told Joshua that someone was running down from upstairs. *




"No, don't cry, please." He lets her go, feeling awkward.
"I really don't want to do any bad to you. Let me speak with your father, and you'll never see me again, ok?"

When he hears the noises from the back of the shop he wais for someone to show up, ready to duck and escape if it will be someone armed or something. If she runs to the back of the shop when he lets her go, he will follow her cautiously.

_What are you doing, Josh? What the  are you doing?_


----------



## garyh (Feb 17, 2003)

_Monday, ?:??pm
Museum of Natural History, downtown_

"Now what am I going to do," Linh muttered to herself.  "Bo's buried, I'm stuck, and I don't know if there's a way out..."

_OOC:  I *really* wish I'd put a cel phone in her gear.  I would have made sense, too, for an EMT.  I'm running out of ideas, unless I suddenly manifest a mutant "escape rubble" power.   _


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 17, 2003)

Monday, 5:50pm
Lincoln High Hallways, Oak Grove

Lana got great air off her ollie, and though her footwork could have used a little more finesse, she managed to get her board around and land while still keeping her balance.  Nearing another stairway, and feeling spurred on, she tried again to grind the railing, sliding smoothly down to the landing and hoping down, though the small space forced her to catch herself against the wall.  Hmm...the freshman locker area - the 'dungeon' - wasn't too far from here.  It was full of ramps, lips, and rails, and just down the hallway from the bottom of the stairs.

Meanwhile, Jonathon had made it up to the second floor, and heard some clackety noises from down the hall.  Rounding a corner, he could've sworn he saw something move into another stairwell at the far end, along with a couple clacks and a thump, about a hundred feet down the way.  The rest of the hallway was empty, save for some lit classrooms back in the other direction.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 17, 2003)

hmm.. lit classrooms or weird clacking noises..
Jon will follow the noises until he figures out whats making them.


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 17, 2003)

_Monday, 6:02pm
Brookton Public Library, South Side_

At the sight of the moron patrol, Macario rolled his eyes.  _Can't be alone *anywhere* I go, can I?_  Carefully getting to his feet, the young man quietly replaced the thick book in the shelves, watched the movements of the group as he silently slid on this threadbare winter coat, and wrapped his scarf about his face.  Finishing with placing a large orange toque stamped with some obscure cigarette brand, he padded straight for the front door.  One encounter a day with the likes of Brenda and Faith was more than enough for him.

As he made it for the door he checked over his shoulder to see if they'd noticed him, and to idly notice the time.

_Still pretty early...  What am I going to do with the rest of my time?_


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Stacy*

Monday, 5:45pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> *"Of course I want to come over after the game honey.  Its just that I sorta promised Eric I would work on our History Project with him.  I ah.... I can call him, he might understand."  Stacy said doubtfully not really wanting to disappoint Eric, but at the same time Chris was her boyfriend.*



*

It seemed for a moment as if Chris was about to agree to that, but then he sighed and lowered his head.  "No, that's okay.  I want you to get your homework done..."  He looked up at her with a slight smile and murky blue eyes.  "...so you don't have any this weekend," he explained, lowering his voice suggestively as he grinned a little more.*


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 18, 2003)

Monday, 5:45pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove

"I...  I can comeover afterwards and we can hang out, if you want."  she say trying to make his smile wider.  "And since your right next door Daddy wont mind at all unless I'm really really late like 10:30."  she said grinning at him, _That ought to make him happy._



> It seemed for a moment as if Chris was about to agree to that, but then he sighed and lowered his head. "No, that's okay. I want you to get your homework done..." He looked up at her with a slight smile and murky blue eyes. "...so you don't have any this weekend," he explained, lowering his voice suggestively as he grinned a little more.




"Um about this weekend, I promised Melissa I would go over her house with all the other Cheerleaders on Saturday.  But we are still on for Saturday night right?"  She asked hopefully.  _I hope he remembers its our one year anniversery._

"And you get to have me all to yourself all of Sunday too."


----------



## garyh (Feb 19, 2003)

_Monday, ?:??pm
Museum of Natural History, downtown_

With all the strength and agility she could summon, Linh tried to escape again.

OOC:  Using an Action Point if it'll help.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 21, 2003)

Monday, 6:00pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove

Half-time was called just as Lorenzo made his way back to his seat.  Lincoln was up twelve points as the teams filed back into the locker rooms for a strategy session, while the crowd started to disperse to use their ten minutes of break.  A small concession stand had been set up in one corner of the gym, drawing most of the attention among various other student and family needs.

The cheerleaders were taking a break too as the local popular music station began to play softly over the intercomm.    Becca walked over, gracing Lorenzo with a smile, and dropped her pom-poms on the bleacher next to him.  "Keeping busy?" she asked playfully, eyes bright for a momentary glance at him before she dug into her bag for a small mirror.  Carefully the young woman set about fixing some stray strands of auburn hair that had escaped during her exertions, a slight flush still evident on her tanned skin.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 21, 2003)

Monday, 3:50pm
Ching's Laundry, South Side



			
				Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *"No, don't cry, please." He lets her go, feeling awkward.
> "I really don't want to do any bad to you. Let me speak with your father, and you'll never see me again, ok?"
> 
> When he hears the noises from the back of the shop he wais for someone to show up, ready to duck and escape if it will be someone armed or something. If she runs to the back of the shop when he lets her go, he will follow her cautiously.[/I] *




If Joshua hadn't been the experienced fighter he was, he surely would've taken the girl's viscious kick in a _very_ sensitive spot.  As it was, her stick-like legs had quite a long reach for a girl so short, but he stepped back out of range easily.  The girl pulled away as well, bringing her arms up defensively.  "Get out!" she screamed, impossibly high-pitched and loud.

Just then a middle-aged man burst out from the back room.  Thinning wisps of black hair covered his head while an old, too-small t-shirt and faded sweat pants covered his body, but it was the dirty looking baseball bat in his hands that demanded attention.  His dark eyes grew large and his face red as he saw Joshua and started yelling incomprehensible things.  As he approached and menaced with his weapon, he switched into english.

"Who are you?!  You touch my daughter?!!  I'll kill you!"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 21, 2003)

Monday, 3:50pm
Ching's Laundry, South Side



			
				Krizzel said:
			
		

> *"Who are you?!  You touch my daughter?!!  I'll kill you!" *




"I didn't do anything to her. I only want to talk with you. Dozer sent me. Don't you have anything for him? He knows you've got it."

Josh looks at the old man's eyes, as he learned to do on the ring, trying to predict the direction of the next attack. If Freddie attacks him, he'll immediately try to grapple the man and pin him to the ground. (readied action)


----------



## Keia (Feb 21, 2003)

Monday, 6:00pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove

“I’m just doing good deeds and making sure all is right with the world.  Speaking of which, I know that all is right with my world as of just a few seconds ago,” Lorenzo said to Becca, letting her make the logic leap that he was referring to when she arrived.  ‘Zo enjoyed the view, watching Becca as she primps – the flush of her skin bringing back memories. _ Snap to, Zo, you’re in public_ his mind called out.  A slight shake of his head and he can back to reality.

“So . . . what sort of plans do you have for after the game?” Lorenzo asked with a dramatic face - all wide-eyed and innocent-like.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 22, 2003)

Monday, 6:02pm
Brookton Public Library, South Side


			
				loxmyth said:
			
		

> *As he made it for the door he checked over his shoulder to see if they'd noticed him, and to idly notice the time.
> 
> Still pretty early...  What am I going to do with the rest of my time?*



Brenda and Faith seemed more interested in the two boys with them than anything else, and thankfully they either didn't see or didn't recognize Macario.  Honeyed brash laughter echoed back to him from them just as he walked out the doors.

Outside it was snowing again, covering the ground in a half-inch of wet, white velvet.  The orangish amber of the city's lights seemed to pervade everything with a dull glow that only served to make the shadows feel darker.  Somewhere in the distance a lonely siren called out into the young night.

It was only a few blocks back to Macario's home.  The Science & Industry and Natural History museums weren't too far away; there'd been lots of advertisements for some new Egypt exhibit lately.  Soldier Field was also a short ride on the Metra bus from here.  If he was lucky, Macario might be able to sneak in to the game tonight.

Or he might've had somewhere else in mind to go, but Macario's thoughts were interrupted as he rounded the block onto a less busy street that led to an intersection directly between home and the bus stop.  Passing an alleyway, something caught his eye, and sure enough a shadowed form stepped out to follow him seconds after he passed.  The street was all of a sudden much too quiet, and much too dark...


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 22, 2003)

Monday, ?:??pm
Museum of Natural History, downtown

With a great effort Linh pulled through the pain, clawing her way forward into the cramped hollow until her legs felt free.  That hardly made them feel better though - her left leg was probably severely sprained, or maybe the muscle was even torn or the bone broken.  Whatever the case, it hurt like hell, and there was barely enough room to sit up hunched over, much less perform a thorough examination.

Besides, there was something wrong with Bo's hand, something other than being covered with what was probably blood.  His pulse felt slow and erratic, though for some reason it felt...'loud,' reverbrating up the bones of her arm and into her ribs and spine and skull until Linh felt like she could hear it.

And then it just stopped.

*OOC*: _Rolled just high enough this time w/o needing the AP, though she did take another point of STR damage (failed the FORT save again).  Would've used the AP for the save, but since it was just a failure instead of a critical failure like last time, it's only 1 point and it takes you down to 6, still a minus two.  I also figured you might be wanting to save the AP for something else... _


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 22, 2003)

Monday, 6:00pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon', Oak Grove

Jonathon followed the noises downstairs, down the hallway there and into the 'Dungeon,' the main freshman locker area.  The Dungeon was a small maze of walkways, railings, ramps, and stairs all winding through locker clusters.  The whole area was done up in bright blue and green colors - promoting school spirit - but now, at night, it was pretty dark, lit only from the fluorescent light spilling in from the connecting hallways.

Jon arrived just in time to see the DuPries twin, riding a skateboard through the Dungeon, bust an amazing trick...

*OOC*: _Ms. Vorr, I rolled a 19 and 23 for your jump and balance, so please describe something appropriate _


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 22, 2003)

_Monday, 6:00pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon', Oak Grove_

Lana's Skating Theme

Lana sped up toward the long ramp that had railings extending out into an opening, free of walls.  As she approached fairly rapidly at about 30 degree angle, she ollied onto the thick rail.  Just as she peaked, she pushed down with her back heel to slam her back wheels onto the rail, leaving her front foot at its original height--basically doing a manual grind for a few brief seconds before dropping the front wheels down into a basic 50-50 grind.

Just as she reached the end of the stair rail, she crouched down slightly just as before when she had done the backside popshuvit.  Pushing her front foot forward and moving it slightly off the edge of the board to flip it as her back foot pushed hard down on the tail, the whole action threw her into a pop high enough that she could almost touch the ceiling just as she shot into the air.

The board spun a couple of inches below her feet, a perfect 360 kickflip.  Difficult as it was to catch the board as it came from behind, never-the-less, Lana’s boots landed on her board as it smacked the ground with clackety bang, sending her speeding off further down the hallway…unaware that she now had an audience comprised of one Jonathon Windsor.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 22, 2003)

Monday, 6:00pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove

Chris literally shook with excitement.  "Woo hoo!"  Squeezing Stacy tightly, he smiled and gave her a quick kiss.  "I can pick you up from Melissa's if that's easier," he informed.  With another squeeze, Chris extricated himself and stood up, stretching.

"I'm hungry - d'you want anything Stace?  How about you, Julie?"

"That's okay, Chris, I'm fine," the other girl replied.  "I need to go see my sister for a second - I think she's making plans," Julie went on, shaking her head slightly.  "Stacy, do you think it would be okay if I got a ride home with you if Becca's going out?"

Back at the gym doors, Stacy could see Eric Bennett just coming in.  He was wearing a black Spiderman t-shirt and some jeans, and his black hair was down now and hanging down to just brush on his shoulders.  Glancing around, he smiled and waved to her before stopping to chat with a few other people on his way in.


----------



## garyh (Feb 22, 2003)

_Monday, ?:??pm
Museum of Natural History, downtown_

Linh was startled by the sensations she felt.  Those had certainly never happened when reading a pulse before.

Oh, but the pulse stopping...  that had.  That had, and she wasn't going to let it happen again if she could help it.  She felt her way up Bo's arm and, if he's not too buried, began to perform CPR on him.


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 22, 2003)

_Monday, 6:02pm
Brookton Public Library, South Side_

Macario had decided before he had even gotten outside that he'd head to the museums.  He'd heard that there was a new exhibit and they were easily in walking distance.  And he enjoyed walking, even in the snow.  It always gave him time to think and reflect on the issues that were bugging him in his life.

More than usual, the thing he was reflecting on was his condition, but there were times he had the thoughts of a 'normal' fifteen year old boy.  Would the coach ever take him off the bench on the basketball team?  Would he ever get a chance to go the upcoming school dance with anyone?  Would he ever have any friends, besides Roz?  On one hand he enjoyed being a loner, but sometimes he just yearned to be 'one of the boys'.

He paused the deep ruminations of his lot in life at the instersection.  Something had caught his eye, and it had taken a moment for the panicking part of his brain to cut through the thoughts of the angsty part.  A shadowy figure stepped out to follow.  _Okay,_ he thought, _just keep it calm._

He turned only his head and a bit of his torso to get a look at the form, but didn't slow.  _It's probably just some homeless bum,_ he thought to himself, _I can't just keep jumping at shadows._  Still, he started mentally mapping the ways he could escape.  Going home was no good; his mom would still be working and besides, he'd have to pull the keys out of his backpack, giving an assailant ample time to harm him.  _A major street downtown,_ he finally decides, _one with lots of light.  That is, of course, if this guy's some psycho._  He focuses on the dark shape to make sure that all this flight response is necessary.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 23, 2003)

*Stacy*

Monday, 6:00pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Groove

Stacy nodded her agreement to Chris picking her up straight from Melissa's, giving him her 'dreamy' I can't believe I am so lucky smile.  "Where are we going, or is it a surprise?"

"No, I'm ok, I don't want to get fat." she says self-consciously smoothing down her skirt.

"Of course you can Julie.  I'll ask dad when he gets here, it might be crowded, Eric is coming too so we can work on the history stuff.  I can always ride on Chris's lap, and Maybe you or Lana could sit on Eric's?" she suggests.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 23, 2003)

_Monday, 6:00pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon', Oak Grove_

Jon sees the awesomeness that is this impromptu skate park, and then the trick by Lana... It had to be her, Stacy didn't skate that well. Involuntarily he comments "Sweet!" rather loudly, then clamps his mouth shut, hoping he didn't startle her off balance.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 23, 2003)

_Monday, 6:00pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon', Oak Grove_

Lana pushed down on one side of the board, spinning around sharply so that she now faced her observer.  A lock of black hair rested over one eye as she gave him a measuring look before recognizing him.

"Jon?  What are you doing here?"


----------



## Jemal (Feb 23, 2003)

_Monday, 6:00pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon', Oak Grove_

"I was just hanging around and I thought I heard something down here, then I came down and saw you.. Awesome trick, by the way!" Jon smiles and leans against the nearest wall.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 23, 2003)

_ Monday, 6:00pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon', Oak Grove_

"Right...what did you do, get detention?  The school year is only half over and you've managed to rack how many?  Your straight ass parents are going to be pissed."  

Lana rested one booted foot on the skateboard, the other on the floor as she blew a breath of air to knock the stray lock of hair out of her eyes.  A dark brow arched and she smirked at him.

"Well just don't stand there grinning like an idiot at my awesomeness."  With a shove, she sent her board sliding across the floor to Jon.  "Why don't you show me what you've got, Windsor?"


----------



## Jemal (Feb 24, 2003)

Jon takes the skateboard and tries a few basic tricks.  "Detention.. Yeah, this bastard keeps setting me up, I gotta get back at him." He says, trying to ollie up to a rail.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 27, 2003)

Monday, 3:50pm
Ching's Laundry, South Side


			
				Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *"I didn't do anything to her. I only want to talk with you. Dozer sent me. Don't you have anything for him? He knows you've got it."
> 
> Josh looks at the old man's eyes, as he learned to do on the ring, trying to predict the direction of the next attack. If Freddie attacks him, he'll immediately try to grapple the man and pin him to the ground. (readied action) *



"Again?!  Last week and now again?!"  The man tightened up on his bat, looking for a moment as if he was about to step forward and swing.  He stared at Joshua for what seemed like minutes, and then finally sighed.  "Go and get my box," he instructed quietly to the girl, not taking his eyes from the much bigger man.

"Daddy!  No!" she protested, reddened eyes widening.  "You said I could get a computer!  Why do they have to take our money--"

"Go!" he commanded harshly.

With a fresh round of silent tears and a defiant, angry look at Joshua, the girl disappeared into the back room, creaked up the stairs and then back down a minute later, bringing a beat-up gray shoebox to her father.

Keeping one eye on Joshua, the older man lifted the lid and pulled out a wad of one-dollar bills bound with a rubber band.  "Here," he cursed, throwing it at Joshua's chest.  "I only have half.  You come back friday for the other."


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 27, 2003)

Monday, 6:00pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove


			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *“So . . . what sort of plans do you have for after the game?” Lorenzo asked with a dramatic face - all wide-eyed and innocent-like. *



"Welllllll..." Becca drawled, taking a seat near Lorenzo and smoothing out her skirt to a decent length after crossing her legs.  "There's this boy," she began, giving him a conspiratorial look before resting her elbows on her knees and propping her chin with her hands.  "I'm hoping he'll take me out, somewhere nice," she sighed, turning her azure gaze heavenward.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 27, 2003)

Monday, ?:??pm
Museum of Natural History, downtown


			
				garyh said:
			
		

> *Oh, but the pulse stopping...  that had.  That had, and she wasn't going to let it happen again if she could help it.  She felt her way up Bo's arm and, if he's not too buried, began to perform CPR on him. *



_Okay, since this is a little time dependent  I'm going to go round by round.  Linh automatically has initiative over 'the environment.'  Especially strenuous actions run the risk of more STR loss (FORT DC 10 to avoid).  Current STR 6, hp 1.  Bo is at hp -1._

Round 1

Linh feels her way along Bo's arm, trying to reach his chest, but he's completely buried just past the elbow (one move action).  She starts pulling away pieces of masonry, and manages to unearth his arm up to the shoulder, and even the side of his neck (second move action).  The area around his head doesn't feel like it would be too difficult to dig out, but there are some particularly heavy chunks of brick over his chest.

Some of the stone is starting to shift with worrisome groans, and Bo, of course, does not have much time...


----------



## garyh (Feb 27, 2003)

_Monday, ?:??pm
Museum of Natural History, downtown_

Linh will attempt to move the brick on Bo's chest to give her enough room to treat him.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 27, 2003)

Monday, 6:02pm
On the streets, South Side

"Hey kid."  The voice was deep and more of a command than anything else, warning Macario with its dangerous note.  Quickening its pace, the dark shape tried to reach him before he could make any progress back towards a more ... 'friendly' area of the city.  "Come 'ere," the voice urged as the figure reached out an arm.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 27, 2003)

Monday, 6:00pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Groove

"On his _lap_?"  Julie blushed slightly.  "I don't know Eric _that_ well, Stacy - can't three people fit in the back seat?"  She laughed away her discomfort, glancing at Chris as he headed off to get some food.  "Anyway, sounds like you're going to have some fun this weekend."  Julie smiled, giggling slightly.  "Do you know what he's going to do?" she wondered in a hushed voice.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 27, 2003)

Monday, 6:00pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon', Oak Grove

Jonathon, perhaps in a feat of beginner's luck, or due to his martial arts training, ollies up and onto the rail with ease.  He even grinds for a moment, but isn't able to keep the board balanced, sending it smacking and skittering across the floor, though Jonathon himself lands easily on his feet.

Meanwhile Lana's cell beeps, and when she pulls it out she can see a message from Kate: "WZUP"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 27, 2003)

_Monday, 6:00pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon', Oak Grove_

"Not bad, Windsor," Lana called out, stopping the skittering board with one foot.  Tucking a toe underneat, she flipped it over and upright, resting one foot on it while she dug out her small phone from her pocket.  "There might be some hope for you yet."

Fingers slid over the surface typing out: "DUNGEON" and then hit SEND.


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 27, 2003)

_Monday, 6:02pm
On the streets, South Side_

Hardly thinking, Macario broke into a dead sprint, fists clutching the straps of his backpack in white-knuckled terror.  Very little of his brain was focused on anything but escape.  He hunkered down, making a beeline for the well-lit main streets.

He tried to think clearly about what to do, but his mind was too muddled with panic.  All his flight instincts had taken over and he could only think to follow the paths he had laid out in his head a moment before the figure had lurched toward him.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 27, 2003)

*Stacy DuPries*

Monday, 6:00pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Groove

Stacy grins at Julie's blush, "Aww, its ok you don't have to if you don't want to, I was just thinking that its gonna be Lana, me, you, Chris, and erice, and if Lana is giving a ride to Kate..."  She shrugs, either way, she was going to end up on Chris's lap with this many people in the car.

Stacy smiles even wider at the questions about her upcoming anniversary.  "He wouldn't tell me,I think its a surprise." she say happily to Julie.


----------



## Keia (Feb 27, 2003)

_Monday, 6:00pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove_



			
				Krizzel said:
			
		

> *"Welllllll..." Becca drawled, taking a seat near Lorenzo and smoothing out her skirt to a decent length after crossing her legs.  "There's this boy," she began, giving him a conspiratorial look before resting her elbows on her knees and propping her chin with her hands.  "I'm hoping he'll take me out, somewhere nice," she sighed, turning her azure gaze heavenward. *




Lorenzo grinned at her pose, glad he didn't laugh and have her take it the wrong way.  Lorenzo slid down the bleacher until his hip met Becca's, wrapped his arm around her shoulders, leaned in slowly, then whispered conspiritorially to her, "Did you have any special 'nice' in mind or were you waiting for the boy to pick the 'nice' instead?"

Lorenzo's eyes were fixed on Becca's face, to the exclusion of all else.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 27, 2003)

_Monday, 6:00pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon', Oak Grove_

"Thanks, Lana.  That actually mens something coming from someone as good as you." He continues with his uncharacteristic smiling.  "I used to board a little, but haven't had alotta time recently, not to mention the fact that my tight-ass 'rents think it'll lead me to felony or something." He ends with a "Psht." whatever-like sound.

Looking at her typing into her cell phone his smile faded. "What's up?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 28, 2003)

_Monday, 6:00pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon', Oak Grove_

Lana's dark eyes widened and she grinned.  "You're making me think that you want something from me," she explained with a laugh.  Raising the phone, she showed him her message.  "Just letting Kate know where the skating action is."

"And what do you mean, felony?  Don't they know that skating isn't the sport of junkie delinquents?  Its an art."  Posing over her board, she sweeps one arm out dramatically.  "There are more things in heaven and earth, Windsor, than are dreamt of in your parent's philosophy."  She stepped back onto the board, swishing it around Jon in circles.  "And skating is one of them."


----------



## Jemal (Feb 28, 2003)

_Monday, 6:00pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon', Oak Grove
_
"hmmf.. You're telling me?  My parents are kinda... uptight." He laughs as she zooms around.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 28, 2003)

_Monday, 6:00pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon', Oak Grove_

"Is that all you have to say for yourself, Windsor?" Lana inquires further, hands behind her back as she skates around him in a circle.  "Why did you follow me down here?  Just wanted to watch some tricks?  Or you plan on doing a few yourself?"

Her brows arch with slight exaggeration.  "Trick or treat?"


----------



## Jemal (Feb 28, 2003)

_Monday, 6:00pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon', Oak Grove
_

"Treat." Jon says with a smirk.  "And I was just.. you know, bored.. Figured I'ld see what was going on.  So you not having fun at the game either?  Or is it allready over?"


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 28, 2003)

Monday, ?:??pm
Museum of Natural History, downtown


			
				garyh said:
			
		

> *Linh will attempt to move the brick on Bo's chest to give her enough room to treat him. *



Round 2:
Linh heaves with all her might but her attempt falls short from a sharp pain in her ribs.  (Linh STR 5, hp 1;  Bo hp -2)

Round 3:
Linh pushes through the pain in her chest and manages to move the heavy brick away from Bo's body, and though a few smaller stones above it come tumbling down they aren't big enough to matter.  (Linh STR 4, hp 1;  Bo hp -3)

Round 4:
Linh clears away the remaining debris around Bo's face and starts CPR in the cramped space as best she can (oooh, 22 Treat Injury check even _after_ the penalties ).  It's almost as if Linh can hear Bo's heartbeat again, like she did before, and she presses his chest to the rhythm.  

Almost immediately after she blows air through his bloody lips Linh is dazed by the sound of Bo coughing.  It seems louder than a gunshot.  Then she really _can_ hear his heartbeat again, buzzing loudly with bass even though her ear isn't next to him.  And then suddenly her own as well, pulsing in time, warming and relaxing, dulling the pain...

(Linh STR 4, hp 4;  Bo hp 1)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 28, 2003)

_ Monday, 6:00pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon', Oak Grove_

Lana sighed, her thoughts returning to Lorenzo and Becca, not pleasent thoughts at all.  "Not really...not too much fun at the game no.  I'd rather be skating that sitting on the sidelines though.  What's there to watch anyway?  And why aren't _you_ at the game?"

"Of course I'd rather be at the BoomBoomHuckJam any day over this."  She sped up down the hallway, readying for her next trick, figuring Jon would have gotten dizzy by now watching her zip around him.  

Her foot rested slightly on the edge of the board.  Dragging her front foot straight up the board, she leapt into an ollie.   As the board lifted in the air, she dragged it off the edge of the board, letting it rotate freely.  The deck flips over once and she used her free foot to catch the deck, halting its movement so her front foot can stop down on it.  With  bang of the wheels on the ground, her feet slid into an even weight distribution and she rolled into a spin to stop.


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 1, 2003)

Monday, 6:02pm
On the streets, South Side

The dark figure cursed as Macario broke into a run, and then hurried behind the youth, sprinting and trying to catch him.  Macario felt an insane itching along his spine, as if whoever - whatever - was behind him was flaying his skin with a fiery gaze.







There are a couple of streetlights, a mail box, and a stop sign.  It's too dark to see if there's anything down the alleyways.  The center of the south side of the street opens into a small park.  The building on the northeast corner of the intersection has a convenience store on the bottom that still has some lights on, and a flickering neon sign outside.  The other buildings are all small businesses with apartments on top (and just apartment buildings next to the park).

Round One:
Macario has initiative over the dark figure.  No one else is apparent on the street, no cars, nothing.  There's about an inch of snow on the ground and more falling.  Feel free to try anything unusual, because I'll have to let the assailant have a little leeway to have any hope of catching Macario


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 1, 2003)

Monday, 6:05pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Groove

"Hey Stacy, Julie," Eric Bennett greeted with a goofy wave and a laugh as he walked up.  Brushing some wayward wavy black hair out of his face, he sat down just in front and to the side, turning around halfway and resting his elbow on the bleacher behind him.  "How's the game?  Or is it the cheerleading you're watching?"  Eric grinned.  "The handstands are pretty kickin' - looks fun to try."


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 1, 2003)

Monday, 6:05pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove


			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *"Did you have any special 'nice' in mind or were you waiting for the boy to pick the 'nice' instead?"*



Becca merely looked at him calmly for a long moment, and then one auburn brow rose just slightly.  "Didn't I tell you I like surprises?"  She didn't quite settle into his arm, but she didn't pull away either.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 1, 2003)

Monday, 6:05pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Groove




			
				Krizzel said:
			
		

> *"Hey Stacy, Julie," Eric Bennett greeted with a goofy wave and a laugh as he walked up.  Brushing some wayward wavy black hair out of his face, he sat down just in front and to the side, turning around halfway and resting his elbow on the bleacher behind him.  "How's the game?  Or is it the cheerleading you're watching?"  Eric grinned.  "The handstands are pretty kickin' - looks fun to try." *




"Hi Eric,"  she says gracing him with a smile as he approaches.  She considers his questio for a moment the smiles and nods.  "Both actually.  I'm gonna be a cheerleader, so I do need to know how to do all of that stuff, but I also want to support the team."  she says pointing at her glitter, short skirt and turtleneck in school colors,  and temporary tatoos.

She moves her hands as the cheer-leaders were moving theirs.  "Give me an E, give me an R, give me an I, give me a C.  What's that spell?"  See, I already have a lot of it down she says grinning at him and Julie, "I can spell."


----------



## Keia (Mar 1, 2003)

_Monday, 6:05pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove_

"Fair enough," Lorenzo said, smiling and still whispering conspiratorially, "I'm sure this 'boy' will have a nice surprise in mind.  Just how late are you allowed to be out on a school night?"

Lorenzo will drop the arm draped on her shoulder to his side as he slides back to his spot, making the arm around the shoulder bit all about the conspiracy and whispering.  Zo scans the gym as his mind races for ideas for something to do tonight, something special and a surprise.  Spotting a guy in a Grizzlies jersey, he comes up with an idea.  _ Are they playing tonight on Monday night football? _ Now, the trouble would be getting great seats (special seats, maybe by a national television camera, or a loge) at the last minute - but he would worry about that when the second half started.


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 2, 2003)

_Monday, 6:02pm
On the streets, South Side_

Macario's blood pounded in his ears as he ran for his life.  He interpreted the burning of his back as the side affects of his condition - _great time for that to start acting up!_ - and ignored it best he could.

His mind raced - how would he get out of this?  Where could he go?  For a moment he considered the park and then discarded it: who knows what was waiting there in the shadows.  Similarly, he couldn't be sure if any of the other alleyways contained more   There were lights at the convenience store across the street; and that is where he headed, looking for anything he could throw back in his path to slow down his pursuer.  If his pursuer catches up, he'll start to zig-zag back and forth, trying to keep his smaller and hopefully nimbler frame out of the stranger's clutches.


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 3, 2003)

Monday, 6:05pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Groove


			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> *She moves her hands as the cheer-leaders were moving theirs.  "Give me an E, give me an R, give me an I, give me a C.  What's that spell?"  See, I already have a lot of it down she says grinning at him and Julie, "I can spell."  *



Eric laughed lightly with a grin.  "Wow - the English Department will be proud."  He smiles for a moment and then his eyes bulge with a sudden realization.  "Hey, actually that's an idea - you should get the cheerleaders to come to academic events.  How come only the sports teams get support?  What about debate team, chess club, JETS...?  That would be cool."

Julie seemed a bit skeptical, shrugging.  "Maybe," she allowed, tucking a stray lock of hair behind her ear.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 3, 2003)

*Stacy*

Monday, 6:05pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Groove



> Eric laughed lightly with a grin. "Wow - the English Department will be proud." He smiles for a moment and then his eyes bulge with a sudden realization. "Hey, actually that's an idea - you should get the cheerleaders to come to academic events. How come only the sports teams get support? What about debate team, chess club, JETS...? That would be cool."




Stacy looks to Julie at Eric's question and listens to her doubtful answer.  "I hope we can." she says giving him an even more friendly smile then she had before.  She reaches up and back taking her hair from the school-colored scrunchie.  She shakes her head to free up her hair and let it flow around her shoulders.  Once she has gathered her hair back up into a pony-tail she slipped it back up from her wrist.

Stacy touches her finger tip lightly to Eric's shoulder to get his attention.  "So what part of the project did you want to work on tonight?"


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 3, 2003)

Monday, 6:05pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove


			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *"Fair enough," Lorenzo said, smiling and still whispering conspiratorially, "I'm sure this 'boy' will have a nice surprise in mind.  Just how late are you allowed to be out on a school night?"*



Sighing, Becca stood up to stretch.  "Well, that depends on what you think you can talk my dad into this time," she explained, her lips curving slightly.  "Normally a school night is nine'o'clock."  She crossed her arms beneath her breasts, giving Lorenzo a measuring look.  "Too bad the game isn't over right now."


----------



## Jemal (Mar 3, 2003)

_ Monday, 6:05pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon', Oak Grove_

"Well, I just kinda got bored... Like you said, what's there to watch, hey?"  He watches her flip around, leaning against a railing while he wonders how to word his request, taking a deep breath and holding it for a sec before breathing it out, not sure how to ask.


----------



## Keia (Mar 3, 2003)

_Monday, 6:05pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove_

"Yeah," Lorenzo agreed, "Not much time at all."  The wheels and gears turned in Lorenzo's head, his mind running through scenarios and ways to approach the situation of a short curfew.  Lorenzo never had that problem.  His parents were pretty good on allowing Lorenzo to police himself - as long as he informed them where he was going and with whom.  He had seldom lied about where he went to them, understanding the responsibility and support they gave.

Lorenzo rattled off a number of questions to Becca such as if she had a lot of homework, chores, important things to do tomorrow, etc.  looking for stumbling blocks to his approach with her parents to get her to stay out later.  As she answered, he was already running through plans and possible stories and explanations.

Unless she ditched the second half, of course that would change his plans but . . . the possibilities.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 5, 2003)

_  Monday, 6:05pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon', Oak Grove_

(Assuming she didn't crash)

Lana skidded to a stop a distance away, glancing at Jon over one shoulder.  "Are you going to just stand there and watch me do tricks all night?  Or did you have something else in mind?"


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 5, 2003)

Monday, 6:03pm
On the streets, South Side

The dark figure sprinted after Macario, diving forward to tackle him.  The boy's wild movements caused some miscalculation, though, and his attacker missed, slipping on the snow and crashing into the pavement.  Macario made it safely to the convenience store while the dark figure was picking itself up off the street.

"Whoa, dude!  What's up?  You okay?" the blond haired, twenty-something clerk wondered, perking his head up from behind the counter as Macario burst inside and slammed the door shut behind him.


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 5, 2003)

Monday, 6:10pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon', Oak Grove

_Yep, Lana skates just fine._

A faint rolling noise interrupted them before Jonathon could answer, and then Kate rolled into the dungeon and skidded to a stop.  "Lana -"  Her voice held a slight precarious, wavering note before she saw Jonathon and started in shock.  "Oh!  Hi," Kate greeted, nodding absently before picking up her board under one arm and walking over towards her best friend.

"We might wanna move on," she suggested quietly, in subdued tones.  "Luke's headed this way."


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 5, 2003)

Monday, 6:10pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Groove

"If we could get the outline done and then start on the research, that would be good.  Then we'll just split everything up and meet later this week," Eric suggested.  "I guess we should get whatever we can done now, though - as long as there's at least a little time for some fun," he amended with a smile.  "Too bad there's no time to go bust some tunes tonight."

Before Stacy could reply, Chris returned right as the second half was starting.  He brought back a soda and a hot dog with some fries, taking his seat next to Stacy again.  After exchanging hello's with Eric, Chris turned his blue eyes on Stacy.  "Hey Stace - sure you don't want any of my fries or anything?"


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 5, 2003)

Monday, 6:10pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove

Becca looked a bit taken aback by all the questions.  "No homework, just a math quiz tomorrow," she sighed, putting her mirror and other things away.  Thankfully one of the other cheerleaders came over to ask for her captain's help, saving Becca from further interrogation.

"I'm sure you'll think of something," she called to Lorenzo as they walked over to cheer the second half into a good start.


----------



## Keia (Mar 5, 2003)

_Monday, 6:10pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove_

Lorenzo watched the action for but a moment, drinking in the excitement.  _I love watching the game, but I've got to make some calls_, Lorenzo thought as he stood up.  With a look through the stands to make sure no one was looking for him, Lorenzo headed out of the noisy gymnasium to make his phone calls in the relative quiet of the halls.

Walking the halls looking for a quieter area, his first call was to his parents, to see if they had any tickets or connections to some at this late time.  Lorenzo also asks if they have any ideas for someplace to go after the game tonight.


_OCC: I'm sure that Lorenzo would know of some places, but I don't - other than generalities. _


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 5, 2003)

*Stacy*

Monday, 6:10pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Groove




			
				Krizzel said:
			
		

> *Before Stacy could reply, Chris returned right as the second half was starting.  He brought back a soda and a hot dog with some fries, taking his seat next to Stacy again.  After exchanging hello's with Eric, Chris turned his blue eyes on Stacy.  "Hey Stace - sure you don't want any of my fries or anything?" *




Stacy looks over to Julie, one of thin black her eyebrows arched upwards at Eric's answer.  She looks like she wants to say something, but thinks better of it, not wanting to upset him.  Before she could think twice Chris had seated himself next to her again holding the food he had returned with.

"Nope," she says answering his question with a light kiss on the lips, "Just you." she finishes with another kiss.  She settles in to lean up against him as he eats, enjoying the closeness.  feeling her stomach rumble a little bit, she grins at him, and eats the french fry out of his hand on its way to his mouth.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 5, 2003)

Monday, 6:10pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon', Oak Grove



			
				Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> "We might wanna move on," she suggested quietly, in subdued tones.  "Luke's headed this way." *




A frown creased her lips.  "Luke?  So what?  And why would he head over here to the freshman lockers anyway."  Pushing herself off, she began to skate around, doing only basic moves.  "This place is awesome for tricks and that bag of hot air isn't going to drive me out."


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 6, 2003)

Monday, 6:10pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon', Oak Grove

Kate shook her head, brushing shoulder length blond locks out of her face.  "They followed me until I got my board and skated away from them," she explained, coughing strangely at the end.  "I at least need to break for a pit stop," she added quickly with a slight bit of irritation, moving hurriedly over to the bathrooms on the far side of the Dungeon.


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 6, 2003)

Monday, 6:10pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove

Eric laughed.  "Whoa, don't chew off his finger, Stacy!"

Adding a little laugh of his own, Chris grinned and kissed Stacy on the cheek while sneaking an arm around her and squeezing her against his side.  "I thought you weren't hungry," he teased, offering her another fry.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 6, 2003)

_Monday, 6:10pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon', Oak Grove_

Lana faced the direction that Kate had come from.  With a look of irritation on her face, she gave her skateboard a hard shove and headed there after making sure Kate had gone safely into the bathrooms.

"Keep an eye on her, will you, Jon?" she called over her shoulder making sure to put some distance so that when that brat pack came, she could have ample time to give them a piece of her mind and skate away should things get rough.  She had enough of him hassling her all day.  It was time they had it out.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 6, 2003)

Monday, 6:10pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove

Stacy blushed at Eric's comment, going pink up to her lustorous black hair.   She giggles as Chris grabs her around the waist pulling her closer then she already was, any closer and she'd be sitting on his lap.  Sighing she relaxed her body against his, leaning her head against his shoulder, her hand resting on his arm that was still wrapped around her.

She gratefully accepted another fry, though this time mindful of the scrutinty she used her own and to bring it to her lip gloss adorned lips.  Again she blushd, but this time at Chris's teasing.  He knew she always said she wasn't hungry, and he also knew she always just had to have some of his after he got back, it was sot of a game to her.  She had been like that since they were little together, and he never failed to tease her about it.


----------



## garyh (Mar 6, 2003)

_Monday, ?:??pm
Museum of Natural History, downtown_

_Thanks goodness,_ Linh thought to herself.  _At least we're safe for now.  The next problem is trying to get out of here._

Linh tries feeling around a bit more in the dark to see if there's any potential ways out now that she's a bit more mobile.

_OOC:  Treat Injury - it's what she does.  It's all she does.  _


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 6, 2003)

_Monday, 6:03pm
On the streets, South Side_

Pressing his full weight against the door, Macario had to wait until his breathing had gone back to normal before answering the clerk.  "There's a psycho out there that tried to grab me," he said breathlessly.  He checked over his shoulder out the window for good measure, and swore.  "Call the cops, the guys dangerous!"


----------



## Jemal (Mar 8, 2003)

_Monday, 6:10pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon', Oak Grove_

"Sure, but whats so bad about this Luke and whoevers with him?  Maybe I can help." Jon stepped forward, momentarily forgetting his revenge plot.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 8, 2003)

_Monday, 6:10pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon', Oak Grove_

"Just a guy who doesn't seem to react well to disappointments," Lana muttered under her breath while she continued skating forward toward one they were speaking of.  Perhaps not the smartest thing, but Lana was truly tired of this game after one day...she didn't think she wanted to go another week with Luke drilling holes into her with his eyes all through class.


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 11, 2003)

Monday, 6:10pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove


			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *Lorenzo watched the action for but a moment, drinking in the excitement.  I love watching the game, but I've got to make some calls, Lorenzo thought as he stood up.  With a look through the stands to make sure no one was looking for him, Lorenzo headed out of the noisy gymnasium to make his phone calls in the relative quiet of the halls.
> 
> Walking the halls looking for a quieter area, his first call was to his parents, to see if they had any tickets or connections to some at this late time.  Lorenzo also asks if they have any ideas for someplace to go after the game tonight.
> 
> OCC: I'm sure that Lorenzo would know of some places, but I don't - other than generalities.  *



Lorenzo doesn't notice anyone looking for him before he enters the hallway.  His mom answers the phone.

"Oh hi, honey.  How's the game?  The Grizzlies?  No, your dad lent our season passes to the Montgomery's - he didn't want to go in all the snow and cold.  Are you _sure_ you want to go all the way into the city?" she worries.  A pause as she says something to Lorenzo's father.  "He says there aren't many people going tonight so you could probably buy tickets there.  You don't want to be in there so late on a monday do you?" she keeps on, trying to talk Lorenzo out of it.

"You could always go to Anthony's [a somewhat upscale Italian restaurant, but still comfortably homey], or that new place - Planet Seven?  It sounds like a fun place.  You could stop for dessert after the game - or just go there for dinner instead.  Don't you think that will be easier?"

As he's talking on the phone, something he didn't quite see earlier, but most have noticed in the back of his mind, clicks into place for Lorenzo.  Kate and Lana, and Luke and his friends, were all gone from the bleachers.  

*OOC*:  _Any time you need some kind of info your character would know, just ask   That goes for everybody.  Post it in OOC or just email me (with [ENWorld] or [Windy City] in the subject).  Or a small thing at the end of your post here like you did is fine too._


----------



## Keia (Mar 11, 2003)

_Monday, 6:10pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove_

“Ma, don’t worry.  I don’t think I’ll be going to the game.  It’s a televised game so it will probably be packed.  So, I’ll probably take Becca to Anthony’s after the game.  I shouldn’t be late.  Love you too, ma, bye,” Lorenzo said as he flipped his phone off and looked around the hallway with a pause.  

_Where was Lana, Kate and Luke and his friends.  Crap, I guess Luke decided not to drop it._ Lorenzo thought as he sighed.  _ It’s probably nothing, but I should see if I can find them.  I’d feel terrible if something happened and I hadn’t tried to do anything.  Lana’s probably still on the grounds since I remember Stacy sitting with Chris._ 

Lorenzo will walk down the hall with a quick pace – his voice though is causal as he asks those that he passes if they’ve see Luke Winters or where Luke’s gone.  Lorenzo will follow any trail that he can find.


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 12, 2003)

Monday, 6:15pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove

Chris paused to take a bite of his burger before continuing to feed Stacy while Eric turned his eyes towards the game.  With another laugh, Chris leaned his head close and lowered his voice.  "I like feeding you," he soothed, blue eyes large above a wide smile.  "I wish we could spend like a whole weekend together - that would be awesome!"


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 12, 2003)

Monday, 6:03pm
On the streets, South Side

"Whoa!  A psycho?  You sure, dude?" the clerk wondered at Macario, trying to return his existence to everyone else's reality.  The question was answered immediately by a crash against the door as a gloved fist slammed against the plexiglass with a thud.  The shock reverbrated through Macario's skull, and then he was in a struggle to hold the portal closed as the 'psycho' started trying to force their way in...


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 12, 2003)

Monday, 6:15pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon', Oak Grove

Kate disappeared into the bathroom while Lana skated off down the hall, Jon starting to take a few steps along in her wake.  He could see, just as Lana reached the midpoint of the long hallway in front of him, four kids walked into the opposite end.  They were talking normally amongst themselves until they saw Lana, and one of them leered loudly.

"Hey look, she went and sicked the other one on us!"

"Yeah - she's the butch!"

"Heeeey."  One of them whistled lewdly.  "C'mere hottie and I'll show you how it is with guys."

"Her?" Luke Waverly questioned his friend, stopping and waiting as Lana approached.  His aristocratic features were twisted in a skeptical sneer that still managed to retain their natural charm, in some perverse way.  "Who'd want that - her sister is the pretty one," he opined loudly.

Next to Luke was Todd Deering, a junior of ponderous girth who was also on the football team, with the appearance of a brick wall and the personality to match.  Alex Tong was on the other side, a kid who wasn't on any team and wasn't all that wealthy, but nonetheless seemed to circulate in all the in-crowds.  His favorite hobby was playing pranks on teachers and other students, and he was often seen in Luke's company.  Flitting around behind them from shoulder to shoulder was Jeff Peterson, a quiet, skinny guy who was only talkative in his present company.  They all formed up next to their obvious leader, waiting along with him to see what Lana would do, all the while giving her stares of various intent...

*OOC*: _Jonathon is at one end of the hall, Luke & co at the other.  Lana is toward Luke's end, and will reach him essentially right away, if she wants to.  The hall slopes slightly downward towards Luke, and is approx. 200' long (taking two rounds to sprint it's length).  I should note that Jonathon can't really hear or see what's going on perfectly, though he can tell that the tone of the voices is not so friendly._


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 12, 2003)

_Monday, 6:15pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon', Oak Grove_

The line of Lana's jaw tightened and her expression certainly wasn't even in the remote vicinity of being friendly.  Though when Luke's comment echoed in her ears, it took more than her usual self-control not to show how much that hurt, even if was spoken by the sorriest jerk the school ever produced.  Her and her skateboard stopped within about 30 feet from the group.

"Right, Waverly.  Just like how Chris is ten times more of a man than a little weak momma's boy like you could ever be."  Probably not the wisiest thing to say, but who could ever stop Lana's mouth when she wanted to be scathing.  "Maybe that's why she's dating Chris instead of a pathetic loser like you."

"And what? You need your little goon squad to go chasing after one girl, Waverly?  Not man enough to handle it yourself?" She gave a short dersive laugh, resting her hands on her hips.  "What am I saying? Of course you're not.  The only thing you're good at is running..._away_."

Oh yeah definitely not wise. 

"And I suggest you keep running far away and leave us alone."


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 12, 2003)

_Monday, 6:03pm
On the streets, South Side_

"CALL THE COPS!" Macario screams again, digging his feet into the ground and leaning harder into the door with his back.  He needed to keep this guy out as long as possible, but he was sure he couldn't do it forever, or even for very long.  He looked about the store for another bolt hole, another escape route that would get him out of this situation.  Sweat rolled down his body in waves, and he felt like his was standing in a furnace.  His feet were soggy and uncomfortable , his back was aching.  And his nose itched maddeningly.  He wanted to scratch it.  Sit down.  Take off his coat.  Maybe go to sleep.  But he wasn't about to give in to any of his urges right now, especially when they could get him killed.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 12, 2003)

Monday, 6:15pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove




			
				Krizzel said:
			
		

> *Chris paused to take a bite of his burger before continuing to feed Stacy while Eric turned his eyes towards the game.  With another laugh, Chris leaned his head close and lowered his voice.  "I like feeding you," he soothed, blue eyes large above a wide smile.  "I wish we could spend like a whole weekend together - that would be awesome!" *




Stacy continues to eat the fries that Chris feeds her, wishing that she could in fact spend the entire weekend just being with him.  _At least its our anniversary on Saturday night, and we can spend the rest of the weekend after cheerleading with him._  she thought happily, _it just seemed like besides the whole Luke/Lana thing it just could not be going better, and certainly Luke wouldn't do anything, not really._

"Well except for the cheerleading on Saturday, I'm yours all weekend.  I don't think daddy will mind if I stay out a little late on our anniversary, not really."  she looks up at him curiously, "So where exactly are we going Saturday?  You haven't told me yet."  she asked, and knowing her it was probably going to drive her crazy trying to geuss.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 12, 2003)

Jon, seeing what appears to be a gang talking rudely to Lana (Though he knows she's far from helpless), starts cautiously moving forward.

OOC: move 60', hiding/moving silently.  I get +20 tothe move silent b/c of initial distance, +1 from dex=+21 check.
As for hiding, I've got a +1, but their spot is at -25 (-20 initial distance, -5 distracted by Lana).

You said it was fairly shadowy in the corridor, right?


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 13, 2003)

Monday, ?:??pm
Museum of Natural History, downtown

Linh inspects Bo again, now with more time to do it carefully that he's breathing again, and quite steadily at that.  She makes some attempt at addressing his injuries, but there seems little she can do to help him further at the moment.  In fact, it seems pretty miraculous that he's doing as well as he is.  Just moments ago Linh is sure that he was about to die, and now he seems quite well given the circumstances.

Their dark, rocky prison is incredibly cramped, comparable to little more than a crawlspace.  Linh's own injuries don't help the matter either, but she feels better than perhaps she would have expected.  There's a small hollow where Linh pulled herself out of, a length of about six feet of tunnel-like space along the wall, and an extension out away from the wall that could squeeze in perhaps four people.  Bo is lying along one side of this last space.  

The air is thin and dusty with drywall and masonry, and is difficult to breath.  Off in the distance somewhere Linh can now hear what sounds like voices, scratching, and soft clunking.


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 13, 2003)

Monday, 6:15pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove

Lorenzo only encounters one girl near the school lobby, who blushingly tells him she saw a few guys head off down thataway, a little while ago.  Heading off along the vague direction, he doesn't encounter anyone else - the school is mostly dark and empty.

_There are several forks in the road, so to speak.  How long does Lorenzo want to search - or will he just keep going until he finds them?  Assuming he does find them within the time he's willing to spend I'll try and expedite the Lana/Jon scene so you don't have much downtime _


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 13, 2003)

Monday, 6:15pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon' hallway, Oak Grove

Luke laughed - and definitely 'at' her, without a trace of friendliness.  "Look who's pathetic!  Is that the best you can come up with?"  He took a couple steps towards her, away from his friends.  "If you wanna fight then come on, I don't need any help to kick your ass."

"Let me tell you this, _Lana_," he added with a sneer, using her first name like an insult, "I could have your sister anytime I want."  He grinned widely, and it was far from comforting as well.  "And maybe I will."

-----

Jonathon - 

The hallway is dimly lit (as in half of the usual fluorescent lighting is on), but it's free from obstacles and not really 'shadowy.'  It stands to reason that if you can see them, they can see you - especially if you move out into the hallway and away from the Dungeon entrance.  The lighting prevents you from really recognizing the guys or Lana at this distance (though you already know Luke and Lana are there), and hearing wise you can probably pick out half of what is said in a normal voice, 80% of loud voice, and 100% of yelling (and zero of low/whisper for those who are counting).

There's some chance that they might not notice you since they're focused on Lana, but that goes down once you go out into the hallway and keeps dropping the closer you get.  If you really want to sneak up on them, the best options would be going back through the Dungeon and either going outside or upstairs, moving down to where they are, and coming back into the hallway behind them.  There are stairs and an exit not too far behind where Luke & co are (though in the outside option you run the risk of the doors being locked from the outside).  Also both ways you'd be unable to see/hear what's going on until you came back in.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 13, 2003)

_Monday, 6:15pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon' hallway, Oak Grove_

Lana snickered.  "Oh nice comeback, Waverly.  You spend 99% of your brain power to come up with that?  I can see that the only way you got into any of my classes is your daddy paying off the school."

_What am I?!  Only a Stacy clone?  A doll to be battered about?_  Inside she hurt though her expression remained derisive at Luke. _Even people who want to hurt Stacy would rather hurt me instead...and leave her untouched.  I suppose if one of us lives the charmed life...the other has to exist in hell.  The universe has to balance out somehow._

Readying her skateboard, she watched warily though trying not to appear that she is.  If he attacks, she'll press hard on the back of her skateboard and send the front tip of her board into his knee.

Looking at Luke's face now, she wondered if she would die tonight, or perhaps when it was over, that she'd wished she had died.

_What's there to live for anyway?_


----------



## Keia (Mar 13, 2003)

_Monday, 6:15pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove_

As Lorenzo walked through the halls he thought, _Damn, this is almost impossible to find people within this school.  Ease up, Zo, you gave it you best shot.  If you can't find them you can't find them.  Odds are, nothings going on anyway.  Luke and his gang probably split after you talked to them.  And Lana's probably boarding somewhere._  Lorenzo quickens his pace through the halls, looking and listened for another minute or two. Then, he heads back to the gym to see if they aren't already back there and he missed them.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 13, 2003)

Jon stands around the corner watching, read to rush to the aid of the 'defensless damsel in distress' 
 (HEHE)


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 14, 2003)

Monday, 6:04pm
On the streets, South Side

"Whoa!" the clerk repeated, following it with a curse as his brain struggled to comprehend the situation.  One hand reached shakily for the phone behind the counter.

In the back of the store, next to the cooler, Macario spotted a plain white door with an 'Employees Only' sign attached to it.  Further examination was interrupted by a fierce shove which thrust the door back into him, opening it by a good foot.  A denim covered leg immediately shot into the space, blocking the door from closing, followed by an arm that struggled to get around the door and grasp Macario's wrist, falling just short.  The sleeve of a black jacket pulled up to reveal pasty white skin adorned with several gold bracelets behind thin cloth gloves.

The bottoms of Macario's toes stung like they were being pricked by hundreds of needles, as did his fingers and palms against the door.  His back and neck felt like all the hairs were standing on end, itching turning to burning, burning turning to *pain*.


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 14, 2003)

Monday, 6:15pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove

"Aw I can't _wait_!  But it's a suprise," Chris protested.  "It's cool you can stay out late - I was hoping..." he admitted, smiling while he chewed on a fry himself.  "I really wish our parents would let us stay out all the way until Sunday night - that would be _so_ awesome."

Meanwhile on the court, one of the visiting team's players was driving towards the basket, trying to beat the last defender and make his almost-breakaway complete.  And break past he did - until the Lincoln player caught the other boy's foot with his toe, sending him tumbling onto the court.  A foul whistle blew almost immediately, and several of the players from both sides started staring  daggers at each other as a free throw was set up.


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 14, 2003)

Monday, 6:16pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon' hallway, Oak Grove

"Whatever," Luke brushed off with a smirk.  "Classes are stupid.  I'm going pro, so I don't need them.  It's just to make things look nice for the recruiters," he explained, with a round of agreeing nods and sounds from his cronies, perhaps tinged with even a little awe.  "The teachers know better than to mess with me."

He took another couple steps forward, crossing his arms and raising one dark brow, still about fifteen feet away.  "Question is though what do I do to you for being such a b#&$@...  You totally made me look bad by pissing me off."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 14, 2003)

_ Monday, 6:16pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon' hallway, Oak Grove_

"You stupid f#ck...it isn't that hard to piss you off, much less make you look bad.  You do just fine with that on your own." Lana gave him a pretty little sneer.  "So why don't you go find some weak-willed girl that actually believes the bullsh#t that comes out of your mouth and leave the real women to the real men."

Resting her hands on her hips, she straightened, shoulders back, eyeing him with those steely eyes of hers, a corner of her lips curving into that ever familiar smirk.  "Pro...hah...the only think you're pro at is  being a professional @ss...so you can turn that pro-ass around and take it out of my skating territory...unless of course you got something worth keeping here."

Her foot tapped the deck of her board.  "Like a little bit of competition?"


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 14, 2003)

Monday, 6:16pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon' hallway, Oak Grove

"Your territory?"  Luke laughed.  "I could have you kicked out of here in a second.    You won't be skating anywhere without that," he threatened, pointing to her 'board.  "And we all know you're hardly a _real_ woman.  You're _waaay_ too _tight_ for that, and slutting around with your little girlfriend isn't going to _loosen_ you up."

He shrugged and ran a hand up through his hair.  "I don't need to compete - I already get whatever I want here, it's time you learn that.  But I'm a nice guy, _Lana_," he sneered, adding in just a bit of lewdness this time.  "I'll let you work off what I owe you for insulting me, instead of hurting you."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 14, 2003)

_ Monday, 6:16pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon' hallway, Oak Grove_

Lana's dark brows lengthened as her eyes narrowed slightly.  A faint blush touched her cheeks but still she glared him down and stilled any fear the increasingly tense situation fluttered around in her belly.

"_Work off?!_  In your dreams!  I'm not one of those prissy idiots you date, Waverly."  Those narrowed eyes flashed.  "And as far as I'm concerned, this is all you're going to get from me."

Following a not so nice single finger salute, she turned her back on him and pushed off on her skateboard in an angry huff, determined to put some distance between them before she really blew up at him.


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 14, 2003)

Monday, 6:17pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon' hallway, Oak Grove

"Fine," Luke Waverly huffed with annoyance.  "Get her!" he urged as a curse, taking off after Lana on his running-back's legs, his friends following along a few paces behind as best they could, with a startling blast of hoots and yells.

----

Lorenzo wasn't expecting to find anything in his brief search, picking hallways almost at random.  But just when he was about to give up, he turned a corner and saw three people.  They were standing on the other side of a series of glass doors that separated this section of the school from a younger addition to the building.  He didn't recognize them, their backs turned to him, but almost as soon as they came into view they took off down the hallway at a sprint.

(LOL I gave him a 1 in 3 chance to pick the right directiong before he gave up, and wouldn't you know he made it   Perhaps his luck powers are working)

EDIT: LANA, JONATHON, LORENZO

Init:
20 - Lorenzo
16 - Lana
8 - Jonathon


----------



## garyh (Mar 14, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *Monday, ?:??pm
> Museum of Natural History, downtown
> 
> The air is thin and dusty with drywall and masonry, and is difficult to breath.  Off in the distance somewhere Linh can now hear what sounds like voices, scratching, and soft clunking. *




"Hello!!"  Linh called out as loud as she could.  "HELLO!!  WE NEED HELP HERE!!"


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 14, 2003)

Monday, 6:15pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove



> "Aw I can't wait! But it's a suprise," Chris protested. "It's cool you can stay out late - I was hoping..." he admitted, smiling while he chewed on a fry himself. "I really wish our parents would let us stay out all the way until Sunday night - that would be so awesome."




"Aww... I wish I could to honey, I really want to, but daddy might get upset, and we don't dady upset with you."  she says sighing into his shoulder.  Her cute little nose wrinkling at the thought of Chris and her dad not getting along.  She couldn't think of anything worse then the two men she loved arguing, though truth be told she found her sister's not liking Chris was causing her a lot of worry and hurt as it was.  She just wanted her twin to get along better with Chris, she did love him after all.

Stacy shuddered against Chris in sympathy as the visisting player fell to the floor.  "I hope he's alright," she whispers worriedly.  Looking at the scorebored she hoped that the boy didn't make his shots, even though he deserved to for getting tripped.  For a moment she thought whimsically that she could affect the shot, but then the thought was gone, swallowed up in Chris's cologne.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 14, 2003)

At the sudden yelling behind her, Lana glanced over her shoulder and nearly yelled something alright...like "Sh#t! or "F#ck" all of which came to mind and very little out loud.  Her foot came down harder on the ground with more forceful shove, hoping to out skate Luke's sprint.

What about Kate?!  She hoped Kate stayed in the bathroom and that Jonathon knew better than to tangle with these four.  Apparently *she* hadn't though.  _Lana, this isn't one of your most brilliant moments._  The only thing left to do?  Skate like hell away from them.

OOC:  lol...yeah that was a hard one to decide...SKATE LIKE HELL SKATE LIKE HELL!!!


----------



## Keia (Mar 14, 2003)

_Monday, 6:17pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon' hallway, Oak Grove _

Lorenzo shrugged his shoulders to no one as he rounded the corner into the Freshmen area.  _Man, this was a royal waste of time, _Lorenzo thought, _ they’re probably back at the gym already.  I haven’t been down in the section for ages.  How the hell did I even get here, and more importantly, how do I . . ._ 

“Crap, *there’s* trouble” he says as he sees the three people.  Lorenzo pushes through the glass doors at full speed sprinting after them – looking to bypass them.  _I need an angle, something to slow them up,_ Lorenzo thought.  As he sprinted he said in a voice as close to the principals / assistant principals [OCC: Assuming one of them is male, will edit to the correct one] “Gentleman, no running in the halls.”

[OCC:  Lorenzo will use heroic surge to move through the glass doors area, then full sprint down the hall past the three people (if it’s not them, Zo will laugh it off and keep running) using Bluff [+6] and Tumble [+6] as necessary.]


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 14, 2003)

_Monday, 6:04pm
On the streets, South Side_

Macario screams out as agony wracks him to his very core.  Thrown off balance by the pain, he forgets himself for a moment.  Embracing himself and doubling over, he tries to clear his brain of the daggers that seem to be embedded in it.  He'd felt pain before, but this was different.  This was... something _more_.  Maybe he was finally dying, came an idle thought.  He'd thought about it a lot since the discovery of his disease, and he'd thought he'd made his peace with it.  But feeling the assault on two fronts - from the banging door behind him, and from deep within his body, he realized that dying was the last thing he wanted to do right now.  That every bit of his soul was fighting claw and tooth for that next breath.  As painful and depressing and unrewarding it had been, _he wanted to live_.

Unfortunately, his concentration had left him and that was enough to give the hostile figure outside proper purchase.  The thug barrelled full in, propelling Macario forward.  His concentration focused crystal clear, the boy took action.  Controlling his forward momentum, he rolled across the floor, and up on his feet, and was half-lunging, half-staggering for the door.  Pulling down the water cooler and throwing it behind him to buy himself a few more seconds, he pulled open the door to the 'Employees Only' section and tried to make it out the back.

_I'm not dying yet,_ he thought to himself determinedly, his silent mantra to himself.  _I'm not dying yet!_

OOC: Macario will try to get out of the building, but will grab up any convenient/portable makeshift weapons to defend himself with.


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 16, 2003)

Monday, ?:??pm
Museum of Natural History, downtown

Small bits of dust and rock rained down on Linh and Bo as her voice seemed to shake the collapsed walls with a fury.  The other noises stopped for a moment, and then began anew with more urgency.  They continued the get closer and closer, guided by Linh's yells, until after what seemed very much like hours - Linh wasn't even sure she'd been awake all that time - finally the rubble above and to the side of them began to shift.  The lights that strained to stream through might as well have been more intense than the sun for the shock of sudden brightness they evoked in the dark hollow.

"Hey!  I see something!  Hello?"


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 16, 2003)

Monday, 6:17pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove

"Yeah, I don't wanna tick off your dad - he's cool!"  Chris smiled.  "We'll just have ta use all the time we've got as much as we can, right?"

Out on the court the first freethrow sunk perfectly, leading to a bit of trash-talking by the visitors, but the second one missed, bouncing high off the rim.  All the players rushed in, shouting and jostling for position to catch the ball.

"That's all you're gonna get!"

Someone caught the ball and then got shoved roughly, falling to the glossy floor.

"Get him!"

The players nearly started to pile on top of each other, almost like this was football and not basketball.  The cheerleaders seemed a bit taken aback, and it even took a moment for the referee to react, pulling his whistle up to his lips and releasing a shrill blast.


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 16, 2003)

Monday, 6:17pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon' hallway, Oak Grove 

Round One
Initiatives:
20 - Lorenzo
18 - Luke
16 - Lana
08 - Jonathon
02 - The Gang

*Lorenzo* rushed forward to the doors, yanking one of them open and then continuing through.  He jostled past a couple of guys, getting in front of them just in time to see Luke make his move.

*Luke* surged forward after Lana with the breakneck speed of the receiver that he is, and lunges for her.  His fingers whipped across her back furiously, with heat and pressure she could feel through her shirt, but he failed to find a purchase on her.  Struggling with his momentum, Luke stepped forward and to the side of his victim, slamming against the lockers with a loud curse.

*Lana* loses her balance as a result of Luke's touch, and she stumbles forward after her skateboard leaps ahead, clattering down the hallway away from her.  She manages to keep from falling, though, and ends up a few steps away from Luke.

*Jonathon* is momentarily caught off guard by the sudden violence, even though he was expecting something might happen.  It had almost seemed like Lana was about to skate away without any trouble.  He started to run out into the hallway when a voice called out behind him.  

"Lana?  Is everything okay?" Kate wondered worriedly, poking her head out of the bathroom.

*The Gang* were suprised by Lorenzo's sudden appearance, and only Todd Deering managed to keep up, moving up next to Lorenzo and giving the senior a rough look.

A quick map since this is all essentially linear...

Glass doors
20 feet of space
Last two 'gang' guys
10 feet of space
Todd and Lorenzo
40 feet of space
Luke and Lana
130 feet of space
Jonathon and doors to Dungeon


The hallway is two squares (10') wide.  There are lockers lining much of both sides, and doors to classrooms every so often.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 16, 2003)

Monday, 6:17pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove

''Yea, daddy is pretty cool."  Stacy admits happily, liking the fact the two of them did get along, despite her worries.  "Right."  She says in answer to his question, puntuating it with a kiss to show how much their time together meant to her.  "We do have all day Sunday to ourselves, dads taking Lana snowboarding all weekend so they aren't going to be around.  You can come over or I can go to your house, which do you want to do...."  she asks, trailing off as she watches the action on the court with widening eyes.

Stacy squeezes the hand that Chris had draped around her waist.   She looks up at him worriedly, her beautiful green eyes very wide.  "I hope the refs can bring this back to order, some one could get hurt.  Oooh, I hope they're all ok under there."  she says.


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 16, 2003)

Monday, 6:04pm
On the streets, South Side

Macario pulled away from the door suddenly, and it must have been colder than he thought, because the skin of his hand ripped away from the metal bar like it was slightly stuck.  There wasn't time to worry about that fresh pain, though, as he crashed through the narrow aisle, pushing whatever he could onto the floor behind him, and then slammed into the white door in the back.

"Whoa!" and a gruff curse was all he heard behind him before he got the door closed.  The back room was even more cramped than the store outside, with a desk, small safe, and a dirty toilet on on side, and shelves of overstock on the other.  The floor was littered precariously with extra boxes and cartons of everything from cigarettes and candy to magazines and condoms, and stacks of cases of beer.  On the back wall was another plain, white door.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 16, 2003)

_Monday, 6:17pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon' hallway, Oak Grove _

When Lana feels Luke's hands on her back, she tried to push herself even faster in panic but ended up sending her board far down the hallway without her.    Arms waving slightly, she half spun with her balancing act only to come face to face with her tormentor.

Dark emerald eyes meet his for that brief moment as Lana considered her alternatives.  Stay and fight?  Or run?  What was she _thinking_?!  He was a football player.  Of course run the hell away!

Lana will spin around and take off again down the hallway but will try not to take off in the direction where Kate is.  She doesn't want to drag her friend into this and she's pretty confident (erroneous as it may be) that she can handle this somehow.  If there are side hallways, she'll take those.


----------



## garyh (Mar 16, 2003)

_Monday, ?:??pm
Museum of Natural History, downtown_

"Hello!" Linh called back.  "Thank goodness you've found us!  I have a patient here who needs to be transported to the ER right away.  I think he's stable, but he wasn't doing so well a while ago."


----------



## Keia (Mar 16, 2003)

_Monday, 6:17pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon' hallway, Oak Grove_

_Great, Zo, just great . . so you were right.  There was trouble.  Now what are you going to do about it?_ Lorenzo thought as he hustled past Luke’s friends and saw the confrontation before him.  There was someone that needed help and he was going to do his best now that he was in it . . . but Lorenzo understood that he was a better talker than a fighter.  It had already mostly worked with Luke’s three friends, distracting them with his comments as he got past them.  Now the tough part . . .

“Luke, how’s being *expelled *gonna look on your permanent record for college, man.” Lorenzo called out as he rushed to get between Luke and Lana.  “Think about it, man, is this worth your future?”

OCC:  Lorenzo intends to get between Luke and Lana with his movement and block Luke if necessary if he attempts to get past.  Fast Talk with Bluff and/or Diplomacy on the trying to get Luke to back down.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 16, 2003)

_Monday, 6:17pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon' hallway, Oak Grove_



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *“Luke, how’s being expelled gonna look on your permanent record for college, man.” Lorenzo called out as he rushed to get between Luke and Lana.  “Think about it, man, is this worth your future?”
> *




Lana was about to run away (as she has lower initiative) until Lorenzo suddenly appeared out of nowhere which shocked her and then just as she was in the start of her sprint, she heard him say those words.

_Is *this* worth your future?!_

Her mouth dropped open slightly, not knowing whether to be humiliated, insulted, or grateful he was trying to help.  

"Who's side are you on?!" she blurted out at him.  

Being a teenager, she just went with completely humiliated and started running down the hallway again wanting to just die right then...right there...right _now_.

OOC: sorry was too good to let pass by


----------



## Jemal (Mar 17, 2003)

_Monday, 6:17pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon' hallway, Oak Grove_

Jon is about to run out and kick luke's ass when the door opens behidn him.  Turning for a sec, he looks at Kate.  "Don't worry, Everything'll be ok." He then turns and starts running towards the group.
"HEY, don't start the party without me!" He says, scooping up Lanas skateboard as he comes running up.

OOC: Full run, 30X4= 120 feet, so I should end up 10' away from Luke + Lana.


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 17, 2003)

Monday, 6:17pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon' hallway, Oak Grove

Round Two
Initiatives:
20 - Lorenzo
18 - Luke
16 - Lana
08 - Jonathon
02 - The Gang

*Lorenzo* took a step forward (diplomacy is a full round action, so only a 5' step here) and made his pitch (letting fast talk apply since this argument *is* something that Luke finds unbelievable ).

*Luke* menaced towards Lana, and then turned halfway at Lorenzo's words.  "What are _you_ doing here?  Just stay out of it - you're off to college.  The new leadership is in office now."  Waving Lorenzo off, he turned back towards Lana.

*Lana* was about to run, but got distracted by Lorenzo and turned as well.  Once she got over her shock and said her bit, she managed to edge fifteen feet away from Luke.  Towards Kate is really the only way she could go.

*Jonathon* ran out towards the group as fast as he could (picking something up is a move-equivalent action, so you can only move 30' if you do that - I'm assuming you'd rather run the full 120').

*Kate*, appearing even more worried, rushed to the doorway to the hall.  "Lana!" she cried worriedly, seeing her friend there menaced by Luke and several other big guys.

*The Gang* moved up behind Lorenzo to support Luke.

Map:

Glass doors
35 feet of space
Last two 'gang' guys
Todd and Lorenzo
35 feet of space
Luke
10 feet of space
Jonathon
5 feet of space
Lana
115 feet of space
Kate and doors to Dungeon


The situation seems momentarily eased, though so tense that it might cut right into action again any moment.  Initiatives will resume if anyone tries anything provocative.


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 17, 2003)

Monday, 6:17pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove

It seemed like the referee was bringing things under control, as well as the coaches who rushed out to help.  All of the players had been untangled and pulled up except for two.  Both were from Lincoln High, and as they were getting up one of them suddenly shoved the other.

"What side are you _on_?!"

"Shut up!  Stay out of it!"

"Geez..." Chris uttered in a low voice.  "What's got them all pissed off?"

"I don't know," Eric added.  "I thought those guys were friends."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 17, 2003)

_Monday, 6:17pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon' hallway, Oak Grove_

Lana blinks as Jonathon rushes right by her.  "What are you doing?" she hisses at him, half spinning back and now confused as to where to go.  She couldn't leave Jon alone against Luke and the gang...Lorenzo seemed to be able to get them to listen to him...but there's no way Jon could handle Luke diplomatically or that he would even want to given what his reputation said about him.

Moving cautiously, she goes to retrieve her skateboard but still keeping an eye on the obviously testosterone induced boys in case they decided to get all macho.

"Kate," she called over her shoulder.  "Go get a teacher."


----------



## Keia (Mar 17, 2003)

_Monday, 6:17pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon' hallway, Oak Grove_

Lorenzo looked to take command of the situation, having briefly forgotten that Luke was only a junior. _ I usually don't screw things up like that - I've gotta keep a clear head if I'm going to work these things out,_ Lorenzo thought.

With a look toward Luke's friends, Lorenzo walked toward Luke, a brief look of concern toward Lana then he was all smiles again.  As he closed with Luke, Lorenzo spoke calmer and quieter, trying to make this a private conversation - or at least as much as he could given the situation.

"Luke, man, you're  right, I'm off to college in a few short months.  But, I'm here now, and I'm not ready to give up the last four months of my time to you.  You make this play, you'll have made the worst decision of you life.  I _guarantee_ it.  Let's head back to the gym, catch the end of the game, and put this situation behind us.  Behind all of us." Lorenzo implored, giving all of his attention to Luke and trying to keep Luke's attention on him.


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 17, 2003)

_Monday, 6:04pm
On the streets, South Side_

Thinking quickly, Macario pushed open the other door and then darted behind the stack of beers, hopefully out of sight.  Hunching down in this dirty room, the sound of his heartbeat thundering in his ears, he placed his spread hands against the crates he was using as cover.  Hands that still smarted at the points where they had been torn away.  He prayed to God above that the sounds of his deep, ragged breathing were only so loud and obvious to him alone.

His hope is that he's hidden enough that his pursuer will think he ran out the door.  Failing that and he's discovered, he'll push the crates with all his might on the man and then make a break for the door.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 17, 2003)

*Stacy*

Monday, 6:17pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove

"Well, is there anything you can do?  I don't want to see them get in trouble."  she asks worriedly of her boyfriend and Eric.  "If they're friends why are they fighting?"  She was watching the court with rapt attention, her eyes wide.  It was like a train wreck, you wanted to look away, but you just couldn't seem to tear your eyes away.

She pulled Chri's arm around her as tight against her as it could go.  _I really hope that those two are going to be alright and don't hurt each other.  Fighting, hurting is just wrong, but I don't want them hurt either.  Ooh I don't know what I want._ she thinks as she starts to get flustered.

"Can we leave now?" she asks in an upset whisper, "I don't want to see the rest of this.  They are making the school look, well, not good."  she said trying to come up with a nice way of saying what she was thinking.


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 20, 2003)

Monday, 10:13pm
Museum of Natural History, downtown

"Hey!" someone above shouted, hidden behind a now blinding light that turned to focus on Linh.  The voice sounded like thunder in her ears.  "I've got a live one here!"

Other shouts and all kinds of activity answered, while the same voice kept talking to Linh.  "Just stay still, Miss!  Can you tell me your name, and is your friend conscious?"

----

It was another half an hour before they had Linh and Bo dug out and pulled up out of their dusty tomb.  The scene above was not pretty.  A third of the museum had crumbled into rocky debris, with firemen and other emergency workers crawling about the stony viscera in an attempt to rescue survivors.  A small clutch of body bags cordoned off on the front lawn gave evidence to the fact that some of their efforts had been in vain.

Police cars and other vehicles were scattered around the outskirts, including an armored van that belonged to the bomb squad, and a couple of news vans and a small throng of reporters were just beyond a fence of yellow tape.  Linh and Bo were taken off to one side behind a pair of ambulances.  Their markings indicated they came from South Side, and Linh didn't recognize the personnel.

They were quite amazed that neither of them seemed worse off than fatigue and a few bruises, though they'd have to go to the hospital for x-rays anyway.  Some water and oxygen seemed to bring Linh much relief (to the note of 3 points of regained STR).  

While she was recovering and waiting to leave for the hospital, a man wearing a puffy parka with a badge hanging around his neck came over.  "Miss?  I'm Detective Richmond.  They say you're okay to answer a few questions, if that's alright with you?" he asked with obvious concern.  A chill, brisk wind ruffled the sandy blond hair that matched his thick mustache.


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 20, 2003)

Monday, 6:04pm
On the streets, South Side

Macario encounters a problem in opening the door - there's a rusted padlock securing a metal loop on the door to slotted hinge-plate that fits over the top of it.  All of the metal hardware there is similarly deteriorated.  Other than that, there is a bolt just above the doorknob that can easily be turned to the open position.  There aren't any keys apparent - the top of the desk is covered with papers, cups, and other junk, and it has two drawers below on one side.  The tops of the shelves are also out of view.  And that's _if_ a key is even in here...

Otherwise it looks perfectly reasonable that Macario could hide behind some of the boxes, though it'll be a very tight fit in what is an already cramped room.  Through the door to the front of the store, he can hear a slam, and then the sound of something crashing into the floor.  Then a curse, and a voice.  "Put that damn phone down!"


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 20, 2003)

Monday, 6:17pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove

"Yeah, if you want," Chris agreed, starting to get up slowly.  

Eric, who was still watching, held up a hand toward them though.  "Hold on - I think it's over," he advised, pointing to the court.

One player had stopped just as he looked to be about to leap on the one who'd fallen, and now blinked in confusion.  Then he extended a hand down to the player on the floor.  "Sorry man," they could barely hear.  "That was stupid - are you okay?"

"Yeah."  The other player accepted the hand he was offered and got pulled up to his feet.  "Weird," he added, shaking his head.  The rest of the players seemed to have calmed down as well, and both teams met in the center to shake hands and then talk with the very confused referee about getting the game back on track.

"What?!" Eric exclaimed with a laugh at the absurdity.


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 20, 2003)

Monday, 6:17pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon' hallway, Oak Grove

"Not without you, Lana," Kate argued as she approached the other girl quickly, giving her an imploring look with reddened eyes.  She reached Lana shortly after Lana had retrieved her skateboard.

Meanwhile Luke shook his head at Lorenzo and waved him off.  "Whatever," he brushed away, annoyed but subdued.  Taking a step around Lorenzo, he headed back the way he'd come.  "Let's go."  Luke's friends seemed either wary or a bit awed by 'Zo, but they turned to follow their leader anyway.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 20, 2003)

Monday, 6:17pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove

_Why do they have to be like this?_ Stacy wondered sadly, it just wasn't right, people shouldn't hurt other people.  She just couldn't understand so many people fighting each other.  She could almost feel the pain they were inflicting on each other in her stomach, her empathy and innate gentleness were making the girl feel sick to her flat stomach.  "Please can we just go?" she asks imploringly of Chris, looking pale.  

At Eric's gesture she looks away from Chris and back at court.  She blinks confusedly at the players gently twirling her pony tail.  _  What was going on here, this wasn't normal people don't act like this._  She wonders, cocking her head slightly to one side in utterly confused thought.  She just didn't know what was going on.

"If you want we can stay," she said giving Chris a nervous smile as the players shook hands.  It seemed like it was over, whatever it was.  But she left the decision up to Chris.


----------



## Keia (Mar 20, 2003)

_Monday, 6:17pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon' hallway, Oak Grove_

Lorenzo watched as Luke’s gang of friends started walking away, still ready for something to happen.  When nothing did, Lorenzo relaxed somewhat and let the smile on his face become more real.  He took a step to Lana and quietly asked, concern in his voice, “Did he hurt you?”


----------



## Lichtenhart (Mar 21, 2003)

Monday, 3:53pm
Ching's Laundry, South Side



			
				Krizzel said:
			
		

> *"Again?!  Last week and now again?!"  The man tightened up on his bat, looking for a moment as if he was about to step forward and swing.  He stared at Joshua for what seemed like minutes, and then finally sighed.  "Go and get my box," he instructed quietly to the girl, not taking his eyes from the much bigger man.
> 
> "Daddy!  No!" she protested, reddened eyes widening.  "You said I could get a computer!  Why do they have to take our money--"
> 
> ...




"Well..." Josh says, trying to say something, to say he's sorry, to say that that brave girl probably deserves a computer and that he doesn't want to take it away from her, to say that they shouldn't live in fear that someone, someone like him, could come and take their money. He'd like to say that but he was never good with words, so he only takes the money with a sad and vaguely disgusted expression, only that he's disgusted by himself. When he fights, at least he usually fights against someone that really wants to hurt him, for a lot of different reasons, but that girl, with those eyes, didn't want to hurt him, well, now she does, but she's right.

While he thinks all these things, with that wad of money in his big hand, Joshua stays still in the laundry, but when his eyes meet again the girl's angry stare he know he can't stand there anymore. He mutters something like "Ok. Friday." and runs away tucking the money under his jacket and turning the sign back on 'open'.

He wanders off towards home or the gym, he doesn't know, then when he partially recovers he stops in an ally by a wall, makes sure nobody's watching him and counts the money Freddy gave him.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 21, 2003)

_Monday, 6:17pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon' hallway, Oak Grove_



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *
> Lorenzo watched as Luke’s gang of friends started walking away, still ready for something to happen.  When nothing did, Lorenzo relaxed somewhat and let the smile on his face become more real.  He took a step to Lana and quietly asked, concern in his voice, “Did he hurt you?” *




After her heart slowed down at Luke's departure, Lana found it pounding again, completely out of control.  Oh god...was he...yes he was...interestingly enough, the urge to run away was still very strong but her feet refused to move.  

Damn feet.

"Uh...I," she managed to say in a voice certainly more subdued than usual.  Her dark emerald eyes remained wide and she looked like a doe caught in the headlights. 

_Ack!  Think of something witty to say...think of something witty._ But she couldn't get another word or sound out of her lips.  

_Speak, you idiot!_


----------



## Jemal (Mar 21, 2003)

_Monday, 6:18pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon' hallway, Oak Grove_

Jonathon watched the gang go, fists still clenched as they left, and didn't turn back to Lana, Lorenz, and Kate until Luke and his flunkies were out of sight.  Once they were, he turns around and stands watching Lana+Lorenzo.  Not sure what to say, he leaned against the wall and just.. watched everyone else... as usual..


----------



## garyh (Mar 21, 2003)

_Monday, 10:13pm
Museum of Natural History, downtown_

"Sure, Detective,"  Linh replied.  "I'm feeling better...  certainly better than some unlucky folks," she said as she glanced at the body bags.  " The name's Linh Tran, I'm an EMT with the Houseton station.  Do you have any ideas about what happened here?"


----------



## Keia (Mar 24, 2003)

_Monday, 6:17pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon' hallway, Oak Grove_

Lorenzo smiled at Lana, and quickly looked her over from head to toe - more in concern than in a ‘checking her out’ way. He looked to Kate and Jonathon and acknowledged them, then turned his attention on Lana.  _That was way too close,_ Lorenzo thought to himself. _Sometimes it just better to be lucky._

“Lana, right?” Lorenzo asked.  “You should be alright for now, but I’d keep my distance from Luke and his cronies for a few days.  I know this wasn’t your fault, but that doesn’t mean you shouldn’t be careful – it never hurts.”

“Well . . . I’m gonna head back up to the game, you heading up?” Lorenzo asked with a warm smile as he looked to the three underclassmen.  Lorenzo turned to head back to the gymnasium regardless of whether they followed or not.  After a couple steps, Lorenzo stopped and turned back to Lana, “You know, I’m sorry if I hurt your feelings with what I said earlier, Lana.  I was just trying to get distract Luke.  I know you can do a lot better than him – you’ve got a lot going for you.”

Lorenzo then turned and walked back up to the gymnasium. _Hopefully that made up for hurting her feelings earlier.  No reason to help out only to hurt someone else. _ Lorenzo thought – pleased with himself for doing a good deed. _Now lets see if that good karma helps with Becca tonight.  Crap, the game should almost be over._ Lorenzo thought with a look to his watch.  He lengthened his stride.


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 24, 2003)

Monday, 6:25pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove


			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> *"If you want we can stay," she said giving Chris a nervous smile as the players shook hands.  It seemed like it was over, whatever it was.  But she left the decision up to Chris. *



Chris thought it over for a second and then nodded.  "Yeah, let's stay.  There's not much more than a quarter left anyway," he added, giving Stacy a squeeze of thanks as he sat back down.  

The game started back up again within a minute, and soon the incident seemed all but forgotten as the players were again running up and down the court engaged in a close struggle for the game.  By the time Lorenzo returned the fourth quarter had just begun, putting Lincoln High ahead by three points.

*OOC* - _Last chances for anything during the game, guys.  I'll be heading on to the aftermath soon _


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 24, 2003)

Monday, 10:13pm
Museum of Natural History, downtown

"EMT, huh?"  Detective Richmond paused to smile briefly before he remembered to write Linh's words down on his pocket-sized notepad.  "Well..." he drawled while his hand fought the chill air to get his notes down slowly, I really shouldn't but since you can find out on your own anyway..." he wavered, glancing around before taking a seat next to Linh on the back of the open ambulance.

"Looks like a bomb," Richmond explained quietly, rubbing a hand in his thick blond mop of hair.  "There appear to have been several explosions - we don't know if they were secondaries or actually multiple devices in their own right."  He shrugged and sighed.  "There's really not much more than that right now.  Anything you remember could help.  So...let's start with why you were at the museum.  Oh, and they told me they found that other guy with you - do you know him?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 24, 2003)

_Monday, 6:17pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon' hallway, Oak Grove_

At first the elation of Lorenzo speaking her name brought a blush to Lana's cheeks, but then the realization that he probably heard someone call that out earlier deflated it a bit.  And yet those pesky elation bouyed up again only a second later when he smiled so warmly at her, only to dash off downwards as he turned his back on her and the others.

Then for the final time it shot up with his praise of her only to dive again when she realized that it was only words to make her feel better.   Who was she kidding?  He didn't know who she really was.  Just some chick that Luke felt like picking on.

_I've got a lot going for me?!  How would you know!  This is the first time you've ever talked to me!_

The yo-yo of teenage crushes.  _I hat e it...I hate him...hell I hate them all!_  followed by a long inward sigh as she watched him walk away.

"Jon?  Thanks for sticking up for me," Lana spoke when she finally found her voice again after Lorenzo left.  Her dark green eyes turned to meet his gaze.

"Hey you want to go boarding this weekend?  Me, Kate and Mike are heading off to test out the new snow.  Should be good.  My dad's taking us."


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 24, 2003)

Monday, 6:25pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove

Stacy retakes her seat, this time on Chris's lap pulling his arms around her.  She leanns her head back to rest on his shoulder and not obscure his view of the game, she really wasn't interested in the rest of the game but she didn't want to ruin it for Chris either.  She just let her mind wander as she shifted her skirt to preserve her modesty.  _I can't wait until this weekend, its going to be great, daddy is going to be gone so we can stay out a little later, and we have all day Sunday together._  she thought to herself playing idly with her Jade necklace.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 24, 2003)

Monday, 6:18pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon' hallway, Oak Grove

Jon almost blushed as Lana looked at him, glad that he hadn't been looking at anything.. Clearing his throat, he answers her
"Boarding?  Uh, sure.. I'll see if I can swing it.. I'm not the greatest, but I should be able to keep from embarasing myself."


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 24, 2003)

_Monday, 6:04pm
On the streets, South Side_

_Damn damn DAMN!_  Intense anger boiled in Macario's heart as he tugged futilely at the lock.  He was so angry he felt nauseous.  Why was this happening to him?  Who the hell was that person on his tail, and why was he so persistant?  Why couldn't he be left alone?  What _did_ this guy want from him?  Rapidly, the anger twisted and turned and became cold, stark fear.  There, heavy at the bottom of his stomach, inching slowly.  Swaying under the intensity of his emotions, he bit down as a sob escaped his parched, trembling lips.

Feeling trapped and cornered, the fear rising in his gut like some intangible monster, Macario turned the bolt to open and and threw himself against the door as hard as he could.  If the door opens, he'll make a run for it, now too unnerved to hide.  Otherwise, he'll take up his previous plan, hiding behind the boxes with the intent of toppling them on his pursuer.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 25, 2003)

_Monday, 6:18pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon' hallway, Oak Grove_

"Great," Lana replied with a smile.  Dropping her skateboard, on the floor, she started to weave around as if the whole Luke episode had not just happened.  "Well...let's not waste what great skating time we have left, right, Kate?  That preppy jock jerk isn't going to scare me away that easily."


----------



## Jemal (Mar 25, 2003)

_Monday, 6:18pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon' hallway, Oak Grove_

"Uh, Well, you two have fun, I uh.. I gotta get going." Jon murmered, starting to head the other way.


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 26, 2003)

Monday, 6:19pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon' hallway, Oak Grove

Kate nodded slightly in acknowledgement to Jon before reaching out to grab for Lana's arm.  "Lana..." she half-worried, half-scolded.  "Are you okay?  I mean..."  She paused to wipe her eyes with the back of her hand.

"I'm sorry.  I feel so dumb," she sighed.  "I hate it when that crap gets to me - I should've stayed with you."  Kate gave Lana a concerned look that suddenly changed as her eyes narrowed.  "Wait...what am I saying?!"  She placed her hands on her hips.  "What the heck did you think you were _doing_ DuPries?!  That was really stupid!"


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 26, 2003)

Monday, 6:04pm
On the streets, South Side

"Open the register!" was the muffled yell Macario heard through the wall just before he slammed into the door.  The hinges and padlock groaned with the brief strain, flakes of rust drifting down to the floor as the hardware rubbed against itself and pulled slightly away from the wall.  The lock didn't break, though.

The ringing bell of the cash drawer was barely audible as Macario recovered from the impact.  It didn't really hurt so much as it just felt slightly numb.  Before he could make another attempt a characteristic popping broke the air.

_BANG!  BANG!_


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 26, 2003)

Monday, 11:39pm
Heavy Metal Gym, South Side

Joshua managed to scrounge up most of his meager savings during the afternoon to make up the full amount of Ching's payoff to Slim.  The shifty fixer seemed pleased that night when Joshua handed him, and mentioned that there would be more opportunities upcoming for Joshua to 'make a little cash,' emphasizing his point by handing over Joshua's cut of the take.  It would help reimburse the expense he'd taken on, though things would still be tight over the next couple weeks given his Grandmother's medical bills and all.

Then Slim sent Joshua into the ring for his fight.  His opponent was a young looking white kid, six-foot tall and well muscled, but he seemed awfully scared.  The presence of Rodney and another of Dozer's thugs in the kid's corner left him a little confused on whether he should be more afraid of them, or of his opponent.

"Just like last night," Slim whispered into Joshua's ear with a pat on the shoulder, before slipping out of the ring.  Then the bell sounded...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 26, 2003)

_Monday, 6:19pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon' hallway, Oak Grove_

Lana sighed at Kate, pulling her arm from her best friend.  Letting her skateboard take her down the hallway again, she tried to wrestle with tonights events and failed.  How could she explain it?  How could she explained what...could have happened...no...she wouldn't think about it.

"He just makes me so mad...I can't stand him.  Why did he decide today of all days to come over to our table and make a pest of himself."  Straightening her shoulders, a stubborn look Kate knew well formed on her dark brows.  "Besides, I'm not letting some pretty jock jerk scare me...guys like him need to know that there are girls who won't let them walk all over them."  

_I'm not like my sister._


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 27, 2003)

_Monday, 6:04pm
On the streets, South Side_

Macario waited there in the shadow of the boxes, his nerves causing every slight vibration, every groan of the boards he heard outside the room accentuate that much more.  When he heard the demand to open the register, he started to relax.  Surely this meant that the guy would leave?  A bit of the tension in his shoulders and legs, cramped from wrangling them into position for so long, dispersed.  If only his back didn't feel like it was on fire and his bones feel like putty.

_BANG!  BANG!_

He thought he was scared before, but the sound of the gunshots ringing out made him realize what real terror was.  He bolted upright and his bladder voided promptly.  Macario didn't even notice.  He was again smashing into the door like a caged animal, as if the very breath of life waited on the other side.  Because death was behind him, and now he had no doubt that the next one it found would be _him_.

ooc: Macario will attempt to smash through the door until it breaks or he does.


----------



## Krizzel (Apr 19, 2003)

Monday, 6:04pm
On the streets, South Side

Macario slammed into the door again, feeling it strain but not yet give.  He didn’t have time to feel his shoulder throb, hearing crashing from behind him, behind the door, out in the front of the store.  It started coming nearer after a few seconds…

But then suddenly Macario was out in the snow-dusted alley and running, as the lock snapped and the door flung wide as he hit it the third time.  There was a dull tang of metal as some bit of the mechanism shot through the air of the narrow space and bounced off a neighboring building.  Other than that pure note, everything was quiet here.  

Deserted, muffled, like the eye of a hurricane of violence.


----------



## Krizzel (Apr 19, 2003)

Monday, 6:19pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon' hallway, Oak Grove

Golden-blond brows furrowed in consternation.  “Uh, yeah, maybe if it was just him,” Kate scoffed, walking along after Lana and then raising her voice as the distance widened.  “But not with the brute squad along!  What were you going to do?  Fight them all?!”

Kate herself was no stranger to brawls with other girls, and even a few times with guys that Lana had seen.  But she did tend to avoid fighting more than one person at once.  A dull ache behind Lana’s temples was beginning to interfere subtly with Lana’s further thoughts.


----------



## Krizzel (Apr 19, 2003)

Monday, 6:35pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove

Chris seemed a little distracted as he watched the rest of the game, though Eric was more intent.  On the other side, Julie pulled idly at the leg of her pants, fussing with the material.

Ahead of them, the cheerleaders yelled and bounced, urging Lincoln High towards victory, with only moments left in the game.  At the forefront, leading her squad, Becca Serra still managed to somehow notice as Lorenzo returned and sat down, and graced him with a brief smile between cheers.

The teams battled back and forth down the court, holding the score within one point.  With a cheetah’s speed, one of Lincoln’s players sprinted forward and stole the ball from the visitors, driving towards the basket.  He seemed to glide through the air as he leaped up, bouncing the ball off the backboard with ease.  Now ahead by three, and with thirty seconds to go, it was only a matter of putting all the effort into defense and stalling until time ran out for Lincoln High to be declared the winner.

The celebration was short and subdued, and soon everyone was filing out of the bleachers and onto the court, eager to stand after sitting on the hardwood benches.  Those who had cars and licenses took off in short order, leaving the more unfortunate students to stand around waiting to be picked up.  

Eric was asking Chris something about football when Julie sighed and turned to Stacy.  “What’s it like to have a twin?”  She glanced back at the gym.  “It must be better than having one of you be older.”

Meanwhile, Becca emerged from the locker room where she’d disappeared after the game.  She’d exchanged her cheerleading uniform for a pair of tightly-fitted, perfectly tailored jeans that were faded just so, and a snug plain black t-shirt.  “Ready to go?” she wondered pleasantly as she strode up to Lorenzo, dropping the bundle of gym bag and parka she was carrying, and then bending down to retrieve the coat and shrug into it.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 19, 2003)

_Monday, 6:19pm
Lincoln High 'Dungeon' hallway, Oak Grove_

"I guess not," Lana sighed, shaking her head and pressing her hand against her temple.  "And I'm getting a headache or something...stupid Waverly.  I should hack into the school records and give him something interesting to see at the end of the semester," she half-threatened to Kate with a smile and winked at Jon, who hadn't left yet.

Pushing her skateboard back to her friend, she nodded to her.  "I guess its time to go home anyway.  We should go check and see how the game is going.  Though I doubt Stacy will want to leave Chris' lap anytime soon."

_Or Becca, Lorenzo's. _ she thought with some dejection.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 20, 2003)

Monday, 6:35pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove

Stacy's face lit up even more then usual at the other cheerleader's question, "Its really fun, I mean I always have Lana to talk to, and we look soo much alike that we can switch everyonce and awhile, its really great.  And Lana is really good at things that I'm not, so she can always help me and I can help her." Stacy answers positively glowing, "But don't worry honey, your sister is really nice, I'm sure she knows all kinds of cool things, andwould do anythng for you." she continues, as always looking on the brightside, never seeing anyone in anything other than the best possible light.

Stacy slips herself of Chris's lap to pat the other girl on the shoulder comfortingly, giving Julie one of her best smiles.  "Hey, do you think we should go get Lana s we can all go home when daddy gets here?" she asks curiously of her companions.  "She is probably skating somewhere, maybe even the Dungeon."


----------



## Keia (Apr 20, 2003)

_Monday, 6:35pm
Lincoln High gymnasium, Oak Grove_

As Becca approached, all Lorenzo could think was _be casual, keep your eyes in your head, watch her eyes . . . no not there her *eyes* idiot, jaw closed, no tongue loll . . ._

"Absolutely, let's roll," Lorenzo replied.  He grabbed her gym bag along with his jacket and motioned to Becca which door he was heading to.

"See you guys, later," Lorenzo called to those he had sat with - brief though it was for the second half.

Lorenzo asked, "Heard there was some crazy fight up here in the third. . . What's with that?"


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 21, 2003)

_Monday, 6:04pm
On the streets, South Side_

Macario pushed his way out onto the back alley, tears of terror and now relief streaming down his face as he extended his legs and ran like death itself was on his heels.  He glanced furtively over his shoulders several times, but now his only thought was to outdistance the thug who was chasing him.  If he could do that, he was sure he would have enough time to get out his keys and unlock his door.  And then he would be safe.  With those thoughts in mind, he staggered towards his home, terror still driving him.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 21, 2003)

Jon decides to walk around the streets for a while and get some fresh air before heading home, maybe see what's happening now.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 4, 2003)

Monday, 11:39pm
Heavy Metal Gym, South Side


			
				Krizzel said:
			
		

> *"Just like last night," Slim whispered into Joshua's ear with a pat on the shoulder, before slipping out of the ring.  Then the bell sounded... *




_Just like last night?! Oh my god no!_
Joshua shakes his head for a moment, to chase away from his mind the sound of his punch on the face of the boy he killed. He has to be focused to fight. Last time he was distracted he lost two teeth. This won't happen again.
He breathes heavily, studying his adversary with a stern look, letting his mass and muscles impress the white boy. He makes two clumsy steps, trying to pretend he's not as fast as he's strong, hoping to catch him off guard. Joshua keeps taking deep breathes to clear his mind and hopefully he's body, silently praying his muscles won't start to  burn again like they did last night. He studies the boy's guard, choosing carefully his strategy  to make the fight last the less possible. Slim doesn't like when he wins too easily, but Joshua knows that a longer fight means more pain, more bruises, more wounds, to him and to his adversary, and he doesn't like to hurt people, he doesn't want to like to hurt people. He can't help to see again the stare of Ching's daughter, burning into his black skin, right into his black heart.
_What am I becoming? NO! I only need money for grandma! I'll get a job and I won't hurt people anymore! I don't like it! I don't like it I swear!_
As a silent lonely tear falls from Joshua's eye, immediately mixing with his sweat, he leaps forward to attack his opponent.


----------

